# 6105-8110 Tribute



## scigone (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi and thanks for checking out my thread. 
I'm hoping someone can point in the right direction in regards to finding more information about this 6105-8110 tribute.
Thank you...


----------



## scigone (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Galvarez (Jan 19, 2015)

I, too, am intrigued by this one. I have an original 6105-8110 and this is one of the best tributes I've seen. Who's putting these together? What's on the inside?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

The guy that is doing these is a watch modder, I believe he is out of Hong Kong. He is on this forum, his user name is tamtkpp. I'm not sure if he still has any available.

Here is a thread on his offerings:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-6105-homage-turtle-new-pics-added-3279706.html


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have heard he has his hands in many types of watch mods, but not easy to find much info on his operation.


----------



## cojobi (Mar 18, 2010)

There's some for sale right here, good timing! The seller has a lot of positive feedback.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

There's not much of a description of the watch, doesn't mention if the crown is screw-down or just a locking crown like the original. I assume the size compares with the original, but once again, it doesn't say.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

You could contact the seller and ask...



dfl3506 said:


> There's not much of a description of the watch, doesn't mention if the crown is screw-down or just a locking crown like the original. I assume the size compares with the original, but once again, it doesn't say.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Darwin said:


> You could contact the seller and ask...


I could, or the seller could supply all that information, as it's the kind of thing people need to know.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

But the seller hasn't. Perhaps you could PM him or her and point this out to them. Pointing it out to me here is sort of pointless, no?

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

I just purchased - Now 3 left @ discounted price from Taiwan seller TZE UAN CHUNG.
Album 6105 Sharky by Chuck Tze | Photobucket


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Interestingly, the motto on the caseback " To Strive, To Seek, To Find, and Not To Yield ", was my high school motto years ago !










And looks like they're all gone !

Regards,


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

It seems that they are still available on watchrecon from tamtkpp.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-...d-3279706.html


----------



## scigone (Aug 30, 2010)

I went ahead and picked one up on ebay.
Added a 20mm Marine Master band.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

These are available directly from chinese online malls stores for 700 Yuans (105$ USD).

Just use an agent like spreenow and it's easy to order one.

https://world.******.com/item/52030...046&pvid=c....cb8-4cb9-41c7-be19-3f052c4d1f0a

Not sure I can post links to this website, the ****** is a 6 letter word that starts with a T and ends with a O ! 

S.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> These are available directly from chinese online malls stores for 700 Yuans (105$ USD).
> 
> ...


They are available for $105 yet this guy is selling them for $320 plus postage, have I got that right?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

scigone said:


> I went ahead and picked one up on ebay.
> Added a 20mm Marine Master band.


Do you mind giving the link to the Ebay seller?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dfl3506 said:


> They are available for $105 yet this guy is selling them for $320 plus postage, have I got that right?


Pretty much ..


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Pretty much ..


Very enterprising!


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

how do we even get in touch with this Chuck Tze guy?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

cirdec said:


> how do we even get in touch with this Chuck Tze guy?


He's on the forum .....

PM him. His name is ttsugar.

Regards,


----------



## scigone (Aug 30, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> Do you mind giving the link to the Ebay seller?


Sorry he as no more available.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

scigone said:


> Sorry he as no more available.


Never mind, plenty on the Chinese website for just over $100.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe the most important thing is a short review or first impression from a customer (in English).
My first impression is : If you can get it for about $150 - you can't go wrong. 
I'll be back tomorrow with a bit more detail on my first impression.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

scigone said:


> I went ahead and picked one up on ebay.
> Added a 20mm Marine Master band.


How about a review, how does it compare with the original?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Has anyone else been able to find this one on the weblink given earlier? I've tried but it links to a generic site in Chinese with no English option.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> Has anyone else been able to find this one on the weblink given earlier? I've tried but it links to a generic site in Chinese with no English option.


PM sent


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Purchase ( USD ): There seems to be 3 ways to purchase.

1. Direct from China thru Spreenow. $120 delivered. Site is mostly in Chinese.http://www.spreenow.com/taobao-agen...com_jumi&fileid=27&shop=taobao&i=533027754240
2. Thru ttsugar aka Chuck Tze from Taiwan. $265 delivered. Currently sold out.
3. From tamtkpp. $332 delivered.

Full specs for this watch are listed by tamtkpp.

This tribute watch, as it is described seems to have similar case proportions to the Dagaz Typhoon and the original Seiko.
The bezel proportion is also similar to the Seiko.
From the images you can see : LIMITED EDITION 6105 8110 at the bottom of the dial.

I found the 120 click bezel to be very firm with no play at all. The sapphire crystal is slightly raised & has a blue anti reflective coating. The chapter ring is stainless steel so there is no problem with alignment. When viewed from above the chapter ring reflects the markers on the dial and also radiates a sexy blue tint due to the tinted crystal ( see pictures ).
After 18 hours the Seiko nh35a is slow by one second. I am happy with the 10 to 20 year service intervals of this movement.
The crown screws down ok but the whole crown operation is not as solid as my Dagaz Typhoon. Maybe this is normal as this movement is different from the Typhoon.
This is my first impression. The layout is basic because I don't use a computer for my job. I hope the pictures I have supplied give a good description.







Dagaz Typhoon - left
'Silver Shark' - right














Stainless steel chapter ring.







The lume is very good and lasts all night.







Supplied with disposable watch box.
Also comes with spare bezel insert which is nice and a good quality leather strap ( I don't like the colour ).














To Strive To Seek To Find And Not To Yield.
The back case engraving is a nice touch & will fade over time, as everything does.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice that the watch is actually nameless. Is the crown action a little on the wobbly side, what is it you found less than solid feeling?


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

I wouldn't say wobbly. But not as solid as I would like. I don't have vast experience of nh35a so the crown feel when it is extended may be normal. I don't think it is a problem. It works ok & will be used infrequently.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Myman said:


> I wouldn't say wobbly. But not as solid as I would like. I don't have vast experience of nh35a so the crown feel when it is extended may be normal. I don't think it is a problem. It works ok & will be used infrequently.


It's not the movement but a difference between the cases. The NH35A and the NE15 in the Typhoon would normally feel about the same, but Jake has a triple gasket system in the Typhoon case which gives it a different feel.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

I would recomend a pressure test if you are taking it into the H2o. There is not alot of information about the modder putting this together.
dp.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks. I would advise a pressure test if you are taking it into the H2o. There is not much info about the 'watch modder' who is putting this together. (The crown screws down easily, but still seems to be winding as it is screwed in, which I find unusual).


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Pulled the trigger on Spreenow. We'll see how it goes. Thanks Myman, for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Spreenow just sent me these pics of mine queued for shipping 








$133 all in.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

taike said:


> Spreenow just sent me these pics of mine queued for shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!!

You saved quite a bunch of $$$. I have an order for a WTOPIA SBBN017 homage from the same seller that builds these 6105 homages. Still about 6 weeks to go, will post pics when they notify me.

Cheers,

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Unfortunately I had to send my 'silver shark' back to Chuck Tze in Taipei. It was delivered today.
It kept stopping due to hands being loose and/or contacting the crystal, I assume. 
Chuck has assured me that he will put it right. 
Stay tuned...


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> Unfortunately I had to send my 'silver shark' back to Chuck Tze in Taipei.
> It kept stopping due to hands contacting the crystal I assume.
> Chuck has assured me that he will put it right.
> Stay tuned...


I'm sensing QC may be an issue?


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

dfl3506 said:


> I'm sensing QC may be an issue?


There is always a risk in buying from a small producer. 
Chuck has a very good reputation though. (as a seller). 
At least it's not a Makara. Lol.
There is a market of a billion potential customers near by, so in the future this unit could sell in high volume if the QC is sorted.
Some potential customers may eventually get bored with their trendy 'dress' watches with a picture of Mao on the dial.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

taike said:


> Spreenow just sent me these pics of mine queued for shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$123??? 
Wow. Big congrats ! That's way cool and killer price.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> There is always a risk in buying from a small producer.
> Chuck has a very good reputation though. (as a seller).
> At least it's not a Makara. Lol.
> There is a market of a billion potential customers near by, so in the future this unit could sell in high volume if the QC is sorted.
> Some potential customers may eventually get bored with their trendy 'dress' watches with a picture of Mao on the dial.


Theoretically there should be less QC issues you'd think, less watches to actually check for a start. Not sure if the Chinese man in the street would even be aware of the Seiko 6105's, I would think there is more of a Western market.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

This is true of course. 
But one can never underestimate the effect of the mass distribution of the 'smart' phone to the hoi polloi.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

taike said:


> Spreenow just sent me these pics of mine queued for shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got pics of my shipment too. I'm a little disappointed that the watch strap isn't the color on the sales listing, but for $126 to my house, I think I can let it go. I have plenty of straps to use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Acurry said:


> I just got pics of my shipment too. I'm a little disappointed that the watch strap isn't the color on the sales listing, but for $126 to my house, I think I can let it go. I have plenty of straps to use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There may be a way to change the colour cos the strap is reasonable quality. But I also would not wear one that colour.
I don't think that shade of brown is ever going to come back in fashion, unless you can do time travel back to the 70's.
It looks better on 'shark' mesh anyway (IMO).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> $123???
> Wow. Big congrats ! That's way cool and killer price.


Correction, $133. I had to add another $10 international shipping today. Still a great price compared to the other sellers.



Acurry said:


> I just got pics of my shipment too. I'm a little disappointed that the watch strap isn't the color on the sales listing, but for $126 to my house, I think I can let it go. I have plenty of straps to use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got email alert of your PM, but can't find the actual PM to reply to. I just logged into spreenow and it did ask me to choose international shipping method and pay additional, so about $133 to my door.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Myman said:


> There may be a way to change the colour cos the strap is reasonable quality. But I also would not wear one that colour.
> I don't think that shade of brown is ever going to come back in fashion, unless you can do time travel back to the 70's.
> It looks better on 'shark' mesh anyway (IMO).
> View attachment 9016537
> View attachment 9016569


Who makes that shark mesh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Acurry said:


> Who makes that shark mesh?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sorry mate, I forget.
I have about 5 or 6 of them from different sellers. Including an Omega mesh.
My advice on buying mesh is 1- Don't buy the first one you see. 2- You generally get what you pay for.
Strapcode is at the top end price wise & good quality but there are other sellers on 'the bay' just as good for less $$$.
I think about $80 to $100 (Australian Dollars) will get you an ok example.
Go for one in 316 stainless steel, rather than 304. ( 316 is better ).
The ones with the adjustable H-links I have found to be good quality.
Mainly I would recommend checking eBay for what's up.

Summary : 316 SS, H-links, 20mm, eBay/watchrecon.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Aehitert said:


> I, too, am intrigued by this one. I have an original 6105-8110 and this is one of the best tributes I've seen. Who's putting these together? What's on the inside?


I bought mine from a company called San Martin Watch on Spreenow. The listing said it has a Seiko NH35A in it. The two straps that are coming with it are different than the listing, so who knows if the movement is an listed. I think it's a good price, but I might get exactly what I paid for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Although this 'brand' is untested and with limited history. 
I have faith that the manufacturer : tamtkpp can be trusted.
I would still get a pressure test - to be sure...
.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Was folowing this tread for some time and ordered one too yesterday. I'm already on the lookout for some parts to have it modded. I wouldn't even consider modding my original 6105 but can't go wrong for that price on this one.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Acurry said:


> I bought mine from a company called San Martin Watch on Spreenow. The listing said it has a Seiko NH35A in it. The two straps that are coming with it are different than the listing, so who knows if the movement is an listed. I think it's a good price, but I might get exactly what I paid for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a couple of other choices on Spreenow that offer slightly different dials and casebacks or an empty case for modding etc.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I'd remove the 2nd pic where it says Seiko on the caseback if I were you. Not sure this is allowed here to post an homage watch with the original name of the maker written on it.


Just sayin ' 

S.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd remove the 2nd pic where it says Seiko on the caseback if I were you. Not sure this is allowed here to post an homage watch with the original name of the maker written on it.
> 
> ...


Done. Didn't even notice the Seiko on it to be honest.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

This seller even has a Seiko Ninja Tuna homage on his store, about 170$. I have the real deal so I'll pass but it looks decent enough for this kind of money. It probably can be modded with another Seiko dial.

https://world.taobao.com/item/524268725882.htm?spm=a312a.7728556.2014080708.7.lXbYnj

S.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

dfl3506 said:


> There's a couple of other choices on Spreenow that offer slightly different dials and casebacks or an empty case for modding etc.


How are you guys ordering? It is all Chinese on that site. Are you guys using Google Translate to get you through the order process?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

DEMO111 said:


> How are you guys ordering? It is all Chinese on that site. Are you guys using Google Translate to get you through the order process?


Spreenow is in English. You just put in the URL of the watch you want, or just type in 6105-8110


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Anyone received their's yet?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> Anyone received their's yet?


My order says it shipped, but tracking info says they haven't received it yet. It has been a painfully slow process. My only patience left is due to the good price I got for it. I ordered on July 26th.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Acurry said:


> My order says it shipped, but tracking info says they haven't received it yet. It has been a painfully slow process. My only patience left is due to the good price I got for it. I ordered on July 26th.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always found post from China notoriously slow, usually from 3 weeks to a month.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> I have always found post from China notoriously slow, usually from 3 weeks to a month.


My experience with EMS transit time is quite different. As quickly as five business days, but never three weeks to the west coast of the US.

We'll see. I got my shipping notice, too.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I am interested but cannot figure out how to pay, or even how much it is on Spree...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

1 Chinese yuan = 0.15 USD
700 yuan = $ 105 USD


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

MadMex said:


> I am interested but cannot figure out how to pay, or even how much it is on Spree...


It's a tedious process, IMO.

Remember that Spreenow is an agent, and it seems to me that they ship the watch from HK. Their site is not, IMO, intuitive, but I figured it out.

You load the watch into your cart, then fund your account ("Top up Balance"), using PayPal, in my case. When your watch is ready for shipment, you pick the method and pay for it.

They have a chat system in which you can ask questions and get answers. Vague, sometimes hard to interpret, but they were prompt in my experience.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

How do you know how much to pay?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

MadMex said:


> How do you know how much to pay?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


The price should be displayed to the right of a picture of the watch, after you click the My Shopping Spree tab.

The SpreeNow process requires many steps. Many, many steps, lol.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> The price should be displayed to the right of a picture of the watch, after you click the My Shopping Spree tab.
> 
> The SpreeNow process requires many steps. Many, many steps, lol.


Yes. There's also a brokerage fee and a domestic shipping fee from the seller to Spreenow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> They are available for $105 yet this guy is selling them for $320 plus postage, have I got that right?





smille76 said:


> Pretty much ..


The more you know, the less you pay... That's a lot like life in general.

**EDIT* I just got PMed and offered one at $320.00 plus $12 shipping. I turned them down, and they seemed surprised.*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

DEMO111 said:


> How are you guys ordering? It is all Chinese on that site. Are you guys using Google Translate to get you through the order process?


I think I got it figured out... Wish me luck!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

MadMex said:


> The more you know, the less you pay... That's a lot like life in general.
> 
> **EDIT* I just got PMed and offered one at $320.00 plus $12 shipping. I turned them down, and they seemed surprised.*


That guy was doing OK until the word spread that you can buy them for $200 less.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Found this thread last night and pulled the trigger on one from spreenow. 959HKD or ~125 USD. Just waiting on shipping confirmation. Eagerly awaiting its arrival! Thanks OP!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Lol!!

The guys at Spreenow must bé wondering WTF with the sudden influx of orders on this model!


In other words, Seiko please come back to your senses and give us a proper SRP-Prospex 6105 remake.....can't be that hard, the drawings are in their databases since the 1960's. The SRP77* series Turtles success hopefully will speed up the development.

S

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Lol!!
> 
> The guys at Spreenow must bé wondering WTF with the sudden influx of orders on this model!
> 
> ...


That is a great idea. Let's hope the success of the new Turtles gets them interested in a new 6105.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

jcar79 said:


> Found this thread last night and pulled the trigger on one from spreenow. 959HKD or ~125 USD. Just waiting on shipping confirmation. Eagerly awaiting its arrival! Thanks OP!


I waited for more than two weeks for shipping info. They said that they were waiting on the manufacturer to deliver the order. Let's hope your order doesn't take as long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Acurry said:


> I waited for more than two weeks for shipping info. They said that they were waiting on the manufacturer to deliver the order. Let's hope your order doesn't take as long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope not! I paid thru PP so either way I feel pretty safe.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I ordered a SBBN015 homage from them for a project. I wasn't sure of the results withyhe google translate because there was 2 similar products with different description.

I asked the Spreenow agent what was actually the difference and she explained me that the 2nd one with the NH35 movement was actually a preorder with a 6-8 weeks of wait time. She also asked me if I wanted to proceed and in her opinion that seller was okay with decent feedback.

Since it was quite cheap and I was curious I pulled the trigger. They have good communication and will filter bad sellers for you so it reduces the risk of a bad transaction.

S.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

What watch is the pre-order?

Has anyone added the bracelet that San Martin has for the watch?



smille76 said:


> I ordered a SBBN015 homage from them for a project. I wasn't sure of the results withyhe google translate because there was 2 similar products with different description.
> 
> I asked the Spreenow agent what was actually the difference and she explained me that the 2nd one with the NH35 movement was actually a preorder with a 6-8 weeks of wait time. She also asked me if I wanted to proceed and in her opinion that seller was okay with decent feedback.
> 
> ...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I gave up trying to order. Tried to register....thought I did. Couldn't login. I thought I added one of the watches to my cart but then when I tried to see my cart it just took me to the login page and I couldn't log in. Couldn't see my cart. Went through the whole register process again and got the same thing. :-s

BTW, even though I click on "English" for the language, a lot of the page still displays in Chinese.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

It is a confusing site! If you managed to get the item into your cart, the next steps will let you pay for it.

https://www.spreenow.com/newbie-guide/21-how-do-i-make-payment



DEMO111 said:


> I gave up trying to order. Tried to register....thought I did. Couldn't login. I thought I added one of the watches to my cart but then when I tried to see my cart it just took me to the login page and I couldn't log in. Couldn't see my cart. Went through the whole register process again and got the same thing. :-s
> 
> BTW, even though I click on "English" for the language, a lot of the page still displays in Chinese.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dpage said:


> What watch is the pre-order?
> 
> Has anyone added the bracelet that San Martin has for the watch?


That bracelet doesn't look half bad. Too bad the links are connected with pins and not screws. But at that price it is fair. I may pick one up.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dpage said:


> What watch is the pre-order?
> 
> Has anyone added the bracelet that San Martin has for the watch?


It is this one.

https://world.taobao.com/item/524256877046.htm?fromSite=main

I ordered it about 3 weeks ago and the Spreenow agent told me it was actually a preorder. Should be ready in 2 months from then.

I decided to go ahead with the order.

Will report here when I get it (or not!) 

S.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice dial, so is that the tuna case?



smille76 said:


> It is this one.
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/524256877046.htm?fromSite=main
> 
> ...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a mesh all picked out for this one if and when it arrives...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dpage said:


> Nice dial, so is that the tuna case?


Yes, it looks like a SBBN015.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I think I will keep an eye on that one!



smille76 said:


> Yes, it looks like a SBBN015.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dpage said:


> I think I will keep an eye on that one!


I had a real SBBN017 and sold it earlier this year to fund a Ninja Tuna 035. I'm kinda missing the SS Tuna look but I love my 035 so I'm not going back to a 017/015. I hope this one will be somewhat decent; based on the first batch that was sold earlier this year, it should be Ok for the price.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> I gave up trying to order. Tried to register....thought I did. Couldn't login. I thought I added one of the watches to my cart but then when I tried to see my cart it just took me to the login page and I couldn't log in. Couldn't see my cart. Went through the whole register process again and got the same thing. :-s
> 
> BTW, even though I click on "English" for the language, a lot of the page still displays in Chinese.


Did you check your spam folder? I had a email in there I had to confirm

just ordered myself one as I'm a sucker for the 6105


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> Did you check your spam folder? I had a email in there I had to confirm
> 
> just ordered myself one as I'm a sucker for the 6105


Same here. I love the look of the 6105 but can't afford the real thing.

Getting through the process was more difficult than dealing with a used car salesman.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Acurry said:


> Same here. I love the look of the 6105 but can't afford the real thing.
> 
> Getting through the process was more difficult than dealing with a used car salesman.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! It's like a scavenger hunt. Each day I log on and am excited to see movement in the progress bar. However I then have to find the clue to complete the next step. Often it involves another charge albeit a small sum. The end is near for me as I paid the shipping charges this morning. Have fun!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm just waiting to see movement on my tracking number. International shipping was under $10


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

tommy_boy said:


> That bracelet doesn't look half bad. Too bad the links are connected with pins and not screws. But at that price it is fair. I may pick one up.


Where do you see the bracelet? I have the San Martin site open now and I only see a generic bracelet that isn't specifically for the 6105-8110.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

There's another 6105-8110 tribute on the same website that's 1080 Yuen instead of 700Y. I wonder if it's the same or better quality? It runs the same Seiko movement but has a choice of bezels and has a different logo and has the same markings as the original Seiko crown. Pics make it look a lot nicer than the San Martin model.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> Where do you see the bracelet? I have the San Martin site open now and I only see a generic bracelet that isn't specifically for the 6105-8110.


Yeah, the 20mm bracelet listed is not exactly for that case. It has straight end links.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

tommy_boy said:


> Yeah, the 20mm bracelet listed is not exactly for that case. It has straight end links.


That style of bracelet is plentiful on Ebay and not expensive either.
AFAIK the only bracelets that had fitted end links to fit the 6105-8110 were made by Yobokies, I have an Anvil on my 6105.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

tommy_boy said:


> Yeah, the 20mm bracelet listed is not exactly for that case. It has straight end links.


5Colors New Stainless Steel Buckle Watch Band Strap Bracelet 20 22 24 26mm | eBay
Can buy something similar for ten bucks on Ebay, 4mm thick so not flimsy.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

San Martin now has the same watch listed at 1400Y and 1750Y, double the price of the other one, yet they all look identical and have the same movement. That site is very confusing, obviously being able to read Chinese would help. 
https://world.taobao.com/item/537141014392.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.nvdiH3#detail


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

WOW !
Outstanding Customer Service from ttsugar aka Chuck Tze.
I returned my 'Silver Shark' to Chuck because it stopped 3 times in 3 days ( when fully wound ).







It seems that the NH35A movement needs 'break in' time.
Chuck Tze could not find any problem with the watch I sent him. But he's going to send back a NEW one, just to be sure. 
10 out of 10 for Customer Service.
I found Chuck to be polite and courteous. Purchasing this watch from him was a smooth and easy transaction. 
Shipping took less than 3 weeks from Taipei to Darwin.
I wish Tze Uan Chung good karma for standing behind the product that he sells and for being a good bloke. 
Good on ya mate.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> WOW !
> Outstanding Customer Service from ttsugar aka Chuck Tze.
> I returned my 'Silver Shark' to Chuck because it stopped 3 times in 3 days ( when fully wound ).
> It seems that the NH35A movement needs 'break in' time.
> ...


Is he the guy that was selling them for $320 plus post?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> Is he the guy that was selling them for $320 plus post?


Lol. He can afford to send a replacement, and still make a tidy profit.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Not any more I would have to say...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

taike said:


> Lol. He can afford to send a replacement, and still make a tidy profit.


Lol. Your comment makes no sense. Since you failed to read earlier posts on this topic. (See page 3)
( $265 delivered )


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I get the impression he thought you bought yours from the guy who was selling them at a huge profit...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

We all make mistakes and most of us, sometimes don't read every post on a subject.
I got the impression that the guy selling them at a huge profit was the person in charge of organising the manufacture of this watch.
Any way it doesn't matter.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> Lol. Your comment makes no sense. Since you failed to read earlier posts on this topic. (See page 3)
> ( $265 delivered )


 Still more than 140% markup when they can be bought for $120 delivered.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Your comment maybe short sighted.
How easy is it to order from Spreenow ?
Some people seemed frustrated using their web site.
Do Spreenow allow you to easily return a purchase if it is defective ?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Let's not argue over who got it the cheapest all the prices are pretty cheap tbh if it makes anyone feel better because the pounds took a hammering lately against the dollar I've probably paid more than most 

how is the watch myman? Do you like it?

one thing I'm not sure if I like or not is the shark moto 
one minute I think I like then not sure


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Let's not argue over who got it the cheapest all the prices are pretty cheap tbh
> how is the watch myman? Do you like it?


It will be arriving in a couple of weeks. I will get it pressure tested.
I like the lack of extraneous text on the dial. The shark logo is good for me ( I prefer pictures ).
With original Seiko 6105s now selling for $800 to $2,000 and above I feel this is a good option, even at $320.
Both the Dagaz Typhoon T11 and the Smiths PRS-68 sell for about $650.
The Lamafa is an option at $350 but the dial & hands are different.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Myman said:


> It will be arriving in a couple of weeks. I will get it pressure tested.
> With original Seiko 6105s now selling for $800 to $ 2,000 and above I feel this is a good option even at $320.
> Both the Dagaz Typhoon T11 and the Smiths PRS-68 sell for about $650.


I use to have the prs 68 and liked it a lot sold it because it wasn't a 6105 &#55357;&#56883; but I really like the look of this one and for the money I can sell it for a no loss if I don't like it

there is is something about the 6105 that gets under my skin but the prices have always been silly hopefully seiko will reissue it soon


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Myman said:


> It will be arriving in a couple of weeks. I will get it pressure tested.
> I like the lack of extraneous text on the dial. The shark logo is good for me ( I prefer pictures ).
> With original Seiko 6105s now selling for $800 to $2,000 and above I feel this is a good option, even at $320.
> Both the Dagaz Typhoon T11 and the Smiths PRS-68 sell for about $650.


I think the more comparable models would be Athaya Lamafa and Dagaz T2, which went for $350 and $375 respectively.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Anybody noticed that San Martin has the same 6105 tribute advertised on the Chinese website at 3 different prices, 700Y, 1400Y and 1750Y. Why?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

To snare the unwary?


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

MadMex said:


> I'm just waiting to see movement on my tracking number. International shipping was under $10
> View attachment 9072314


Any movement on your end? I received tracking info this morning but no movement yet.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

taike said:


> To snare the unwary?


All three are on the same page, so you'd have to be blind to choose the 1750Y over the 700Y.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

jcar79 said:


> Any movement on your end? I received tracking info this morning but no movement yet.


I received tracking info on the 13th. I still have no movement.

I bought a watch from Japan with similar results. All the sudden one day, it shows up in LA. I've found that international tracking isn't as consistent as domestic US tracking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Acurry said:


> I received tracking info on the 13th. I still have no movement.
> 
> I bought a watch from Japan with similar results. All the sudden one day, it shows up in LA. I've found that international tracking isn't as consistent as domestic US tracking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which shipping option did you select? I chose DHL with the hopes that what you describe wouldn't be the case.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

jcar79 said:


> Which shipping option did you select? I chose DHL with the hopes that what you describe wouldn't be the case.


DHL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Acurry said:


> DHL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you mind letting us know when it arrives?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

jcar79 said:


> Would you mind letting us know when it arrives?


Certainly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I used dhl global mail before from Singapore. Tracking was dormant for a week until the package was handed off to usps.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> All three are on the same page, so you'd have to be blind to choose the 1750Y over the 700Y.


Different listings showing up on the same search page? I've seen the same on ebay. The casual browser can be caught unaware and make an impulse buy on the higher priced listings.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

taike said:


> Different listings showing up on the same search page? I've seen the same on ebay. The casual browser can be caught unaware and make an impulse buy on the higher priced listings.


I know what you mean about Ebay, I wonder how some sellers ever sell a watch when they are twice the price of the competition, but usually they are different sellers. San Martin has the same watch at 3 different prices, and it's not as thought there's dozens of offerings, I think there's only three different sellers.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Lnhrylour said:


> I, too, am intrigued by this one. I have an original 6105-8110 and this is one of the best tributes I've seen. Who's putting these together? What's on the inside?


Supposedly a Seiko NH35 inside. Who's putting them together? Anybody's guess.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey, guys, this is Chuck. I was directed to this thread and thought I give you some idea about the watch.

First, the maker of Sharky is Mr. Shen Cheng, you will find his name on Taobao seller's name (shencheng812) or his company name San Martin (sanmartinwatch). Rest of the sellers, we have no idea who they are. Official price of these watches is 700rmb.

2nd, I am selling this for him, just helping him out so I can join his next project also learn to know a few insights about watchmaking industry in China. All money goes to him, no profits on my side. As for the price set, I used my past experiences to set it, includes shipping, Paypal fees and a few others. If you goto his Taobao site, you can see that he offers no warranty if purchased from other channels.

3rd, yes I gave him the idea selling to oversea customers. It is well worth the money I think. 700rmb is a steal from our perspective but not to the Chinese people. Without proper profits, why go through all the trouble send watches to me, post them and find time to ship them? There is already a big market in China for these.

4th. As the other guy selling over us$300, we have no idea who he is and have no interest to find out.

Last, you are free to buy from any sources you know, you can even find 2nd hands Sharky on Taobao's sister site for much less. I see there are people indicating I am making a huge profit, I just had to make it clear. The maker is making more money selling here, yes, this I admit.

It is a free market, buy or not buy, it is your right to do so. However, in order to protect maker's profits a few acts will be put into action in the future, including not selling to Buy-for-you services in China.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Blocking buyers? So it's not a free market then.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

taike said:


> Blocking buyers? So it's not a free market then.


Not selling to "buy for you services"? What difference does it make, the seller still gets the price he's asking doesn't he?


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

It never has been. Companies are not democracies. They always act in their own interest. As a customer all are free to choose to support a company or not.


----------



## shencheng812 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi, foreign friends, everybody is good, first of all, let me introduce myself. My name is Shen Cheng, the shark 6105 producers, thanks to people's attention and support the version of the shark, Mr. Zi is my good friend, shark version in overseas sales price is my decision, which contains after-sales costs, said one example: Australia a buyer to reflect the need to repair, I to he changed a new shark 6105 and paid both shipping for return abd resend. There are foreign and domestic freight is not the same, so the price is higher than domestic, I believe you can understand, to Mr. Zi is the questioning to apologize. Statement: foreign not purchased through Mr. Zi does not include customer service, thank you! Shen Cheng in August 2016 18 in Jiujiang, China Jiangxi


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

shencheng812 said:


> Hi, foreign friends, everybody is good, first of all, let me introduce myself. My name is Shen Cheng, the shark 6105 producers, thanks to people's attention and support the version of the shark, Mr. Zi is my good friend, shark version in overseas sales price is my decision, which contains after-sales costs, said one example: Australia a buyer to reflect the need to repair, I to he changed a new shark 6105 and paid both shipping for return abd resend. There are foreign and domestic freight is not the same, so the price is higher than domestic, I believe you can understand, to Mr. Zi is the questioning to apologize. Statement: foreign not purchased through Mr. Zi does not include customer service, thank you! Shen Cheng in August 2016 18 in Jiujiang, China Jiangxi


Who Mr Zi ? 
When you say Mr Zi.
Do you mean Mr Tze from Taipei ? 
I have no record of Mr Zi. 
Thank you


----------



## shencheng812 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes, Mr. Zi (Chuck Tze, aka ttsugar) for sale


----------



## shencheng812 (Aug 18, 2016)

Shark version producer called Shen Cheng (Universal about Chinese culture, Shen is an old family name, is water priests for the tribal totem, honesty is the true meaning), 2007 in Guangzhou took an English name called shark, because I like to watch, has been trying to do, so choose the sharks this sign, Shen Cheng in the Chinese net called khanazir Baichuan. My friend call I Haina, SANMARTIN is I a distributor in China, abroad is sold through a Mr. Zi (chuck Tze, aka ttsugar)


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

This watch have good karma for me ! 
Thank you


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> Who Mr Zi ?
> When you say Mr Zi.
> Do you mean Mr Tze from Taipei ?
> I have no record of Mr Zi.
> Thank you


I think he means TTsugar. In fact there is now a message on the Chinese website for San Martin that states only purchases through ttsugar will have any kind of warranty. So if you want a warranty you will have to pay more than double the 700Y, around $265.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Still a fair price in my opinion. 
It is still cheaper than the competition. 
I found the manufacturing quality to be a good standard. 
Good lume. Solid bezel operation. 
It's all good !


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Any chance if we both can provide more info on the pre-ordering of tuna? 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

I must admit, I'm a little concerned about the QC on these 6105 tributes. So far there's only been a couple who have received them and both have had issues.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

itranslator said:


> Any chance if we both can provide more info on the pre-ordering of tuna?
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


There will be no preorder for Tuna AFAIK.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

dfl3506 said:


> I must admit, I'm a little concerned about the QC on these 6105 tributes. So far there's only been a couple who have received them and both have had issues.


That is the reason I asked him to send me the watches before hands so I can check every single one of them. Still, problem can and will occur, some will not be easy to find or noticed quickly. I also suggested on changing the movement from st2130 to nh35a which although cheaper, a better build.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> Still a fair price in my opinion.
> It is still cheaper than the competition.
> I found the manufacturing quality to be a good standard.
> Good lume. Solid bezel operation.
> It's all good !


Yet you still had to return it.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Everyone agrees international shipping is more expensive tian domestic but 715 yuan to 250 usd is steep... just hoping taobao agents will not see drastic failure increase.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

dfl3506 said:


> Yet you still had to return it.


Don't buy if you don't like the watch or how it is priced, thanks!

To be honest, I just told maker this afternoon it is better off for me if no one is buying.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

bricem13 said:


> Everyone agrees international shipping is more expensive tian domestic but 715 yuan to 250 usd is steep... just hoping taobao agents will not see drastic failure increase.


What if I told you they were made from the same factory as the other micro brands around? Is 250 still alot of money?

These were made for Chinese buyers only before, maybe a bad idea for me to suggest selling to oversea buyers.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

250 usd vs 715 yuan still


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

bricem13 said:


> 250 usd vs 715 yuan still


I do not have a stand commenting on the pricing. I suggested the price based on what micro brands are selling these days.

Yes it is a big leap compare to 700yeun but also a big drop from 350, 400 micro brands.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

ttsugar said:


> I do not have a stand commenting on the pricing. I suggested the price based on what micro brands are selling these days.
> 
> Yes it is a big leap compare to 700yeun but also a big drop from 350, 400 micro brands.


You will find a small number of people here make comment. 
But the majority are standing at the edge of the room & watching what's going on.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

ttsugar said:


> What if I told you they were made from the same factory as the other micro brands around? Is 250 still alot of money?
> 
> These were made for Chinese buyers only before, maybe a bad idea for me to suggest selling to oversea buyers.


If I was using a buying agent like Spreenow, I can buy pretty much anything I like from China can't I?
People are buying from San Martin using that method now, so how are you instrumental in them selling overseas?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Myman said:


> Still a fair price in my opinion.
> It is still cheaper than the competition.
> I found the manufacturing quality to be a good standard.
> Good lume. Solid bezel operation.
> It's all good !


I bought mine from Chuck right after #Myman, I believe, when there were 3 left.

Received it after just over a week from Taiwan, by registered post.

From what I see, the fit and finishing is similar to any other Seiko divers out there, and pretty much on par with other micros in this price range. Great bezel action, with absolutely no play, not something I can say about some more costly pieces out there. The crown screws down perfectly as well. Very smooth. The lume is really good, and long lasting, in fact a lot better than some of my watches costing many times more !

I have 4 other watches with the 4R36/NH35 movement, and just like the others, my Sharky is keeping great time too !

Chuck was great to communicate with, and every thing was very smooth throughout, with him even sending me the extra insert that he left out the first time, shortly after.

I was on the lookout for a 6105 homage for awhile, and the Smiths PRS68 was too expensive, not to mention it having a Miyota onboard !
The Lamafa hands and name kind of put me off, and I had placed an order for a Typhoon T2 way back, which somehow did not get built, so when I came across this Sharky, with the NH35 and Sapphire, I jumped on it !

It looks good, and the leather strap while good quality, will probably be replaced with a Nato or Zulu.

All in all, I'm pretty pleased with it. I had checked with Chuck about the warranty before I purchased also.

Regards,


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

The Sharky looks killer on shark mesh !


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

May I have your attention please?
Will the real Slim Sharky please stand up?
I repeat will the real Slim Sharky please stand up?
We're going to have a problem here

*It's getting hard to tell the players without a scorecard. Will someone please spell it all out?*


----------



## Hi-Shine (Jun 1, 2016)

Really not a fan of "Mesh" straps but that looks absolutley awesome... I need to order one. Great pic aswell.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

You are too kind Sir.
Maybe it looks good to you because it is mostly out of focus - Lol.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

MadMex said:


> May I have your attention please?
> Will the real Slim Sharky please stand up?
> I repeat will the real Slim Sharky please stand up?
> We're going to have a problem here
> ...


You may or may not still be able to purchase this watch direct from China.
It will not be covered by warranty, because of the associated costs.
You may choose to purchase thru Chuck Tze for about $ 270 - It will have a warranty.
( Edit : I forgot about the PayPal guarantee ).

If you like it, buy it.
If you don't like it - Forget About It.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Looking quite sexy... I'll look into the different ways to get one in September... 

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I think you should still be covered if buy direct if you use PayPal up to 180 days?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

So the cost of warranty is full price of a replacement plus return shipping


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

taike said:


> So the cost of warranty is full price of a replacement plus return shipping


If you like it buy it.
If you don't like it. FORGET ABOUT IT.
It's not really seemly to whine about the price.
Try talking to Rolex : Tell them $ 4 or $ 5,000 is a fair price instead of $ 7 or $ 8,000 & see what they say to you.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

No one's whining about prices. Just discussing the best option for buying. Seems you can buy direct without warranty and still be money ahead even if you had to spring for a replacement.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

taike said:


> No one's whining about prices. Just discussing the best option for buying. Seems you can buy direct without warranty and still be money ahead even if you had to spring for a replacement.


OK.
I suggest you buy direct from China, today.
Post some pictures when it arrives.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Myman said:


> OK.
> I suggest you buy direct from China, today.


Your post makes no sense as you have failed to read the previous posts


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

There is nothing to discuss. 
You are talking gibberish !


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Myman said:


> There is nothing to discuss.
> You are talking gibberish !


We all make mistakes and sometimes we don't all read every post. I already posted pics of what I have incoming from spreenow a few days ago.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

taike said:


> No one's whining about prices. Just discussing the best option for buying. Seems you can buy direct without warranty and still be money ahead even if you had to spring for a replacement.


That's right! Buy two and keep one for spares, and it's still cheaper than buying one with a warranty.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I think it's time...


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Great job guys....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Bit the bullet and ordered one. Not the easiest site to navigate, especially for a luddite like me.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

taike said:


> We all make mistakes and sometimes we don't all read every post. I already posted pics of what I have incoming from spreenow a few days ago.


Congratulations. 
You seem very pleased with yourself.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Myman said:


> Congratulations.
> You seem very pleased with yourself.


Not quite sure I fully understand, but same to you.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

In the future I'd like to see these tributes offered in a couple of different colours, perhaps a dark blue like the SKX009, and also an orange.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dfl3506 said:


> In the future I'd like to see these tributes offered in a couple of different colours, perhaps a dark blue like the SKX009, and also an orange.


No need to look any further, this is already done!!

https://world.taobao.com/item/528856510968.htm?spm=a312a.7728556.2014080708.6.5WH8sH

Much more expensive though (about 425$) and supposedly bronze. However, it doesn't look like bronze to me; this looks like torched SS to emulate the bronze look.

Cheers!

S.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

smille76 said:


> No need to look any further, this is already done!!
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/528856510968.htm?spm=a312a.7728556.2014080708.6.5WH8sH
> 
> ...


It does say bronze on the dial, but I'm not sure I'd pay a 2100Y premium for it in bronze and a different colour. Better off modding one of the 700Y models.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

smille76 said:


> No need to look any further, this is already done!!
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/528856510968.htm?spm=a312a.7728556.2014080708.6.5WH8sH
> 
> ...


Great Patina !!!

Can't decipher the Chinese, but what movement does it use ?

I see mention of SW200 among the Chinese wording ? Could it be a Sellita ?

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Great Patina !!!
> 
> Can't decipher the Chinese, but what movement does it use ?
> 
> ...


The word use is Swiss made movement. Also mentioned that this is the one and only that was made.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

My Sharky is now in Chicago. I am 3 hours from there, so I wish I could drive up there to get it. My guess is that I will get it on Wednesday or Thursday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

My Sharky in now in Sydney - 2,486 miles away.
It will arrive next week.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Is that it, a pic of the caseback?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> Is that it, a pic of the caseback?


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Different maker, group buys for friends.



2 samples from Mr. Shen


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

phlabrooy said:


> Great Patina !!!
> 
> Can't decipher the Chinese, but what movement does it use ?
> 
> ...


That is sample case from another maker, afaik, they put together around 10 units, used swiss movement, eta-2824 or SW200, not sure which.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

So I saw this thread and thought "This watch looks interesting". Then I got to the part where people started finding them for $125 and it got *really* interesting. And then all of a sudden it just got really weird and confusing when the guy affiliated with the maker turned up and started saying that these were not to be shipped overseas via a buying service. 

So can someone please give me a recap of what the current situation is? And has anyone who bought one of these for $125 received the theirs yet?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

ttsugar said:


> Different maker, group buys for friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 samples from Mr. Shen


Dammm a black version ain't that typical I order a steel version then this comes out


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

ShaggyDog said:


> So I saw this thread and thought "This watch looks interesting". Then I got to the part where people started finding them for $125 and it got *really* interesting. And then all of a sudden it just got really weird and confusing when the guy affiliated with the maker turned up and started saying that these were not to be shipped overseas via a buying service.
> 
> So can someone please give me a recap of what the current situation is? And has anyone who bought one of these for $125 received the theirs yet?


There are a couple that should get delivered next week, I have one that is now showing up on USPS tracking.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dpage said:


> I have one that is now showing up on USPS tracking.


Ditto.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Myman said:


> My Sharky in now in Sydney - 2,486 miles away.
> It will arrive next week.


I knew I recognized that quote on the back of the watch, it's from the poem "Ulysses" by Alfred, Lord Tennyson from back in 1842. b-)



ShaggyDog said:


> So I saw this thread and thought "This watch looks interesting". Then I got to the part where people started finding them for $125 and it got *really* interesting. And then all of a sudden it just got really weird and confusing when the guy affiliated with the maker turned up and started saying that these were not to be shipped overseas via a buying service.
> 
> So can someone please give me a recap of what the current situation is? And has anyone who bought one of these for $125 received the theirs yet?


They can be purchased for about $130.00 shipped HERE
A few people figured out the process to buy them and have them inbound. 
Other people selling them at a higher price here and on EBay are not really happy about this information getting out. 

You must do what you feel is right... 







Move along, move along...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

OK, so I looked at the Taobao page for San Martin watches and I was intrigued see that as well as these Turtles for sale he has some other interesting pieces, namely Archimede, Helson, and Steinhart pieces. So wait, does this imply that Archimede, Helson, and Steinhart all come from the same Chinese manufacturer, and that our guy with these Turtles involved with them as well? And that Steinhart really isn't very Swiss at all? I know that earlier it was mentioned that these Turtles are produced by someone with microbrand experience?

https://shop159812264.world.taobao....&search=y&catName=%B0%A2%BB%F9%C3%D7%B5%C2#bd

https://shop159812264.world.taobao....a.7700824.0.0.h23v7u&search=y&catName=HELSON#

https://shop159812264.world.taobao....&catName=%CB%B9%CC%B9%B9%FE%CC%D8steinhart#bd

(Edit - The price of the Helson Shark Diver 45 Carbon is just a deposit price, for a moment I thought I'd found the bargain of the decade).


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> OK, so I looked at the Taobao page for San Martin watches and I was intrigued see that as well as these Turtles for sale he has some other interesting pieces, namely Archimede, Helson, and Steinhart pieces. So wait, does this imply that Archimede, Helson, and Steinhart all come from the same Chinese manufacturer, and that our guy with these Turtles involved with them as well? And that Steinhart really isn't very Swiss at all? I know that earlier it was mentioned that these Turtles are produced by someone with microbrand experience?
> 
> https://shop159812264.world.taobao....&search=y&catName=%B0%A2%BB%F9%C3%D7%B5%C2#bd
> 
> ...


SanMartin watches is a watch store on Taobao. They sell Helson and Steinhart among others. If you still continue your research, you will find Helson Taobao webstore, runned by their CS guy William. It was there that I found some rare pieces in their inventory and it led me to their chinesd website.

And yes, the forged carbon SD45 is only the deposit!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## namvulu (Jun 29, 2014)

It looks like they are no longer available from SpreeNow


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

namvulu said:


> It looks like they are no longer available from SpreeNow


Still there, nothing's changed.


----------



## namvulu (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello, yes unfortunately, here is their answer
2016-08-22 11:19:27
Sorry, seller said this item is not available. >_<​













2016-08-22 11:19:45​
​We can't make sure the restock time, should we proceed?




dfl3506 said:


> Still there, nothing's changed.


2016-08-22 11:19:27
Sorry, seller said this item is not available. >_<​












2016-08-22 11:19:45
We can't make sure the restock time, should we proceed?​
​


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Odd, I can add one to my cart and checkout if I want to...


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

MadMex said:


> Odd, I can add one to my cart and checkout if I want to...


Ditto. There has been quite a run on them (probably unexpected) so maybe they have run out of stick.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

So, has anyone been able to figure out when you chat on the site all of the operators look like Nintendo WII cartoon people?


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Are they branze plated or solid bronze cases? Have to say they do look beter then the Bronze GMT Divers watch of Swiss based TC-9 Watches



ttsugar said:


> Different maker, group buys for friends.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine's on it's way to Europe, has been shipped yesterday. Ordered it a week ago.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

MadMex said:


> Anyone get theirs yet?


Mine is tracking for mid-week delivery. I have a shark mesh bracelet waiting.


----------



## namvulu (Jun 29, 2014)

Now that the Spreenow option is out, I am interested in finding a viable option - 
If anything finds one, let me know

after seeing all these nice pictures I need one now (a cheap one)



Myman said:


> Purchase ( USD ): There seems to be 3 ways to purchase.
> 
> 1. Direct from China thru Spreenow. $120 delivered. Site is mostly in Chinese.http://www.spreenow.com/taobao-agen...com_jumi&fileid=27&shop=taobao&i=533027754240
> 2. Thru ttsugar aka Chuck Tze from Taiwan. $265 delivered. Currently sold out.
> ...


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Why is the spreenow option out? Just check 5 mind ago and they are still there... also there is another seller at 1080 rmd


----------



## namvulu (Jun 29, 2014)

Ok the SanMartin vendor is out according to spreenow - but I found another vendor
Thanks Brice



bricem13 said:


> Why is the spreenow option out? Just check 5 mind ago and they are still there... also there is another seller at 1080 rmd


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Just got my Sharky. It has a quality build for the watch, but I feel the two straps to be less than desirable. The tan leather is very difficult to unbuckle and the rubber strap is just OK. I look forward to getting a new strap for it. Any ideas?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks nice! How long did shipping take from notification?



Acurry said:


> View attachment 9146306
> 
> 
> Just got my Sharky. It has a quality build for the watch, but I feel the two straps to be less than desirable. The tan leather is very difficult to unbuckle and the rubber strap is just OK. I look forward to getting a new strap for it. Any ideas?
> ...


----------



## namvulu (Jun 29, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

dpage said:


> Looks nice! How long did shipping take from notification?


Ordered 7/26. Arrived today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Do you know when it was shipped?



Acurry said:


> Ordered 7/26. Arrived today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

dpage said:


> Do you know when it was shipped?


8/13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

OK Thanks, I guess I'll see mine in 3 or 4 days!



Acurry said:


> 8/13
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Acurry said:


> View attachment 9146306
> 
> 
> Just got my Sharky. It has a quality build for the watch, but I feel the two straps to be less than desirable. The tan leather is very difficult to unbuckle and the rubber strap is just OK. I look forward to getting a new strap for it. Any ideas?
> ...


Hi,

I'd try an Uncle Seiko or WJean waffle-type strap.

Should look just perfect!

S.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Acurry said:


> View attachment 9146306
> 
> 
> Just got my Sharky. It has a quality build for the watch, but I feel the two straps to be less than desirable. The tan leather is very difficult to unbuckle and the rubber strap is just OK. I look forward to getting a new strap for it. Any ideas?
> ...


Looks sharp. Can't wait to get mine. I'm thinking about throwing on a tropic strap. Found this guy on Ofrei. I think it would pair well.

http://www.ofrei.com/page1631.html


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

iPhone lume shot

Somehow it uploaded upside down.

Sent from my iPhone using a bug prone app


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Are the lugs 20mm?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Acurry said:


> 8/13


Good news, A!

Gotta love China EMS.

Mine was posted on the 12th. I am a heckuva lot closer, yet it will be here on Friday.

I have a 20mm wjean mesh waiting for it, so I hope the lugs are 20mm.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

I didn't measure, but it looks like 20mm. My 22mm NATOs are hard to thread through. It could be 19mm, but my money is on 20mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Anyone tried Bonetto Cinturini straps? They seem to be priced similar to Uncle Seiko with a lot of good reviews, but I can't find photos on Seiko divers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Acurry said:


> Anyone tried Bonetto Cinturini straps? They seem to be priced similar to Uncle Seiko with a lot of good reviews, but I can't find photos on Seiko divers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Try a Bonetto Cinturini BC284 flat vent strap. They look great on Seiko watches. They even have the Seiko wave logo stamped on them.

About 25$ from your favorite shop.

Another option is a MM300 strap but they are pricier.

I'd advise against the cheap tropic strap from Ofrei; they collect dust like a Dyson vacuum.

Get a real vintage tropic from Uncle Seiko or from ebay (Squinky).

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> Are the lugs 20mm?


Yes


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

taike said:


> Yes


Great, I have a 20mm honey tan Hirsh Liberty just waiting. It would be nice if the makers of these offered a stainless steel bracelet with fitted SEL's.


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

I have this baby


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Tlgod said:


> I have this baby
> 
> Very, very nice! Is it as good as it looks in your pic, and how long did it take to arrive? Mine should be here next week hopefully. There could have been a better choice of leather straps, that one leaves a lot to be desired, quality looks OK though.


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

dfl3506 said:


> Tlgod said:
> 
> 
> > I have this baby
> ...


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Tlgod said:


> dfl3506 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually my country near to China, so I don't need much time waiting for the watch to arrive
> ...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I have these all set aside for Sharkey when it gets here...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

sleeppygap said:


>


But you have a woman's purse my lord


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Guess you've never seen a cowboy concho wallet


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

taike said:


> Guess you've never seen a cowboy concho wallet


Nope


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)

LoL, it's not a woman's purse








Just in case you never seen a wallet like that before


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll wager that purse has never been used as a rowing~boat. 
I'll wager it's never had 16 shipwrecked mariners tossing in it.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone who recently got one want to write a review of the watch?


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

MadMex said:


> Does anyone who recently got one want to write a review of the watch?


I really really like it, haha.

J/k

Good morning! Blue tint :3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> I'll wager that purse has never been used as a rowing~boat.
> I'll wager it's never had 16 shipwrecked mariners tossing in it.


Please explain.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

_Does anyone who recently got one want to write a review of the watch? _



Tlgod said:


> I really really like it, haha.
> J/k
> 
> We'll take that as a no.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Edmund Hires a Ship. 
Black~Adder 2.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> Edmund Hires a Ship.
> Black~Adder 2.


Ah! Been a long time since I watched the series, can't actually remember the scene.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Myman said:


> I'll wager that purse has never been used as a rowing~boat.
> I'll wager it's never had 16 shipwrecked mariners tossing in it.


Always good to see a Blackadder quote float to the surface. 

Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

For what I paid (about $133 all-in) this watch is more than acceptable.

The leather strap is a throw-away. The rubber is OK, but will go in a drawer with the leather.

The finish is decent and I observed no alignment issues with the 120 click bezel.

The lume is short-lived. The markers were filled with some precision at least.

Don't inspect the dial with a 10X loupe if you're obsessive, as you may see some scratches on the markers, as did I.

Just to be clear, I'm no Seiko geek. I bought this because I just like the case.

The 44mm case has marginal curvature and measures only 46.4mm L2L. The spring bar holes are close to the lug's ends, too.

I threw it on this cheap flat mesh for the photo op and will change to a wjean shark mesh later.










Pleased to see that this blue insert was included, and it will, when I install it, look nice with this strap:










Not sure of the provenance of this second hand. It's cool!










All in all, for what I paid it's OK (at this early stage in the game.) Two or three times what I paid would not yield the same satisfaction unless it had good AR and bracelet, at minimum.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

tommy_boy said:


> For what I paid (about $133 all-in) this watch is more than acceptable.
> 
> The leather strap is a throw-away. The rubber is OK, but will go in a drawer with the leather.
> 
> ...


How is the crown action, and will you be able to re-use the black bezel insert if you install the blue one? Did you buy from San Martin, because I never saw a blue bezel insert included.
I have an all original Seiko 6105-8110 and I'm sure the tribute dial won't be a patch on that, but for those who aren't prepared to pay the $1500-$2500 that original 6105's are fetching (I got mine before things went crazy) the Sharkey tribute will probably suffice.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> How is the crown action, and will you be able to re-use the black bezel insert if you install the blue one? Did you buy from San Martin, because I never saw a blue bezel insert included.


The sides of the case and the crown are polished, as is the engraved caseback.

I am OK with the crown action. The knurling is useful and the threads seem appropriately coarse.

It came from San Martin, using the buying adventure that is Spreenow. Yeah, the extra insert was a pleasant surprise.

The insert included adhesive. Not sure whether you have to uncase it (as with the 007, for example) and press the crystal to properly apply the insert.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

tommy_boy said:


> The sides of the case and the crown are polished, as is the engraved caseback.
> 
> I am OK with the crown action. The knurling is useful and the threads seem appropriately coarse.
> 
> ...


Spreenow can be a bit daunting first time, but I'd feel comfortable if I had to use it again. Can't you prise out the old bezel insert in situ? Or just take off the bezel and do it?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I suspect you can heat up the adhesive and pry off the insert in place, but I will have my watch guy do it just in case it is more complex a process.


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

This monster made me to remember the movie "Deep blue sea".










@shencheng812 :

Do you remember the movie "Deep blue sea" ? It would be great if you make a "Deep blue sea" watch version, now I'm imagining:
- Deep blue dial with blue BGW9 Lume.
- Blue bezel (as you already have).


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Good review, tommy_boy. I would agree with your assessment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

dfl3506 said:


> How is the crown action, and will you be able to re-use the black bezel insert if you install the blue one? Did you buy from San Martin, because I never saw a blue bezel insert included.
> I have an all original Seiko 6105-8110 and I'm sure the tribute dial won't be a patch on that, but for those who aren't prepared to pay the $1500-$2500 that original 6105's are fetching (I got mine before things went crazy) the Sharkey tribute will probably suffice.


I have an original proof-proof 6105-8110. When I recieve my shark I will compare the 2 to see how it is. Seeing what they are fetching now it doesn't get much wrist time so I ordered the Shark. It will get modded anyway, already ordered another watch for parts.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

miniman_78 said:


> I have an original proof-proof 6105-8110. When I recieve my shark I will compare the 2 to see how it is. Seeing what they are fetching now it doesn't get much wrist time so I ordered the Shark. It will get modded anyway, already ordered another watch for parts.


I am interested in your build. Care to share info on your build?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just ordered a marathon GPM tritium with the seiko NH35A movement. I'm still figuring out what bezel insert I will use, might be a yokobies black PO style or DLC SS engraved or a Dagaz GMT or Milsub


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

miniman_78 said:


> Just ordered a marathon GPM tritium with the seiko NH35A movement. I'm still figuring out what bezel insert I will use, might be a yokobies black PO style or DLC SS engraved or a Dagaz GMT or Milsub


Ordered from where? Not Tao-?


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

no, Windy City Watch Collector


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

miniman_78 said:


> no, Windy City Watch Collector


Fibreglass case? That would turn me off.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Got mine, keeping good time. We'll worth what I paid, but not as much as $300 plus.  
Leather and rubber are disposable. Watch is well put together and pretty solid. A good beater.

Unsure if I will use the blue insert, but I'll throw it in the box with the straps...








Please someone save me from this strap!!!!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Is that the rubber strap supplied? Looks OK, but hard to tell in a pic.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Saved!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> Is that the rubber strap supplied? Looks OK, but hard to tell in a pic.


That's the one I got, but I'm not a rubber strap fan. It appears there are a few, this one looks like an old 
thrown together strap that the buckle won't even fit the holes in the strap.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Unless they supplied either a waffle or tropic strap, I guess most people will put on their own choice of straps anyway.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

I will say that both straps are an afterthought. In hindsight, I would have been happier to buy it without straps and spend $10 less.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Putting in shoulder less spring bars to accommodate the Zulu strap this will be on. I will have to cut them out if I put the mesh on but it won't rattle at all...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

MadMex said:


> Putting in shoulder less spring bars to accommodate the Zulu strap this will be on. I will have to cut them out if I put the mesh on but it won't rattle at all...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


Can't see why springbars would rattle unless the ends are too small for the lug holes.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

look at the space for the bar to shift on the original spring bar and the lack of space between the lugs on my replacement spring bars


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

MadMex said:


> look at the space for the bar to shift on the original spring bar and the lack of space between the lugs on my replacement spring bars


Your pic is pretty out of focus to tell.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

MadMex said:


> look at the space for the bar to shift on the original spring bar and the lack of space between the lugs on my replacement spring bars


Perhaps you can explain, but what is the point of shoulder-less springbars? They are near impossible to remove without cutting, and perish the thought if you accidentally used them with a bracelet.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

It's cool, I'm a professional... Don't try this at home kids!

I only intend to use one piece straps for now, if I change my mind I cut them and I'm out the cost of the spring bars. If not, it's not moving. 










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

With zulu-2 pieces










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

dfl3506 said:


> Fibreglass case? That would turn me off.


Yeah, it turns me of too but it's what's inside I need. 
Could have gone for the cheapest quartz GPQ but I now the GPM has a seiko movement so the hands fit properly without the need of broaching .


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Running <2 seconds

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## namvulu (Jun 29, 2014)

I now have a new dive watch that I absolutely did not need on my way
Thanks forum
Thanks WIS'


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

jcar79 said:


> Any movement on your end? I received tracking info this morning but no movement yet.


So did you get yours yet?


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

MadMex said:


> So did you get yours yet?


No, no movement since 8/18.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

jcar79 said:


> No, no movement since 8/18.


You should get yours soon, mine came yesterday...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

MadMex said:


> You should get yours soon, mine came yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope so! So far so good for you? No quality issues to speak of?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

None, but all I did was wear it at a desk at work all day. <3 seconds in 24 hours.
I'm calling it the "Starkey Apocalypse" I decided to put it on this modified leather Zulu from Raven and it looks pretty good...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Finally got here, about 10 days from China.
First impressions is that it looks good and when it's on the wrist it bears a close resemblance to the original, but it just doesn't feel as substantial as the original. The crown seems to pop out an awful long way when setting and it has a mile of crown thread. Setting time and date (centers nicely) was easy enough though and the crown screws down without too much trouble, and second hand has a nice steady sweep without any obvious judder. The leather strap came off immediately and was replaced with the supplied rubber strap which is OK, soft and supple. All in all, it will save me knocking around my original 6105-8110.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Has anyone given theirs a dunking yet? One thing I would have liked is a slightly domed crystal, same as the original.
Here's a couple of side by side pics, the Seiko definitely feels and looks larger and heavier, wears that way as well. Not taking anything away from the Sharkey, it's still a nice looking watch, especially with that sapphire crystal making the dial pop.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

What's the lug wide? looks like it's slightly bigger than the original 6105


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

20mm


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

miniman_78 said:


> What's the lug wide? looks like it's slightly bigger than the original 6105


1mm wider actually. Easier to find straps in this size IMO


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

yes it is indeed easier. Think I'm going to order a MN strap from Erika's Originals for this one


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I got mine today only 10 days after it was shipped. I am impressed with what you get for the money with this watch, I have no complaints including the straps. I also ordered the bracelet available from San Martin it is a nice quality, heavy, and good looking piece. They also threw in a bracelet sizing tool, which works out fine for me as I just recently broke my old one. I'll buy again.



dpage said:


> OK Thanks, I guess I'll see mine in 3 or 4 days!


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

How does the lume compare to modern Seikos? Looks plenty bright in the photos... How long does it last?

Thanks


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

jhanna1701 said:


> How does the lume compare to modern Seikos? Looks plenty bright in the photos... How long does it last?
> 
> Thanks


I'll see if I can do an experiment tonight comparing it to an SKX and my Blumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Acurry said:


> I'll see if I can do an experiment tonight comparing it to an SKX and my Blumo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be great! Thank you.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

dpage said:


> I got mine today only 10 days after it was shipped. I am impressed with what you get for the money with this watch, I have no complaints including the straps. I also ordered the bracelet available from San Martin it is a nice quality, heavy, and good looking piece. They also threw in a bracelet sizing tool, which works out fine for me as I just recently broke my old one. I'll buy again.


How about some pics?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, what now?


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

MadMex said:


> Well, what now?
> View attachment 9206090


OMG !
You've done broke it. 
How is that possible ?
(Thanks for posting the warning about the crown.
Gona have to be real careful when using it).


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> OMG !
> You've done broke it.
> How is that possible ?
> (Thanks for posting the warning about the crown.
> Gona have to be real careful when using it).


The crown seems to be a weak point with this watch, it just feels flimsy. I'm wondering if a genuine Seiko NH35A movement has been used or some Chinese copy?


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

MadMex said:


> Well, what now?
> View attachment 9206090


You can send it back or be brave and open up the case back and try to reinstall the crown yourself. I recently replaced the hands on my turtle reissue and had to remove the crown to take out the movement. It's quite simple. The image below shows a different movement but should be close to the NH35A. Push down on the lever, insert the crown stem, and then release. The crown stem should lock in place. If it doesn't I suggest taking it to a watchmaker and have them look it over. Mine should arrive tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed that this is a local issue. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

dfl3506 said:


> The crown seems to be a weak point with this watch, it just feels flimsy. I'm wondering if a genuine Seiko NH35A movement has been used or some Chinese copy?


You are right the crown operation feels flimsy.
But my version, at least has been keeping relatively accurate time.
I have just received my replacement from Chuck Tze, 10 minutes ago.
I'm going to be careful when using the crown.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> You are right the crown operation feels flimsy.
> But my version, at least has been keeping relatively accurate.
> I have just received my replacement from Chuck Tze 10 minutes ago.
> I'm not going to be using the crown unless I have to.


The crown action should be no different than with a Seiko with the same movement, so I'm getting a little suspicious as to what is actually inside. Unless you only wear this watch you are going to have to use the crown to set the time/date, doesn't give me a lot of confidence in the watch, must admit. I have $70 Parnis watches that keep good time and the crown feels a lot stronger that this watch.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

dfl3506 said:


> The crown action should be no different than with a Seiko with the same movement, so I'm getting a little suspicious as to what is actually inside. Unless you only wear this watch you are going to have to use the crown to set the time/date, doesn't give me a lot of confidence in the watch, must admit. I have $70 Parnis watches that keep good time and the crown feels a lot stronger that this watch.


Going to have to open it up to be sure.
Even with excess pressure, I am sure this should not happen.
The watch has been marketed as having NH35A.
I trust that that is what is inside.
( I am keen to see what's up inside but I will wait & see if someone else's curiosity gets the better of them ).


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> Going to have to open it up to be sure.
> Even with excess pressure, I am sure this should not happen.
> The watch has been marketed as having NH35A.
> I trust that that is what is inside.


I have owned more than 100 watches over the last few years, never had a crown stem come out yet, with a good quality movement it just shouldn't happen.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Here are some lume shots.

From left to right: SKX007, Sharky, Sumo, and Seiko 5 SNXS79.

Time: 0 min









Time: 15 min









I was going to do more photos, but I'm limited to my iPhone. It didn't allow for great photos and the 30 min photo was basically all black. I was surprised that the Sharky lume is similar to the SKX and that the Sumo was that much better than the others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, I don't do any work other than strap and band changes, so opening the watch is not something I can do. 

Let me know what you find inside if you open yours.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

That's perfect, thank you!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> OMG !
> You've done broke it.
> How is that possible ?
> (Thanks for posting the warning about the crown.
> Gona have to be real careful when using it).


Have the crown stems been made specifically longer to fit the larger 44mm case? Not sure if Seiko uses the NH35A in any case as large as the Sharkey.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

dfl3506 said:


> Have the crown stems been made specifically longer to fit the larger 44mm case? Not sure if Seiko uses the NH35A in any case as large as the Sharkey.


My watch knowledge is limited, as is most people's on this forum. 
But your idea sounds very logical.
Hopefully if people take note & focus with using extra care when operating the crown, all will be well.

Some times one has to make sacrifices when owning a cheap but beautiful watch, such as the Vostok Scuba Dude. At least the Sharky has quick set date.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> My watch knowledge is limited, as is most people's on this forum.
> But your idea sounds very logical.
> Hopefully if people take note & focus with using extra care when operating the crown, all will be well.
> 
> Some times one has to make sacrifices when owning a cheap but beautiful watch, such as the Vostok Scuba Dude. At least the Sharky has quick set date.


I think they add an extender if the original stem isn't long enough, this is what probably makes winding and time setting feel a little wobbly and fragile.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dagaz uses the same movement in the T2 typhoon, haven't heard of that problem with that watch


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

miniman_78 said:


> Dagaz uses the same movement in the T2 typhoon, haven't heard of that problem with that watch


I think it will take someone with expertise to look at the movement and see what's going on. Can't imagine that it will be something that can be changed though.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

@madmex, can you post a good closeup of the stem. We can then hopefully compare it to a stem for the movement to see if it's identical or something else. Doesn't look to be an extender attached that I can see. 


Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

From what I can tell the stem has a little springy extender part that is stuck in the retracted position, when you unscrew the crown it pulls the stem out. 

I wonder if the stem can be replaced, or possibly lubricated so it won't stick. I'm going to take it to a jeweler today and see what they say.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

MadMex said:


> From what I can tell the stem has a little springy extender part that is stuck in the retracted position, when you unscrew the crown it pulls the stem out.
> 
> I wonder if the stem can be replaced, or possibly lubricated so it won't stick. I'm going to take it to a jeweler today and see what they say.


1 or 2 people here will be very interested in what your jeweler/watchmaker has to convey.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> 1 or 2 people here will be very interested in what your jeweler/watchmaker has to convey.


I'm going to be on eggshells every time I have to pull the crown out now.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

I wonder if it will be the movement or the stem. Thinking of putting the movement of the incomming marathon in it and wonder if the stem needs changing


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

dfl3506 said:


> I'm going to be on eggshells every time I have to pull the crown out now.


If ya need to wind it, use the SKX007 method. 
Shake it baby.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

It's such a habbit I've shaken a manual wind watch last week and was wondering why it didn't want to run :-d


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> If ya need to wind it, use the SKX007 method.
> Shake it baby.


And how does that set the time and date?


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

dfl3506 said:


> And how does that set the time and date?


The time and date should be good for a month. 
By then you will know what MadMex's jeweler has to say.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> The time and date should be good for a month.
> By then you will know what MadMex's jeweler has to say.


I'd also like to know what gaskets are in place, I know the watch says 200m but I'm not going to put it to the test just yet.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Best I can do...








Is anyone seeing a gasket or seal on the stem? Are these waterproof to 200 or is that just bull?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Got mine today and got to say I'm very pleased with it , had a smiths prs 68 and although some things are better with the smiths I actually prefer the looks of the sharky 

the crown stem looks all intact will it not just push back in? The button that a previous poster said to press is only needed to release the stem


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

It keeps excellent time, after 24 hours it runs +4 seconds. The only thing I would change is the color of the lume for daytime viewing, it's a bit too dark and should be a nice bright white. I charged the lume for 30 seconds with a LED light and was still able to read time 8 hours later.



dpage said:


> I got mine today only 10 days after it was shipped. I am impressed with what you get for the money with this watch, I have no complaints including the straps. I also ordered the bracelet available from San Martin it is a nice quality, heavy, and good looking piece. They also threw in a bracelet sizing tool, which works out fine for me as I just recently broke my old one. I'll buy again.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

You could, but the sticky springy part being stuck in just pulls it out again when you unscrew the crown...

**EDIT*: *Took it to the watchmaker and after adding a small o-ring gasket to the inside of the crown the crown does not screw down so far as to jam the stem in the retracted position. All appears to be working normally. The crown now has a gasket in it to seal it and keep the crown from screwing in too far.

Replacing the stem into the watch was no problem and he didn't even have to open the case or use any tools other than tweezers to insert the o-ring gasket onto the crown.

I would use caution in the future to not screw down the crown too far. I think I'm going to have this thing pressure tested before getting it too wet.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

MadMex said:


> You could, but the sticky springy part being stuck in just pulls it out again when you unscrew the crown...
> 
> **EDIT*: *Took it to the watchmaker and after adding a small o-ring gasket to the inside of the crown the crown does not screw down so far as to jam the stem in the retracted position. All appears to be working normally. The crown now has a gasket in it to seal it and keep the crown from screwing in too far.
> 
> ...


Theoretically the crown should have a gasket already to seal the crown tube. Were there any gaskets internally? Are you saying he didn't have to take the back off to replace the crown stem?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

He did not open the watch, so I cannot say.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

MadMex said:


> He did not open the watch, so I cannot say.


Can you ask him what size gasket he used?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

He eyeballed it from a large assortment, I don't think I can. He fit it perfectly into the crown and it sat flat.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

MadMex said:


> He did not open the watch, so I cannot say.


What's to stop the crown stem pulling out again? IMO the crown not screwing in completely looks a bit strange, it no longer sits flush with the case lugs and you can see the gap between crown and case. I suppose if it stops the stem pulling out it's an improvement but not aesthetically. There seems to be a definite design flaw with these watches. My Seiko 6105-8110 is 40 years old and the crown action is as crisp and solid as the day it was made. First impressions are of a nice looking watch, but it just doesn't inspire confidence as to it's reliability or longevity, it feels more like a fragile dress watch than a tool diver.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

MadMex said:


> He did not open the watch, so I cannot say.


Can you snap a pic of the caseback so that we can see an unobstructed view of the crown?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

The reason it was happening was the crown being screwed down tight to the case was compressing the stem to the point it was getting stuck in the retracted position. This fixes the problem, and looks about the same as the original.

This was $135.00 I'm good with it. Down the road I may upgrade it, but for now it works and I'm happy with it.








Here's mine:








Here is a vintage Seiko. This crown does not sit flush to the case:

























Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

jcar79 said:


> Can you snap a pic of the caseback so that we can see an unobstructed view of the crown?


You can clearly see the gap in pic #307.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

MadMex said:


> The reason it was happening was the crown being screwed down tight to the case was compressing the stem to the point it was getting stuck in the retracted position. This fixes the problem, and looks about the same as the original.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


Why not just shorten the stem?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

If anybody treats this as they would an ISO dive watch, expecting similar results, well, I'd predict that they will likely get what they paid for.


I view mine as a toy, not a tool.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Madmex
My Seiko doesn't have that gap between crown and case.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

tommy_boy said:


> If anybody treats this as they would an ISO dive watch, expecting similar results, well, I'd predict that they will likely get what they paid for.
> 
> I view mine as a toy, not a tool.


I agree and don't intend to submerge it but if no crown seal exists what will keep the moisture out?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

tommy_boy said:


> If anybody treats this as they would an ISO dive watch, expecting similar results, well, I'd predict that they will likely get what they paid for.
> 
> I view mine as a toy, not a tool.


I still don't expect the crown and stem to pull out either, it's not like it's a $30 Jaragar or Winner.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Uncleseiko waffle


----------



## Nostalgic (Dec 30, 2006)

The seiko 6105 crowns should stay flush. Most don't now as its common for these particular vintage watches to no longer lock down.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

My crown stays attached unless I press the detent to remove it.









Pretty sure I saw an o ring in the crown.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

taike said:


> My crown stays attached unless I press the detent to remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, looks like an O ring to me.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

tommy_boy said:


> Yep.


Good look! I actually don't mind the rubber strap supplied, I don't know if everyone got the same one but I find it very soft and comfortable to wear.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> Good look! I actually don't mind the rubber strap supplied, I don't know if everyone got the same one but I find it very soft and comfortable to wear.


Thanks!

I agree that the supplied rubber strap is comfy.

The waffle strap in my pic came with my Athaya Vintage Lamalfa. Hard to tell with the artificial light, but it is dark blue.

Here's a better color view on the Athaya:










I put the Athaya on a Yobokies BOR, however.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

tommy_boy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I agree that the supplied rubber strap is comfy.
> 
> ...


Very classy on the BOR.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

taike said:


>


Is there an O ring inside the case where the stem comes through? I'm just curious as to why there is so much "wobble" to the crown.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

No


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

taike said:


> No


So, the only waterproofing, beside the O ring in the crown, is the caseback gasket. There is one of those I hope? Don't think I'll be taking anywhere near water.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Correct

Gasket sets I see for original 6105 also have only one crown gasket


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

taike said:


> Correct
> 
> Gasket sets I see for original 6105 also have only one crown gasket


Well, I guess if they can make a $15 Casio waterproof to a depth of 150ft (see Diving with a $15 Casio), they should be able to do it for $150 watch.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

taike said:


> Uncleseiko waffle


How does it fit? isn't it smaller than the 20mm lugs?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Just checked the accuracy this morning. +5sec/day. I suspect he regulated them before shipping out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I also noticed that the crystal is slightly domed, nice touch!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

dpage said:


> I also noticed that the crystal is slightly domed, nice touch!


No, mine is perfectly flat. It has a bevelled edge but the top is flat.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> No, mine is perfectly flat. It has a bevelled edge but the top is flat.


Mine has a small dome to it like the Sumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Acurry said:


> Mine has a small dome to it like the Sumo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right, there is a very slight dome. I couldn't really see it until I laid a straight edge across the crystal.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

miniman_78 said:


> How does it fit? isn't it smaller than the 20mm lugs?


Fits great. Uncleseiko is 20mm.
http://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p28/20mm_Waffle_Strap_for_Various_Models.html


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Got to say loving this little sharky very much 
here's mine with another cushion diver


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

taike said:


> Fits great. Uncleseiko is 20mm.
> http://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p28/20mm_Waffle_Strap_for_Various_Models.html


Is it silicone?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jcar79 said:


> Is it silicone?


No. I believe it's polyurethane.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Finally got mine and am quite impressed! I flipped the silicone strap so the flat side is showing. Looking forward to trying out some straps!


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

taike said:


> Fits great. Uncleseiko is 20mm.
> http://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p28/20mm_Waffle_Strap_for_Various_Models.html


UncleSeiko makes the strap in various sizes (19,20 and 22mm). It's a nice strap, although initially a bit stiff. 
He's just released a tire tread repro strap in these sizes too, although they may not be on eBay yet. 









Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

i tried to register at taobao but cant seem to get it finish due to name requirement of Chinese character.
Anyone know how to get pass this?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

stph_dexter said:


> i tried to register at taobao but cant seem to get it finish due to name requirement of Chinese character.
> Anyone know how to get pass this?


Buy through Spreenow.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Sharky Apocalypse : 2nd of September


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

dfl3506 said:


> Buy through Spreenow.


following your advice, I've just launched the procedure.
For the price I had to try that one! The 6105 has been calling to me for quite sometimes, but in a way that made it difficult to me to buy either a real one or one of the available homages. This one, however...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Myman said:


> Sharky Apocalypse : 2nd of September
> View attachment 9231642


So are we calling this thing the Sharkey Apocalypse officially now?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

MadMex said:


> So are we calling this thing the Sharkey Apocalypse officially now?


Why not?

Or maybe Sharkey Willard?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I like Sharkey Apocalypse. Do I get naming credit?

















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

:rodekaart


Myman said:


> Sharky Apocalypse : 2nd of September
> 
> This affidavit states in full & final accord : Sharky Apocalypse - as named by Mr MadMex of Ice Planet Zero on 29/8/2016.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I love the smell of sharky in the morning


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> I love the smell of sharky in the morning


The Stone Roses first album cover as an avatar and the sharky apocalypse on the wrist? You sir are a man of sure tastes!


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Guys please stop posting picture, I can't take it anymore. Every morning I heard the postman coming this week I rushed to the door to see if he has a little pressent for me :-d


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## maxwinamp (May 19, 2009)

Just got mine from Taobao.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

maxwinamp said:


> Just got mine from Taobao.


Happy?


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

Lume C9


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

For Tuesday, Tiger and Shark!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

jcar79 said:


> I flipped the silicone strap so the flat side is showing.


Great idea. Except now my watch is running backwards. ;-)


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm about to bang my head on the wall. Had a glimse of my package in the postmans hands. Had to pay a small amount of customfees but couldn't pay the exact amount as they are not allowed to change money so have to wait until thursday when I can go to the post-office to pick it up o|


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

miniman_78 said:


> I'm about to bang my head on the wall. Had a glimse of my package in the postmans hands. Had to pay a small amount of customfees but couldn't pay the exact amount as they are not allowed to change money so have to wait until thursday when I can go to the post-office to pick it up o|


Here in Oz if it's less than $1000 we pay nothing. 
I can recommend this system & suggest your government give it a try, if it's not too taxing for them.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Over here it's only 30euro's, shipping cost included. don't think they would drop it for a bigger amount as they planning to raise taxed on other things as they need money


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

I haven't taken mine off for a whole week. 
So I just want to prepare you for how much you're gonna like it.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

I do hope so. My original 6105 is my most favorite watch but I'm to scared to damage it to wear it constantly, that's why I wanted a tribute. I know it want compare in greatness but it has the same looks and shape


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

miniman_78 said:


> I'm about to bang my head on the wall. Had a glimse of my package in the postmans hands. Had to pay a small amount of customfees but couldn't pay the exact amount as they are not allowed to change money so have to wait until thursday when I can go to the post-office to pick it up o|


Lol, I thought you are in Vietnam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

by the way, I found out they have a black PVD with black leather strap and it's looking great, they should have put black hands in it too to make it even better.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

miniman_78 said:


> by the way, I found out they have a black PVD with black leather strap and it's looking great, they should have put black hands in it too to make it even better.
> 
> View attachment 9268834


I don't know about PVD. 
If it starts to wear off it don't look so hot. 
DLC is where it's at, but cost more. 
That PVD image you've got is kick ass though.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

been looking at ta*ba* but it's blocked for non chinese market, only available on the bay from ttsugar


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

miniman_78 said:


> been looking at ta*ba* but it's blocked for non chinese market, only available on the bay from ttsugar


Hehe. Actually I have some pieces available 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

miniman_78 said:


> by the way, I found out they have a black PVD with black leather strap and it's looking great, they should have put black hands in it too to make it even better.


Black hands to make it totally unreadable you mean?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

miniman_78 said:


> been looking at ta*ba* but it's blocked for non chinese market, only available on the bay from ttsugar


You don't buy from ta*ba*, you buy from Spreenow. That's already been mentioned before.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

I didn't bought mine from spreenow, directly on ta*ba*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Just when I thought this tread was gonna die down. 
It takes off again like a frog in a sock.

I thought I would never own a 6105, not wanting to pay 10 times the original cost. 
And I still don't own one but I feel satisfied with my Chinese/Japanese custom version.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

miniman_78 said:


> I didn't bought mine from spreenow, directly on ta*ba*


I don't know how you can buy from ta*ba* unless you speak Chinese. If you want to pay double (actually nearly 3 times) I guess you buy from ttsugar.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

It can be done with a translator application. 


I cannot see paying more if you don't have to on anything.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

MadMex said:


> It can be done with a translator application.
> 
> I cannot see paying more if you don't have to on anything.


Have you had a pressure test yet ?
I have been told that if you use the wrong type of crown gasket you can get a flooded watch.
( Wrong type as in oval as opposed to flat ).


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I am good to go and get wet.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

MadMex said:


> I am good to go and get wet.


Did you make any changes or tested as delivered?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I had the crown gasket installed as it appears it was left off. That was causing my crown stem issues.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

MadMex said:


> I had the crown gasket installed as it appears it was left off. That was causing my crown stem issues.


The crown gasket isn't likely to affect the stem problem, it's right up inside the crown isn't it?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> The crown gasket isn't likely to affect the stem problem, it's right up inside the crown isn't it?


The missing gasket allowed the crown to be screwed in too tightly causing the stem to bottom out and get stuck. The stem part being stuck in the retracted position was pulling the crown stem out when you unscrewed the crown.

We went over this before. (back on page 31) My watch works great now, and has no issues whatsoever... Repair was not that expensive but could have been avoided during assembly.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

MadMex said:


> The missing gasket allowed the crown to be screwed in too tightly causing the stem to bottom out and get stuck. The stem part being stuck in the retracted position was pulling the crown stem out when you unscrewed the crown.
> 
> We went over this before. (back on page 31) My watch works great now, and has no issues whatsoever... Repair was not that expensive but could have been avoided during assembly.


 Sorry, but didn't you say that the watchmaker added an _extra_ crown gasket, that's why the crown no longer screws flush?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> Sorry, but didn't you say that the watchmaker added an _extra_ crown gasket, that's why the crown no longer screws flush?


Why are you so worried about my watch?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Myman said:


> Here in Oz if it's less than $1000 we pay nothing.
> I can recommend this system & suggest your government give it a try, if it's not too taxing for them.


The government has announced that the threshold will be lowered to $0. How they're going to achieve that without holding up millions of low value parcels I don't know. The plan seems to be to have large sellers and facilitators (such as eBay) voluntarily collect the revenue, as there is no legal obligation that can be applied offshore. Packages for small sellers who aren't registered will probably slip through.

Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

tritto said:


> The government has announced that the threshold will be lowered to $0. How they're going to achieve that without holding up millions of low value parcels I don't know. The plan seems to be to have large sellers and facilitators (such as eBay) voluntarily collect the revenue, as there is no legal obligation that can be applied offshore. Packages for small sellers who aren't registered will probably slip through.
> 
> Via the interweb from a land downunder


If it aint broke don't fix it. 
It will cost more to collect than it will make & it will considerably reduce eBay & online activity.
If the government go down that road they are deluded.
edit : These damn 'bricks n mortar' retailers invariably offer poor service, over inflated prices & simply DON'T STOCK what the customer wants.
Mate.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree with you completely @myman. Assessments have shown that even the most efficient lower threshold ($500) will result in 60% of the revenue raised being spent on collection costs. God knows how inefficient a zero threshold is. 
However, the Government announced the measure in the budget a couple of years ago to appease bricks and mortar retailers who are losing market share to GST-free overseas sales. Now they're just trying to sort out a way to implement it. 


Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

MadMex said:


> Why are you so worried about my watch?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


Who's worried?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> Who's worried?


Say it with me now kids... _*"BLOCKED"*_


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sharkey Apocalypse...
The best $135.00 I ever spent!








I am MadMex, and I approve of this message.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

MadMex said:


> Say it with me now kids... _*"BLOCKED"*_


_*I may not agree with what you have to say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it.*_


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

*I also reserve the right to ignore people... America is great that way!

Say, Don't you have a bridge that is missing you nearby?*









*A.M.F.*


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't see how asking questions about having an extra crown gasket installed is troll behaviour. Your early pics clearly show a gasket already installed in the crown, your watchmaker added another, that's why the crown doesn't screw down flush. If this has overcome the problem of the stem pulling out, then this remedy has worked.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

MadMex said:


> *I also reserve the right to ignore people... America is great that way!
> 
> Say, Don't you have a bridge that is missing you nearby?*
> 
> ...


Strange way of ignoring.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Still wearing Sharky bro after one week.
Still not pressure tested.
Accuracy still 'spot on'.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Still lovin' mine.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm thinking this strap with the Sharkey. I want something grey to compliment the black dial, and can't find much else on Ebay. What do you think?


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Got mine


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

miniman_78 said:


> Got mine
> 
> Bit out of focus


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Already made some comparisation shots with the 6105









Overal it looks well made. The edges are sharper made than original and give it a little more modern feeling.

























The shark is also a little higher









The first impressions I have now it's a well made watch. Feels a little heavier than the original and I will compare the weight later this week.
The rubber (or silicon I believe) strap that comes with it is very supple and comfortable to wear.

Think I will make a small review next week after I wore it a couple of days.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Just paid for the international shipping this morning... Hopefully it'll be in my wrist in two or three weeks time... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Some wristshots this morning after night @ work


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

How are you guys finding the quality of these watches?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

pw01 said:


> How are you guys finding the quality of these watches?


Good enough for the price. The lower price, not the double.


----------



## watchuseektom (Feb 6, 2015)

That shark on the dial looks like it's 200 years old with very loose skin...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm really pleased with mine this is my cheapest watch by a long way but I really really like it so quality wise very happy 
didn't think I would like the shark moto but it's kind of cool in real life and it's a better looking watch than the pictures


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

taike said:


> Good enough for the price. The lower price, not the double.


I agree, for the price being asked on Ebay I'd rather buy two from San Martin.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Price-quality it's a really good watch, what ever the source/price it has. It's not easy to find a sub-$300 auto diver that hacks/handwinds and is that good looking with the iconic vintage design and has a AR coated sapphyre.

Even if it comes at $300 it' still cheaper than the other 2 microbrands that produce the similar design with same movement.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

miniman_78 said:


> Price-quality it's a really good watch, what ever the source/price it has. It's not easy to find a sub-$300 auto diver that hacks/handwinds and is that good looking with the iconic vintage design and has a AR coated sapphyre.
> 
> Even if it comes at $300 it' still cheaper than the other 2 microbrands that produce the similar design with same movement.


It is interesting that the original seller was happy selling them at just over $100!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

dpage said:


> It is interesting that the original seller was happy selling them at just over $100!


One major difference is that the other 2 microbrands that produce this design offer some guarantee of their product, which incur cost to them.
Where as, if there is a problem with your San Martin purchase, it is the customers responsibility to purchase another as replacement or seek redress thru Paypal.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> One major difference is that the other 2 microbrands that produce this design offer some guarantee of their product, which incur cost to them.
> Where as, if there is a problem with your San Martin purchase it is the customers responsibility to purchase another as replacement or seek redress thru Paypal.


Yes, but I can buy nearly 3 watches from San Martin for the price on Ebay. I would say that far outweighs any guarantee that you may get. If something goes wrong I'll pay to get it fixed out of the $200 I've saved. Still be a hassle to send it back under warranty, you'd still be liable for shipping costs, plus repair time and also run the risk of it going missing, but we make our own choices.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Please be aware that in reality it can be purchased for $265 delivered or for $120 to $130 delivered thru San Martin. 
This difference is $140. Not $200.

I was sent a replacement when mine developed a problem. I was also refunded shipping cost. 
It would seem that I received quite good customer service.
However all people are free to choose a cheaper option with no guarantee if they want.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

It's their right to ask a higher price at the bay or at wus. The low price some of us were lucky to get it at was intended for the domestic market. They didn't expect it some would find it that way. They are already looking to change the listing for non domestic buyers. And as mentioned, they offer a guarantee when bought at bay or the wus.
Even the other microbrands go for a higher price at bay than it does on the own website.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

_Even the other microbrands go for a higher price at bay than it does on the own website.[/QUOTE]_

It's called profiteering. If the Ebay seller chooses to mark up the watch to whatever price he likes, that's his prerogative. It's also the customers prerogative to shop around for the best price.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Myman said:


> Please be aware that in reality it can be purchased for $265 delivered or for $120 to $130 delivered thru San Martin.
> This difference is $140. Not $200.
> 
> I was sent a replacement when mine developed a problem. I was also refunded shipping cost.
> ...


They are selling on Ebay for $299 plus $25 postage.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

ttsugar can you share some info about the watch? I found somewhere it was a year project watch of a chinese watchforum. Do they have a name for it (read they would call it a Heiner or is it just a Sharky?) and is the maker a microwatchbrand or just a watchmaker who made a project?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

miniman_78 said:


> ttsugar can you share some info about the watch? .....


it is just like the WUS Chinese forum member watch. Someone started a group buy, people paid deposit, went into production and collect final payment, watch delivered. However they do not do it on a forum website but online chat groups.

Mr. Shen (the Sharky maker) and a few other different poeple organized different 6105 homages. His watch is highly popular so he kept improving it with new versions.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

miniman_78 said:


> Guys please stop insulting and bashing each other and and the maker. Lets just enjoy the watch we share a common interest in.


Sorry, but when someone calls me psychotic and retarded, I'm going to respond. Check all my comments, nowhere do I insult Myman.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

MadMex said:


> I was thought we had agreed on Sharkey Apocalypse as the name, I have been calling it that and have created a picture thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/show-us-your-sharkey-apocalypse-3567010.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah we did agree. Was just wondering what the guys on the chinese forum are calling it, found it 2 days ago.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

ttsugar said:


> it is just like the WUS Chinese forum member watch. Someone started a group buy, people paid deposit, went into production and collect final payment, watch delivered. However they do not do it on a forum website but online chat groups.
> 
> Mr. Shen (the Sharky maker) and a few other different poeple organized different 6105 homages. His watch is highly popular so he kept improving it with new versions.


Now you made me curious to see the previous versions


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

miniman_78 said:


> Now you made me curious to see the previous versions


it has a seagull st2130 (2824 clone) and edge of bezel has more angle than this version, otherwise they are identical.

and I just joined a new project, a replica of Halios Puck with 2824 clone, without logo and name of course with price less than $200.


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> it is just like the WUS Chinese forum member watch. Someone started a group buy, people paid deposit, went into production and collect final payment, watch delivered. However they do not do it on a forum website but online chat groups.
> 
> Mr. Shen (the Sharky maker) and a few other different poeple organized different 6105 homages. His watch is highly popular so he kept improving it with new versions.


That is QQ group chat, right?

Could you pls share the ID number with me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't have the time to go through every post in the past 18 hours but I deleted a ton of them. It would be sad for this thread to be locked but if it continues that will happen.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

_I was thought we had agreed on Sharkey Apocalypse as the name, I have been calling it that and have created a picture thread here: _Show us your Sharkey Apocalypse



miniman_78 said:


> Yeah we did agree. Was just wondering what the guys on the chinese forum are calling it, found it 2 days ago.


----------



## DaveOBrien (Feb 19, 2006)

TT,
Do tell us about the Puck clone is it smaller than the original puck?



ttsugar said:


> it has a seagull st2130 (2824 clone) and edge of bezel has more angle than this version, otherwise they are identical.
> 
> and I just joined a new project, a replica of Halios Puck with 2824 clone, without logo and name of course with price less than $200.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

DaveOBrien said:


> TT,
> Do tell us about the Puck clone is it smaller than the original puck?


I believe it is the same, 47mm


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

At the time, on Sprrenow, it's no longer available :-((
If someone is already bored, I'm looking for it.
I'm from EU, let me know, kindly


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Beetho said:


> At the time, on Sprrenow, it's no longer available :-((
> If someone is already bored, I'm looking for it.
> I'm from EU, let me know, kindly


Still available from sanmartin San Martin手表 海纳鲍 鲨鱼鲍 精工6105-8110同款鲍鱼 定制手表 - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi guys, finally, I just bought it through a friend in Malaysia..... fiuuuuuuu



Beetho said:


> At the time, on Sprrenow, it's no longer available :-((
> If someone is already bored, I'm looking for it.
> I'm from EU, let me know, kindly


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

I purchased the PVD version from ttsugar on ebay. It wasn't a low $150, nor was it a high $300... the price was in between and was for me a better solution given Chuck's support of the watch when purchased through eBay. What I didn't expect was the fast shipping: I ordered the watch on 9/16 at 11PM Pacific (a late Friday night) and received the watch yesterday, 9/26, in California - a 1 week turnaround! Thank you Chuck.

I am happy with the quality. Excluding the watch straps, the actual watch head is great:


The case is well finished and didn't seem to scratch as I struggled with strap changes.
The dial looks great with the indices having slightly larger chrome surrounds than my Dagaz classic, so they catch light very well.
The lume is better than the Dagaz classic's "C3" (the Dagaz really isn't C3 quality... apparently the binders mixed in for the raised indices make it well under any superluminova dial I have) and are probably equal to my Dagaz Tsunami classic which I believe is C1.
The hands are also nicely finished, and the lume matches the dial.
The crown operation isn't quite as smooth as Seiko watches, but I have no concerns about it.
The bezel action is solid: no slop and very positive 120 click action.
The sapphire is nice LOW dome with the expected AR glints of blue.

The only improvements I can think of are:

Drilled lugs - I really missed these while changing straps
Seiko fat-bar friendly springbar holes - I can't get Uncle Seiko's straps installed on this, or on a Deep Blue Nato... I think both are expecting smaller springbars
A bracelet option
A dogmatic interpretation of the 6105 - I love the playful nature of Dagaz watches with things like triple grip bezels, alternate crown surfacing, superdome crystals, etc. not to mention the complete mashups with Planet Ocean, Soxa or Tudor dials and hands.

Here are some iPhone-quality pics to share... starting with a solo shot where you can see the PVD is essentially matte on the top brushed surface (and not in the pic, but the polished sides are shiny) but doesn't really do the dial justice as the light is flat:








Here is a friend... the Dagaz Typhoon TII classic... you can see the different shape of the top of the crown guard, the different shaped indices, the thicker bezel of the Dagaz, and a slightly rounder look to the case at the outside of the top lugs:








Here is another friend highlighting an awesome Dagaz mashup of a Doxa dial, snowflake hands, a sumo bezel and a domed sapphire:








Here we are with some other Seiko homage friends... the Deep Blue NATO:








And what the heck... why not throw in another Seiko homage... here are Tsunami Classic with triple grip bezel, and a Tsunami Military Snowflake in beadblasted finish and smoked AR (clearly I am missing a PVD turtle... just missed a DLC Tsunami on on eBay last week... maybe Seiko will release one):








For those of you looking for a taste of the 6105, I think this is a great way to get there.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Unfortunately, also the order on SG-Shop by my friend of Singapore has been rejected.
I'm still looking for it :-(



Beetho said:


> Hi guys, finally, I just bought it through a friend in Malaysia..... fiuuuuuuu


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Beetho said:


> Unfortunately, also the order on SG-Shop by my friend of Singapore has been rejected.
> I'm still looking for it :-(


SS version are all gone. Next batch is 2-3 months away AFAIK. You can try to order but they will probably just send you a PVD one.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Beetho said:


> Unfortunately, also the order on SG-Shop by my friend of Singapore has been rejected.
> I'm still looking for it :-(


I would also keep an eye on dagaz. He just blew out a bunch of Typhoon T2's for $200, which in my mind is much better value, especially if you are going to rely on the WR.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

No one has repented of purchase? Hi hi
Hurry up guys


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

taike said:


> I would also keep an eye on dagaz. He just blew out a bunch of Typhoon T2's for $200, which in my mind is much better value, especially if you are going to rely on the WR.


Nothing to say about Dagaz quality, but I don't like Typhoon. I prefer the Sharkey, it has nearly the same charm of 6105. Now I hope no one gets angry ;-)


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

ttsugar said:


> SS version are all gone. Next batch is 2-3 months away AFAIK. You can try to order but they will probably just send you a PVD one.


Thx for news.
Sorry, who is or what is AFAIK?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Beetho said:


> Thx for news.
> Sorry, who is or what is AFAIK?


As Far As I Know.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Beetho said:


> Thx for news.
> Sorry, who is or what is AFAIK?


Stands for "As Far As I Know"...

and, by the way, I'm totally in love with my Sharkey... Ever since I regulated it, four days ago, it has never deviated by more than half a second in total from the atomic time! 
Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I just got an email from Toby of TC9 watches.

He has listed his bronze dive 6105 homage on his website at an introductory price of 250GBP (about 325$ USD).

Cheers,

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Ouch! It's big!!!!


----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)

Has anyone gotten the 6105 case from ridwan and built their own homage yet? I'd love to see something put together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

cuthbert said:


> Ouch! It's big!!!!


Not really.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

dfl3506 said:


> Not really.


If you have a 6.5" wrist yes it's big.

Still no answer from the website you pointed out...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

How does the 6105 case wear compared to a 6309? Bigger, smaller, similar?


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

IMO: same as the 6309 and smaller than the SRP77x


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

It's not big 
on that picture it looks huge but it isn't 

its a funny watch really I look at some of these pictures and I think it looks terrible and don't talk to me about that shark 

but.. in real life it's great even the shark


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dpeete said:


> IMO: same as the 6309 and smaller than the SRP77x


Thanks! 6309 works good on my wrist, new turtles don't. How about compared to a Typhoon? That just sat a little awkward.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a 5-ring NATO on both so I don't pickup and differences in wear due to case size, but I wouldn't pickup on any nuance related to caseback or lug shape that might make it wear higher.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dpeete said:


> I have a 5-ring NATO on both so I don't pickup and differences in wear due to case size, but I wouldn't pickup on any nuance related to caseback or lug shape that might make it wear higher.


Thanks, dpeete. Found your earlier post, nice collection! Lug to lug of the Sharkey looks a little longer compared to your Tsunamis and maybe Typhoon but hard to tell. When you have a chance can you measure the lug to lug of the Sharkey? If its close to the Typhoon it'll work for me, more than its pushing it. Sending you pm shortly.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Sure. Traveling today, but I should be able to do it tonight or tomorrow. Unless another watch geek beats me to it.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dpeete said:


> Sure. Traveling today, but I should be able to do it tonight or tomorrow. Unless another watch geek beats me to it.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

studiompd said:


> Thanks, dpeete. Found your earlier post, nice collection! Lug to lug of the Sharkey looks a little longer compared to your Tsunamis and maybe Typhoon but hard to tell. When you have a chance can you measure the lug to lug of the Sharkey? If its close to the Typhoon it'll work for me, more than its pushing it. Sending you pm shortly.


I got 42.4mm for the Typhoon and 45.4mm for the Sharkie.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

cuthbert said:


> If you have a 6.5" wrist yes it's big.
> 
> Still no answer from the website you pointed out...


Who was that, Spreenow?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

dfl3506 said:


> Who was that, Spreenow?


Correct, with the BDP taking a big hit every given day I can't afford to spent what the official sellers want.



dpeete said:


> I got 42.4mm for the Typhoon and 45.4mm for the Sharkie.


Interesting, what's the dimension of the original?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dpeete said:


> I got 42.4mm for the Typhoon and 45.4mm for the Sharkie.


CHeers, Doug, thanks for this. 45.4mm is well within reason! I'm actually quite surprised that the Typhoon was that short, I don't recall it being so while I had one.



cuthbert said:


> Correct, with the BDP taking a big hit every given day I can't afford to spent what the official sellers want.
> 
> Interesting, what's the dimension of the original?


I thought the Sharkie was using old 6105 cases, guess I was wrong? ( Sorry, didn't read the whole thread.)


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

My order is placed and paid but waiting on stock. 1-2 months so I'll get a nice surprise late fall

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> My order is placed and paid but waiting on stock. 1-2 months so I'll get a nice surprise late fall
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Nice! Who did you order from and when'd you place it? SS or PVD? I'll check back in the fall from you for pics


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

SS version, placed a few weeks ago. They offered the pvd for I'm immediate shipping but I want SS and am willing to wait. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Who'd you order from, Spreenow?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> C...
> Interesting, what's the dimension of the original?


This says 47mm
Affordable Vintage: Seiko 6105 - worn&wound


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Trying to checkout at spreenow for a PVD, we'll see what happens. Chat's closed at the moment so not even sure they have any in stock...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Trying to checkout at spreenow for a PVD, we'll see what happens. Chat's closed at the moment so not even sure they have any in stock...


which seller?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

taike said:


> which seller?


san martin. are there any other legitimate sellers?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

studiompd said:


> san martin. are there any other legitimate sellers?


I saw 3 sellers of the PVD, including the guy who doesn't sell to foreigners, but can't find a listing by san martin. Not sure who is legitimate.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

taike said:


> I saw 3 sellers of the PVD, including the guy who doesn't sell to foreigners, but can't find a listing by san martin. Not sure who is legitimate.


You're right, no listings specifically for the PVD from San Martin, I just messaged them asking if they had a PVD in stock. Waiting to hear back. I saw one listing from shencheng which if memory serves me right may be the guy who was making these? Please correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

studiompd said:


> You're right, no listings specifically for the PVD from San Martin, I just messaged them asking if they had a PVD in stock. Waiting to hear back. I saw one listing from shencheng which if memory serves me right may be the guy who was making these? Please correct me if Im wrong.


This one doesn't have the note against foreign customers 
自动机械海纳鲨鱼鲍鱼6105－8110精钢真皮定制现货男士水鬼手表 - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal

These two aren't for sale to foreign customers
鲍鱼6105－8110自动机械海纳鲨鱼鲍精钢真皮定制现货男士水鬼手表 - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal
鲍鱼6105－8110自动机械海纳鲨鱼鲍精钢真皮定制现货男士水鬼手表 - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal

I ordered this one from ebay for just a few dollars more after spreenow fees and shipping
Seiko MVT Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch Marinemaster Man Woman Shark Black PVD | eBay


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

taike said:


> This one doesn't have the note against foreign customers
> è‡ªåŠ¨æœºæ¢°æµ·çº³é²¨é±¼é²�é±¼6105ï¼�8110ç²¾é'¢çœŸçš®å®šåˆ¶çŽ°è´§ç"·å£«æ°´é¬¼æ‰‹è¡¨ - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal
> 
> These two aren't for sale to foreign customers
> ...


Thanks Taike, ordered via ebay! Now the wait lol


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

A different type of sharkie:

大卫维时定制版鲍鱼6105-8110潜水表款式男式自动机械手表 - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal

Better quality perhaps?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

cuthbert said:


> A different type of sharkie:
> 
> 大卫维时定制版鲍鱼6105-8110潜水表款式男式自动机械手表 - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal
> 
> Better quality perhaps?


I think they still use the same movement as the Sharkey, the dial indices look different, but maybe just the photos.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> I think they still use the same movement as the Sharkey, the dial indices look different, but maybe just the photos.


The bezel is different, this is like Athaya Vintage, not like gen 6105-8110


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> I think they still use the same movement as the Sharkey, the dial indices look different, but maybe just the photos.


The bezel is different, this is like Athaya Vintage, not like gen 6105-8110


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Tempting, but I have the a sharkey on back order. Decisions, decisions. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)

If they weren't on backorder, I'd order another one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

cuthbert said:


> A different type of sharkie:
> 
> 大卫维时定制版鲍鱼6105-8110潜水表款式男式自动机械手表 - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal
> 
> Better quality perhaps?


Just noted that the text between the ad pictures Google translates to:

Watch customization, watch exchange, Seiko abalone, canned Seiko, *bronze diving watch, will soon be available* 316L stainless steel case bezel, brushed between the high-polished, angular lines polished clear, Arched sapphire crystal table, never wear, Original imported from Japan Seiko crossing the NH35A fully automatic mechanical movement, Rubber strap, 200 meters waterproof diving watch, swimming without pressure


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

From the pics it doesn't look like bronze at all.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

They're not; ad pics are of stainless steel model. Text says "bronze diving watch will soon be available".


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

New strap for the Sharkey, something a little more vintage looking.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Heads up to those interested: I think they are back in stock. I just got the request for paying shipping fees from spreenow. Mine should be on the way soon enough.

Two questions: to mod or not to mod?

anyone pressure test or at least swim test this watch?

Thanks!


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

pw01 said:


> How are you guys finding the quality of these watches?


 Quality is top notch. Great bezel action, firm and with no play.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

tracking info received and it's in the air!

anyone mod one yet? I'm guessing the chapter rings are standard NH35A = dials for skx007 should work but would love confirmation.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> tracking info received and it's in the air!
> 
> anyone mod one yet? I'm guessing the chapter rings are standard NH35A = dials for skx007 should work but would love confirmation.


I'd like to know too as I might consider a dial change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

if I open it up i'll measure the dial. I don't have any 4:00 crown dials laying around but I do have some 3:00 so I can check if I go down that route. I'm tempted to leave it alone for at least a little bit.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

accidentalsuccess said:


> anyone mod one yet? I'm guessing the chapter rings are standard NH35A = dials for skx007 should work but would love confirmation.





Acurry said:


> I'd like to know too as I might consider a dial change.


These pics are borrowed from a link earlier on in the thread, showing a modded Sharkey .....



















...... So I guess normal SKX dials should fit ?

Regards,


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

On leather.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks like the king of Sharkie markups managed to get a discounted Dagaz T2 and mark that up from the $200 sale price:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-brand-new-dagaz-t2-typhoon-lollipop-gmt-3686994.html

With said, the profit taking isn't limited to that user:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/dagaz-t2-typhoon-3685882.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fso-...blue-hand-halo-dial-le-224-500-a-3684730.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fso-dagaz-typhoon-t2-bnib-114-500-only-$335-3672930.html

It is a shame people bought these limited watches at a low price and are immediately marking them up 50+%. I am not impressed with my fellow WUS members... either they shouldn't have bought the watch, or they should keep the markup to covering PayPal and shipping. Poor form!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

^^^ Yeah, I saw those too ....

It is indeed sad that they just took advantage of the extremely low sale price on those limited pieces just to make a quick buck !

It is plain that they had no interest in the watches, only the intent to get some profit at the expense of others, and in so doing, actually deprived other genuine buyers the opportunity to get the watch at a really great price .....

Regards,


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> ^^^ Yeah, I saw those too ....
> 
> It is indeed sad that they just took advantage of the extremely low sale price on those limited pieces just to make a quick buck !
> 
> ...


+1. I saw those.

I like that, poor form, but gives you a quick idea of the real hoarders/flippers that lurk here.

S.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sorry for asking a lazy question here, but where is the best place to buy one of these 6105 homages? I've seen the one on ebay and also this:

San Martin手表 海纳鲍 鲨鱼鲍 精工6105-8110同款鲍鱼 定制手表 - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal

. . . . . .just wondering which is the most reliable (always nervous ordering from unfamiliar websites) to buy from and will they ship to the UK ?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hornet99 said:


> Sorry for asking a lazy question here, but where is the best place to buy one of these 6105 homages? I've seen the one on ebay and also this:
> 
> San Martinæ‰‹è¡¨ æµ·çº³é²� é²¨é±¼é²� ç²¾å·¥6105-8110å�Œæ¬¾é²�é±¼ å®šåˆ¶æ‰‹è¡¨ - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal
> 
> . . . . . .just wondering which is the most reliable (always nervous ordering from unfamiliar websites) to buy from and will they ship to the UK ?


If you're concerned, buy from Ebay. You're 100% protected. Or you can save yourself some money and buy from San Martin, like most here, and I haven't read any stories of not receiving the watch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> If you're concerned, buy from Ebay. You're 100% protected. Or you can save yourself some money and buy from San Martin, like most here, and I haven't read any stories of not receiving the watch.


Thanks for responding! I'm all for saving some cash, so might try San Martin.......


----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)

I can confirm that the typical 28.5 dials fit the sharkey perfectly. No pics because the dial I put in was a 6309 aftermarket. It was not an attempt to remake a 6105. But the brand on the dial does not match the watch. I loved the look of one of martin's projects and wanted to do something similar. Only problem was lining up the day wheel. I'm working on a solution for that. I also have a yobokies 6105 bezel insert incoming. I'll let you know if it fits. 

As noted by others on other threads, the crown action is a bit janky. I think the stem is a little short, at least on mine. But for the price it is a fun watch. And one I'm willing to open even with my limited skills. 

On another note, I got one of the sale T2s from jake. And I was also disappointed to see others immediately selling them for a mark up. I like mine so much I reached out to jake to buy another one regardless of discount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Dammit..OK. You guys make it too hard to resist. I am sold. Sorry I'm too lazy to go thru the entire thread. What is the URL where you can place an order?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Dammit..OK. You guys make it too hard to resist. I am sold. Sorry I'm too lazy to go thru the entire thread. What is the URL where you can place an order?


Hi,

Log onto spreenow.com (taobao agent) and create an account.

Search for 6105-8110 in the searchbar and you'll get a few hits. The store is San Martin watches, just put one in your cart.

Spreenow will now need some funds to pay for the item so they'll order it for you. You have to top up some funds in uour account there so they proceed your order.

When they'll receive your watch, they'll communicate with you and give you some quotes for the various shipping options.

You'll have to add some funds to your spreenow account and they'll send it to you.

Cheers!

S.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Log onto spreenow.com (taobao agent) and create an account.
> 
> ...


Thanks smile


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I thought it was sold out on Tao Bao??


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> I thought it was sold out on Tao Bao??


It seems it was, now it isn't.


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

What should I be searching for on eBay for these or a seller.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Big Ted said:


> What should I be searching for on eBay for these or a seller.


Either homage watch or 6105-8110. Here's a link to the PVD model, don't see any stainless steel models available. http://www.ebay.com/itm/PVD-Homage-watch-to-6105-vintage-Diver-Automatic-4R35A-sapphire-200m-/232120118825?hash=item360b6fee29:g:MUQAAOSwi0RXySuW


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link for some reason it's not showing in the eBay app.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Big Ted said:


> What should I be searching for on eBay for these or a seller.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japan-MVT-T...aster-Man-Woman-Shark-Black-PVD-/172352129109

$170 for PVD or SS. PVD price comparable to spreenow, but SS is overpriced by about $35.


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks taike bought one last night works out at £139 for anyone in the U.K. Now just waiting to see how long it takes to reach the Highlands.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Big Ted said:


> Thanks taike bought one last night works out at £139 for anyone in the U.K. Now just waiting to see how long it takes to reach the Highlands.


Still a great price tbh mine worked out at £108 including shipping before the pound went sliding


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

taike said:


> Japan MVT Tuna Diver Automatic wristwatch MarineMaster Man Woman Shark Black PVD | eBay
> 
> $170 for PVD or SS. PVD price comparable to spreenow, but SS is overpriced by about $35.


The seller told me the SS model would have been offered at lower price...he lied to me!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I got out of the Sharkey game in favor of getting one of the Raven Trekkers. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Something doesn't look right with the connection to the raven clasp.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I have zero problems with the watch so I'm good!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

It's a great watch for the money.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

taike said:


> Something doesn't look right with the connection to the raven clasp.


Something isn't connected correctly. Does look quite strange.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

MadMex said:


> I got out of the Sharkey game in favor of getting one of the Raven Trekkers. 
> 
> Too small, and you can buy 4 Sharkeys for the same price.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

just ordered one. 

I blame you guys.


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

nice sharky´s 
also ordered one today ..


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Mine is in customs, should arrive soon. Pics to follow

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

How long did your delivery to the UK take ordered mine on 22nd and just noticed it's showing delivery for December 1st. Seems like it's on a very slow boat from China.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

It's here! Like others, came with brown leather and a rubber strap plus an extra bezel. Nice bevel on the crystal and it's very, very comfortable. I think this would be an awesome base watch for mods, too. Crown, bezel are fine for me though I'm not likely to take it in water just in case. I'm guessing the lug holes are smaller than Seiko divers, so standard straps will be easy to swap. Timing it now but expect it to be as typical nh34a accuracy. Initial impressions are very good, especially at this price point. Pic is on the leather it came with but mesh will go on soon.










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay. Need some help. I pulled out the crown a little too hard and it came out. I put it back in, but I think I broke the date function. When spinning the crown it just makes a ticking noise and the date doesn't move. Is it broken for good, or can I fix it? Thanks

I took out the movement, but couldn't figure it out.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Not sure but didn't this happen to some other guy too? Should be not too expensive to fix due to seiko movement


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> Not sure but didn't this happen to some other guy too? Should be not too expensive to fix due to seiko movement


Yeah. I bought his watch. I removed the gasket he installed and put it back. Something was a little wonky with the locking mechanism. Just had to fidget with it a little. It locks now. 
This time it was my fault. I wanted to hack the second hand at 12 so I rushed and pulled on the crown too hard and it came out. Now the date doesn't turn over though. I found out because the watch stopped presumably because the date got stuck. Since I was trying to turn the date, it spins more freely. maybe I'll run it with the broken date or buy a new movement. IDK


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Forgot about the beads of rice I acquired for it! Seems that lug holes are standard smaller ones.










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweet! Where from? If you don't mind me asking.



accidentalsuccess said:


> Forgot about the beads of rice I acquired for it! Seems that lug holes are standard smaller ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Another WUS member via the sales forum. Not sure where they got it. Yobokies is the only aftermarket BoR source I know. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

mine is in the mail. now the wait...It is in Taiwan at this moment, it will be shipped via airmail. also ordered Obris Morgan strap for it. hope I will not have issues with crown...


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

+5 seconds since yesterday, almost 0 all day today on the wrist, though. Color me quite pleased. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok mine arrived today wasn't expecting it's a real bargain for the price will post a pic when the strap I ordered arrives.


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Has anybody removed the bezel? I got two Sharkys. One bezel was quite stiff out of the box. I took the Bergeon tool I normally use to pop off my skx007 bezels with and let's just say that didn't help any. Ok, I made it worse! Just about locked it up. Any thoughts/advice? I bought two for exactly this reason, so I have parts and options. Also, has anyone put a new dial and/or hands on this watch? If so, what did you choose and how did it go? Finally, I'd be interested if anyone has gotten theirs pressure-tested. 

I plan to do a new dial/hands someday and get a pressure-test while at my watchmakers's. Would be interested in others' experiences. 

Beyond that both watches are fine. My crown stem is solid and screws in nice. Standard new Seiko accuracy. Both have survived showering and washing dishes.


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

Would be interesting to know if anyone has done a pressure test yet on one.


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

Quick pic on a timefactors deployment strap.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Played around with some different options... here was a generic 22mm hexa PVD bracelet that I filed down:
















Looks good, but I think I am going to stay classic on this one.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

But the classic tire tread option wins out... nice done Uncle Seiko, definitely check out his goods if you haven't, I have bought nearly all of the different bracelets Larry offers and they are all amazing:


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dpeete said:


> But the classic tire tread option wins out... nice done Uncle Seiko, definitely check out his goods if you haven't, I have bought nearly all of the different bracelets Larry offers and they are all amazing:
> View attachment 9827178
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great with that strap. The only other "tire tread" rubber straps I've seen are the $5 variety on ebay/amazon. Is this style unique to UncleSeiko?


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

studiompd said:


> That looks great with that strap. The only other "tire tread" rubber straps I've seen are the $5 variety on ebay/amazon. Is this style unique to UncleSeiko?


That strap is a reproduction of the Seiko XGL-731. You can find other sellers like WJean, but they focus on the 6105's original 19mm size. UncleSeiko (Larry) also has them in 20 and 22mm so you can put them on other models. The Sharky is a 20mm so Larry's strap fits perfectly.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, there is someone on Ebay trying to sell a used Sharkey on mesh for £300, haha. That's not one of you lot is it? £300! What a joker!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, there is someone on Ebay trying to sell a used Sharkey on mesh for £300, haha. That's not one of you lot is it? £300! What a joker!


The sad thing is, someone might be gullible enough to buy it.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dpeete said:


> That strap is a reproduction of the Seiko XGL-731. You can find other sellers like WJean, but they focus on the 6105's original 19mm size. UncleSeiko (Larry) also has them in 20 and 22mm so you can put them on other models. The Sharky is a 20mm so Larry's strap fits perfectly.


Pretty neat, I'll keep these in mind for the future. I've seen UncleSeiko's straps and bracelets around but have never owned any of them. Cheers!|>


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Just in. Received one leather and one silicon strap plus blue bezel insert and spring bar tool. Time will tell, but seems very nice and can't argue about the price b-)


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Just sharing a quick shot of bronze from TTSugar just in... I also picked up a SS Sharky 😀

Very happy with both watches... and with seller 👍


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Mine is stuck at customs. 

And I mean...stuck. I have carried invoice but they can't find the package.

Well...that puts new dimension to the term "idiots at local post" 

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

That bronze is SICK!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Just sharing a quick shot of bronze from TTSugar just in... I also picked up a SS Sharky 
> 
> Very happy with both watches... and with seller 





PAM-SNOB said:


> That bronze is SICK!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Seriously! Link to the place you ordered, pelase?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

A m2m sale on SCWF but he's a member here also... see my post ^^


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Just sharing a quick shot of bronze from TTSugar just in... I also picked up a SS Sharky 😀
> 
> Very happy with both watches... and with seller 👍


Looks better than the TC9 version IMO.

Proportions are more pleasing to the eye and the matched crown and anchor logo fits perfectly!

Post an update with some patina!

S

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Just sharing a quick shot of bronze from TTSugar just in... I also picked up a SS Sharky 
> 
> Very happy with both watches... and with seller 


Congrats !

That bronze version really looks great !

Yeah, a lot better than the TC9. I just couldn't get over that steel crown ...... and the size, too.

This one looks nice, and much more refined and appealing.

Regards,


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

It really is nice... I've had other 6105 homage e.g. Typhoon and PRS-68 from micro's and this has the size and proportions spot on compared with both of those mentioned I felt were either too large (PRS-68) or out of proportion (aspects of Typhoon). Of course this is something different being bronze bezel etc but if Seiko had made a bronze 6105 I don't think this would be far off what it would have been like.










I know the anchor is a bit out of line and it doesn't bother me as much as it would do normally... don't know why exactly. I wish it had a Seiko as its beating heart but maybe that could be sorted. Not that there is anything wrong with the clone 2824 here but it just seems 'wrong' to have a Chinese/Swiss movement in this homage when there are similarly priced Seiko movements.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Mrwozza70 said:


> It really is nice... I've had other 6105 homage e.g. Typhoon and PRS-68 from micro's and this has the size and proportions spot on compared with both of those mentioned I felt were either too large (PRS-68) or out of proportion (aspects of Typhoon). Of course this is something different being bronze bezel etc but if Seiko had made a bronze 6105 I don't think this would be far off what it would have been like.
> 
> I know the anchor is a bit out of line and it doesn't bother me as much as it would do normally... don't know why exactly. I wish it had a Seiko as its beating heart but maybe that could be sorted. Not that there is anything wrong with the clone 2824 here but it just seems 'wrong' to have a Chinese/Swiss movement in this homage when there are similarly priced Seiko movements.


I wonder why they didn't use the NH35 the same as in the Sharkey?


----------



## jbossolo (Jun 27, 2015)

Mrwozza70 said:


> It really is nice... I've had other 6105 homage e.g. Typhoon and PRS-68 from micro's and this has the size and proportions spot on compared with both of those mentioned I felt were either too large (PRS-68) or out of proportion (aspects of Typhoon). Of course this is something different being bronze bezel etc but if Seiko had made a bronze 6105 I don't think this would be far off what it would have been like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Would you kindly share the contact? I'm interested in this one!
Thanks in advance.

Jose


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3698074


----------



## jbossolo (Jun 27, 2015)

Thought he had more for sale.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Contact him straight I will send you pm.

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

sinner777 said:


> Contact him straight I will send you pm.
> 
> sent from my LV using Gucci


I do not have this anymore


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Watch is great. Really great.










sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

So standard Sharky is a great watch... that's a beauty right there ^^

And the bronze I picked up is something really different... unique   









BUT as I said before I wish it had a Seiko heart in it rather than the clone ETA and I wasn't sure about the dial, rehaut, hands... so I decided SS Sharky is going to get its own makeover to something less 6105 style... so here it is naked and empty!









That just left me with the Seiko heart and 6105 soul of the Sharky to transplant to the bronze case...










Now of course I had to strip the whole watch, brush back the rehaut to bare (brass👌) metal, swap and shorten stem and reunite with bronze crown, press the crystal back in, and secure the movement hand and dial from old Sharky 😳










Hope you like the results?


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> So standard Sharky is a great watch... that's a beauty right there ^^
> 
> And the bronze I picked up is something really different... unique
> 
> ...


That my friend is some slick work!! Very nice!
As I stated here and elsewhere I'm not too fond of the Applied Shark so I'm looking to swap it out with something from Dagaz or Harold (YOBOKIES) to drop in there. In addition I agree with MrWozza the st2130 seems odd in the 6105 type case. May have to find a new movement for it as well. 
You didn't happen to measure the dial diameter while you had it out did you ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

PAM-SNOB said:


> You didn't happen to measure the dial diameter while you had it out did you ??


I didn't but as the ST movement had quite a substantial movement ring and the Seiko dropped in snug I would say the dial was 28.5 or 29mm so standard(ish) size.

P.s.Thanks for the kind words...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Congrats on the successfull surgery, looks 10x better!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

I still don't understand why they didn't use the Seiko NH35 movement in the bronze model, the same as the Sharkey.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> I still don't understand why they didn't use the Seiko NH35 movement in the bronze model, the same as the Sharkey.


I'm gonna venture to say it was a supply issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


> So standard Sharky is a great watch... that's a beauty right there ^^
> 
> And the bronze I picked up is something really different... unique
> 
> ...


That really looks awesome, Wozza !!!

I reckon that you now have the one and only Bronze Sharkey Apocalypse in the world !!!

Congratulations, and enjoy that baby !

Regards,


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Cheers Phlabrooy... For now I guess that's probably true 😁


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Just had the crown and stem of my SS Sharkey fall out in my hand as I was trying to set time!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

The purchase of such watches is somewhat risky .....
But you'll need to contact your dealer...I think he can help.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Just had the crown and stem of my SS Sharkey fall out in my hand as I was trying to set time!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 happened to jtaka1 also, but he said he pulled hard on the crown while setting the time.


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

studiompd said:


> happened to jtaka1 also, but he said he pulled hard on the crown while setting the time.


There definitely seems to be a flaw in the NH35 movement in these watches for it to have happened at least 3 times that we know about.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> There definitely seems to be a flaw in the NH35 movement in these watches for it to have happened at least 3 times that we know about.


Is it a flaw in the movement or the stem design?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm leaning towards the stem. MrWoz thinks maybe it's a tad bit too long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Acurry said:


> Is it a flaw in the movement or the stem design?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you buy these NH35 movements, do they come complete with stem?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

PAM-SNOB said:


> I'm leaning towards the stem. MrWoz thinks maybe it's a tad bit too long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am very careful with pulling out the crown, the problem is, it's not easy to do that, because it's quite stiff to get it past the first click, the date setting.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

My issue is that when I'm backing the crown off the tube, before it fully clears the tube it(stem) engages the hands and starts spinning them counter clockwise until the crown finally clears the tube at which point the entire stem & crown assembly fall out of the tube and into my hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> When you buy these NH35 movements, do they come complete with stem?


Considering that the movement can be placed into many different kinds of cases, the stem and crown would have to be designed around the movement and case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

PAM-SNOB said:


> My issue is that when I'm backing the crown off the tube, before it fully clears the tube it(stem) engages the hands and starts spinning them counter clockwise until the crown finally clears the tube at which point the entire stem & crown assembly fall out of the tube and into my hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess only a watchmaker can rectify the problem.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Acurry said:


> Considering that the movement can be placed into many different kinds of cases, the stem and crown would have to be designed around the movement and case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes sense.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

PAM-SNOB said:


> My issue is that when I'm backing the crown off the tube, before it fully clears the tube it(stem) engages the hands and starts spinning them counter clockwise until the crown finally clears the tube at which point the entire stem & crown assembly fall out of the tube and into my hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks. Maybe u can try see if something is messed up with the stem/crown release tab.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

PAM-SNOB said:


> My issue is that when I'm backing the crown off the tube, before it fully clears the tube it(stem) engages the hands and starts spinning them counter clockwise until the crown finally clears the tube at which point the entire stem & crown assembly fall out of the tube and into my hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So guys I offered this possible explanation to the issue above... I'll leave it here but I am not a qualified watchmaker just a hobbyist  however I had the same issue and resolved it by carefully trimming the stem a little.

Hope this helps explains...

========

The problem sounds like the stem is cut too long. What happens is that when the crown is screwed down/in the stem is pushed on a spring back into the crown - it's a spring loaded stem which is a good thing and should stop damage to the movement if fitted correctly. The problem is if it is slightly too long it actually gets stuck in the compressed state - effectively creating a shorter stem. So then when you unscrew the crown it pulls the stem out first to the date adjust position 1 and then the hand/time adjustment position 2 [before it clears the threaded crown tube...]

The fix is to shorten the stem ever so slightly until the spring stem no longer gets stuck in the short/compressed state.

If it isn't remedied then not only do you see date and time adjusted as you unscrew the crown but you are effectively forcing the stem out of the movement without releasing it properly which can of course cause permanent damage to the stem or keyless works. Fixable [by a watchmaker] but more expensive and probably not economical to fix - [perhaps] cheaper to replace unless you can do it yourself..

========



dfl3506 said:


> When you buy these NH35 movements, do they come complete with stem?


Yes they do it is an uncut stem that needs to be trimmed to the correct length before fitting to the crown and testing with the movement in the case. So a lot of variables and something that a watchmaker is best undertaking unless you are confident and have the correct tools.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Have any more members found the sbbn015 homage for sale? I tried a search on spreenow but it just says no results were found


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

ttsugar has them, or will have them soon


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

tinpusher said:


> Have any more members found the sbbn015 homage for sale? I tried a search on spreenow but it just says no results were found


I found them easy enough on the Taobao site and Spreenow https://world.taobao.com/search/search.htm?_ksTS=1479034041458_349&spm=a21bp.7806943.20151106.1&_input_charset=utf-8&navigator=all&json=on&q=sbbn015&callback=__jsonp_cb&cna=E3GrEFkEtSgCAXdMZuRG%20dWM&abtest=_AB-LR517-LR854-LR895-PR517-PR854-PR895

[url]http://www.spreenow.com/taobao-agent/taobao/541284035478?option=com_jumi&fileid=27&shop=taobao&i=541284035478
[/URL]


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Now that the SS version has made it to ebay, can we expect the bronze version to show up in the foreseeable future at a reasonable price?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

RFCII said:


> Now that the SS version has made it to ebay, can we expect the bronze version to show up in the foreseeable future at a reasonable price?


Unfortunately that is not the case. Bronze is not a new product. There are reasons that you do not see it often.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Double post


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

frenco said:


> ttsugar has them, or will have them soon


I suggest people buy from Taobao when on budget, cheaper than my asking price.

As for me, I can match the price but also have to match their svcs which I will not do.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Always as a buyer you have choice.. you can go the Taobao route, maybe get the best prices, and well... you know what kind of customer service you can expect... OR you buy through "Trusted" dealers like TTsugar and you will have peace of mind. Either is good but you can't have your cake and eat it ;-)


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

I am happy I ordered three watches from ttsugar because I value his service, and service has a cost.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

ttsugar said:


> Unfortunately that is not the case. Bronze is not a new product. There are reasons that you do not see it often.


OK, let's get some facts out there. What are the reasons?


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Am I the only one being put off by these resellers speaking non sense and telling us what to do and what not?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Watchomatic said:


> Am I the only one being put off by these resellers speaking non sense and telling us what to do and what not?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Pls do put me in your ignore list as I will put you in mine.

I do not advertise any of these on WUS anymore because there are people like you do not wants nothing but a cheap price. That is actually fine with me but don't expect me to stand behind things I sell for 0 cost.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

RFCII said:


> OK, let's get some facts out there. What are the reasons?


Simple, it was actually out 6 months ago, 150 made and around 1/3 has a major quality issue. Maker ignore it and put them out anyway. To make thing worse, the issue is beyond repair so there are only about 100 good one around.

If anyone have question about these watches, PM me and I will be more than glad to answer or give you direction on how and where to get them from Taobao. I will not answer any more question or make statement here as it is a complete waste of my time.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the insight. Are you able to comment on their tuna homage? Is there any reports on the crown coming out as some buyer has experienced for the 6105?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

ttsugar said:


> Pls do put me in your ignore list as I will put you in mine.
> 
> I do not advertise any of these on WUS anymore because there are people like you do not wants nothing but a cheap price. That is actually fine with me but don't expect me to stand behind things I sell for 0 cost.


To be fair, I believe when you first advertised here you were asking nearly double of what they sold for on Taobao.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> To be fair, I believe when you first advertised here you were asking nearly double of what they sold for on Taobao.


Worse than that. He charged upfront for the cost of two pieces plus return shipping, all in the name of "warranty." Then he tried to fix the market by telling his source not to sell to foreign buyers. Luckily there is more than one source.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Myman said:


> View attachment 9930426


Where did you get that mesh?! That's exactly what I'm looking for!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

I am sorry, I have purchased from different sources on Ebay and I can't remember.
My rule is to go with interchangeable H links and 316 stainless.
I also pay attention to the guage or thickness - the thicker the better.
Some of the cheaper mesh can feel like plastic metal - yuck.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

ttsugar said:


> Simple, it was actually out 6 months ago, 150 made and around 1/3 has a major quality issue. Maker ignore it and put them out anyway. To make thing worse, the issue is beyond repair so there are only about 100 good one around.
> 
> If anyone have question about these watches, PM me and I will be more than glad to answer or give you direction on how and where to get them from Taobao. I will not answer any more question or make statement here as it is a complete waste of my time.


Sounds like the problem was the selection of the machinist. From a materials and machining standpoint, there should be little, if any, difference in price. Up or down, the price for a little chunk of bronze or stainless steel should be negligible. There should be no difference in machining costs. Bronze is softer than SS. Further, bronze allows for a rougher finish as opposed to polished SS. Answer -- find another machinist.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

RFCII said:


> From a materials and machining standpoint, there should be little, if any, difference in price. Up or down, the price for a little chunk of bronze or stainless steel should be negligible. There should be no difference in machining costs.


Do you know for sure that SS and Bronze were made in the same factory? Just wondering... because I joined this train a long way down the track! I may have missed this information.

In any case things can go wrong in manufacturing any run and if the QC process is not good or disregarded (as has been suggested) then that's just the facts... therefore it seems the bronze watches in question have gone into distribution with some quality control issues. So from an already limited run of production even less have been of a quality that are resalable - at least that's what I took from the explanation.

There isn't a 'brand' representative to speak to here but I'm sure if there is sufficient expression of demand somebody may pick up the gauntlet and go make something happen to meet demand. But who knows...


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Hard-boiled Bronzarky...


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Hard-boiled Bronzarky...


....soon my friend, soon....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Sharky looking slick on some 70s inspired rubber. ❤ 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> Sharky looking slick on some 70s inspired rubber. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really diggin the strap, where'd you get it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

PAM-SNOB said:


> I'm really diggin the strap, where'd you get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is a Bonetto Cinturini 295.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

PAM-SNOB said:


> ....soon my friend, soon....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait...


synaptyx said:


> Sharky looking slick on some 70s inspired rubber. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats brother... great choice of band ?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Black'n'bronze just can't be wrongz... Am I right!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Black'n'bronze just can't be wrongz... Am I right!


 First time I've seen a black bracelet work on a non-black case, nice!


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Dammit you beat me too it! ^^^
Well played. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Cheers guys... Black shark dial... black sharks mesh... dirty bronze sandwich. Made sense to me


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

The the patina is coming along nicely 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone know if the crystal is a 6105/6309 type or an SKX type ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

So has anyone had this watch in the water yet??

Pressure tested, diving, swimming, shower, anything???


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I want to know this too, can I take it into showers and maybe a swim.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

craiger said:


> So has anyone had this watch in the water yet??
> 
> Pressure tested, diving, swimming, shower, anything???


I've had it in the pool a handful of times and a Florida downpour. No signs of leaking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorted out my crown issue and all is well and I'm lovin it! The rubber strap is pretty comfortable but man does it collect lint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Sorted out my crown issue and all is well and I'm lovin it! The rubber strap is pretty comfortable but man does it collect lint.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What crown issue was that? Did the crown pull out as has happened to a couple of others?


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Yep ,fell out right in my hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Yep ,fell out right in my hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, how was the problem fixed so it doesn't happen again?


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Shaved a little off the stem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Any questions about custom dials fitting are answered here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-diver-watch-mod-black-pvd-turtle-style-200m-automatic-nh35a-ar-sapphire-%24300-shipped-3775554.html

(Along with how to drop $300 for something that somebody who is mechanically inclined could do for $200).


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

The post man ringeth ...
and then there were two....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Sorted out my crown issue and all is well and I'm lovin it! The rubber strap is pretty comfortable but man does it collect lint.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you got it sorted?


PAM-SNOB said:


> The post man ringeth ...
> and then there were two....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice isn't it


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

It certainly is Woz! 
Now I'm ready to try some patina experiments!...

...oh and get a replacement for this wretched strap... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

RFCII said:


> Sounds like the problem was the selection of the machinist. From a materials and machining standpoint, there should be little, if any, difference in price. Up or down, the price for a little chunk of bronze or stainless steel should be negligible. There should be no difference in machining costs. Bronze is softer than SS. Further, bronze allows for a rougher finish as opposed to polished SS. Answer -- find another machinist.


The above thinking is completely wrong.

Bronze is not SS and softer. A bronze case can not be made with same process as SS watch, production cost and time is much higher. That is why bronze watch cost more.

I was giving a tour around a watch manufacturing factory and explained. Material might not be much different but the works are much harder and more man hour.

A rough SS case was stamped out of metal sheet, probably 1 second per case and than CNC to final shape. Bronze can not be stamped out, it needs to be cut and saw out of the bronze sheet. Just this alone takes a lot longer.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Does anyone know if the genuine Seiko 6105-8110 crystal fit on Sharkey? I don't like blue AR treatment


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Beetho said:


> Does anyone know if the genuine Seiko 6105-8110 crystal fit on Sharkey? I don't like blue AR treatment


Should do... but wouldn't that be quite a hard to find original part for this modest homage?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

couldn't resist picking up this heavy bronze shark


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

I believe the crystal type is the SKX version, meaning no retaining ring, just press in and gasket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey Woz, do you find the Bronze Sharkey's bezel hard to rotate?
Mine is a BEAR!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

It's not loose that's for sure... hard to explain but there is more than average resistance but no trouble turning it.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

PAM-SNOB said:


> I believe the crystal type is the SKX version, meaning no retaining ring, just press in and gasket.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a press fit with gasket like all modern Seiko but I thought size wise I had read somebody saying they would drop in a gen 6309 crystal somewhere.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Should do... but wouldn't that be quite a hard to find original part for this modest homage?


Thanks for your quick answer.
I was thinking just to a cheap replacement crystal.
It's true that Sharkey is only an homage, but imho it's better than Smiths, Athaya and Dagaz, not in quality, of course, but in design.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Should do... but wouldn't that be quite a hard to find original part for this modest homage?


Sharkey is the homage that is closer to the original, I bilieve


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Beetho said:


> Thanks for your quick answer.
> I was thinking just to a cheap replacement crystal.
> It's true that Sharkey is only an homage, but imho it's better than Smiths, Athaya and Dagaz, not in quality, of course, but in design.


Ah... that's different I thought you meant Seiko original crystal! The Sharkey crystal it co.es.witj is really rather nice quality and right for this homage. I agree Smiths homage and Dagaz are not true to original in size and proportions but still very nice modern homage. I've owned both in the past.

Now I've had the Sharkey stripped right down and inspected all the fit and finish and gaskets the only reason I couldn't yet be 100% confident of decent WR that would allow swimming, shower etc are the crown seals. I'm going to leave mine submerged for a day or two in a bucket of water and see how it goes ;-)

If it survives that then it probably meets my needs.


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

Got to say I'm really enjoying mine accuracy has been great and it's become my daily wear it's just a comfortable case shape. I think there would be a lot of interest in another bronze run.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been following this tread with great interest. Even more so since I now have one on order. 

There seems to be only two issues, albeit rectifiable; the crown stem and crown seals. 

Throughout the thread, two solutions were found; shave the crown stem and install new crown seals. 

Can someone who's done this post the process they used? Especially for the crown stem. 

Thanks to whomever posted how to remove the stem....but I'm unclear how it was shaved...and by how much. 

I'm pretty excited to receive this watch. 

Thanks!!


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Ah... that's different I thought you meant Seiko original crystal! The Sharkey crystal it co.es.witj is really rather nice quality and right for this homage. I agree Smiths homage and Dagaz are not true to original in size and proportions but still very nice modern homage. I've owned both in the past.
> 
> Now I've had the Sharkey stripped right down and inspected all the fit and finish and gaskets the only reason I couldn't yet be 100% confident of decent WR that would allow swimming, shower etc are the crown seals. I'm going to leave mine submerged for a day or two in a bucket of water and see how it goes ;-)
> 
> If it survives that then it probably meets my needs.


Keep us updated Woz I'd love to know how it fares. I'll admit that I've showered with it a few times already with no issues. 
I'm more impressed with this piece more daily. I too own a Dagaz T-2 but I find myself keeping this one on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Got the opportunity to put this together earlier...


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Give us some details Woz . What's the mixture?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

BSHT dial project custom dial (baked), SKX H/M hands (baked), 6309-7040 skeleton seconds, new NH movement.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> BSHT dial project custom dial (baked), SKX H/M hands (baked), 6309-7040 skeleton seconds, new NH movement.


I really like the dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Got the opportunity to put this together earlier...


Awe, beat me to it! I think you're the first to put A bsh dial in a seiko case. I Was planning onputting a bsh dial in a blacked out skx case. Well done!


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

This watch is definitely on my radar. May have to pick one up - once I've seen how the Christmas spending has worked out.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Some patina applied ... Ok results but will probably redo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Some patina applied ... Ok results but will probably redo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't get the whole bronze thing. Makes me think of a corroded battery terminal.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

What I see above is not patina, is plain and simple corrosion and oxydation, my bronze makara has a nice patina with no corrosion nor oxydation and looks pretty good, I used it in the ocean and never had any greenish corrosion, so I gather not all materials are the same I guess...


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

frenco said:


> What I see above is not patina, is plain and simple corrosion and oxidation....
> 
> Whatever it is, it ain't pretty.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

frenco said:


> What I see above is not patina, is plain and simple corrosion and oxydation, my bronze makara has a nice patina with no corrosion nor oxydation and looks pretty good, I used it in the ocean and never had any greenish corrosion, so I gather not all materials are the same I guess...


People are using strong acids and bases to get "patina" like this, they may not realize but they are eating away at the bronze and finish of the case. It is not good for the watch or your shin using materials like this.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

It cost me $200 guys , so it's a inexpensive fun experiment for me...y'all are acting like its a Panerai I defaced. To each his own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

good for you!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

I think it looks gnarly... like it got dragged out of a post apocalyptic watch box ✌😂👍


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

PAM-SNOB said:


> It cost me $200 guys , so it's a inexpensive fun experiment for me...y'all are acting like its a Panerai I defaced. To each his own.
> 
> The watch is yours to do with as you will, but it's the result I was commenting on.


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Ah... that's different I thought you meant Seiko original crystal! The Sharkey crystal it co.es.witj is really rather nice quality and right for this homage. I agree Smiths homage and Dagaz are not true to original in size and proportions but still very nice modern homage. I've owned both in the past.
> 
> Now I've had the Sharkey stripped right down and inspected all the fit and finish and gaskets the only reason I couldn't yet be 100% confident of decent WR that would allow swimming, shower etc are the crown seals. I'm going to leave mine submerged for a day or two in a bucket of water and see how it goes ;-)
> 
> If it survives that then it probably meets my needs.


Did Sharkey sink or swim in the bucket test?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

jjohn73 said:


> Did Sharkey sink or swim in the bucket test?


Swim


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Swim


Great news

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Have mine for a couple of months now and didn't have issues with crown or seal. I wear it 4 days a week and have taken showers and been swimming with it. Only issue I have is time keeping, mine is about 15-20 sec slow a day but will sort this out by getting it regulated.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Anybody know if the blue AR coating is on the outside or inside ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Anybody know if the blue AR coating is on the outside or inside ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Inside.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Pakz said:


> Inside.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thank you for that. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Some patina applied ... Ok results but will probably redo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a bit too much like snot to me. ;-)
But if you like it, and enjoy it, all the more power to you.

I think I decided some while ago that I don't really "get" the whole "bronze & patina" thing, but if it hits the spot for others, then great. This is a broad (and I hope, tolerant) church...


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Beetho said:


> Does anyone know if the genuine Seiko 6105-8110 crystal fit on Sharkey? I don't like blue AR treatment


One idea is to remove the crystal then take off the AR. Several ways of doing that. My watchmaker has done it for me a time or two. I think he uses a Cape Cod Cloth and rubs hard.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

BB-SF said:


> One idea is to remove the crystal then take off the AR. Several ways of doing that. My watchmaker has done it for me a time or two. I think he uses a Cape Cod Cloth and rubs hard.


Thanks, but I just bought it and it fit regular


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Beetho said:


> Thanks, but I just bought it and it fit regular


Can you elaborate? Are you referring to a crystal you bought and fitted or just the watch itself ??? If you bought a replacement crystal can you disclose what type of crystal ? 
TIA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Beetho said:


> Thanks, but I just bought it and it fit regular


I doubt you bought a genuine Seiko 6105-8110 crystal, but an aftermarket replacement.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Rainbow Shark with second rainbow forming b-)


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

DaveD said:


> Rainbow Shark with second rainbow forming b-)
> 
> View attachment 10220938


Very nice shot.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Crystaltimes 6105 HD without AR



PAM-SNOB said:


> Can you elaborate? Are you referring to a crystal you bought and fitted or just the watch itself ??? If you bought a replacement crystal can you disclose what type of crystal ?
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Beetho said:


> Crystaltimes 6105 HD without AR


So your saying the 6105 crystal fits the Sharkey ? I was under the impression that it took an SKX type (press fit with no gasket)??
That's good to know I'd like to fit a bubble domed one to it but I wasn't sure which style to purchase .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

I had read from the 1st post to last of this thread.
Here's mine in a camo NATO strap.








So far took it scuba diving twice in about 100 and 75 meters.
Spear fishing in 60 feet.
Open ocean swimming twice.
A friend took it freediving wearing a monofin in 80 feet.

Hope this helps those asking questions about the WR capability of this watch.

I never had it pressure tested and just put in a 300 gallons aquarium for 2 days after I bought it.
Yes, same reason as taking a $15 Casio MRW200H diving.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/50cesn
Oh!, got it in Taobao easy since I'm based here in China. Well I'm an expat.

-Roland


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Roland, where do you do the 100m dives? china or hawaii?

btw, 25 years ago I too had the casio amw320 (still have it) and took below 80m, despite the wr spec, no problem whatsoever!



jrtoyman said:


> So far took it scuba diving twice in about 100 and 75 meters.
> 
> Yes, same reason as taking a $15 Casio MRW200H diving.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

frenco said:


> Roland, where do you do the 100m dives? china or hawaii?
> 
> btw, 25 years ago I too had the casio amw320 (still have it) and took below 80m, despite the wr spec, no problem whatsoever!


Hi frenco. 
It was in the Philippines near the Mindanao trench. I have a back up SBDX011 at that time.
Not sure if the sharkey will withstand the pressure but it did so.

In Hawaii mostly at Oahu and Maui going with my girlfriend at that time studying tiger sharks.
Had not gone below 40 meters.

Over here in China, had not tried diving yet due to how the water looks like from above.
I'm used to seeing clear Blue or Green water if you get my meaning. Haha!

Yes, those Casio's are tough and solid.

-Roland


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Roland.
Seen from above, China looks like Florida, plenty of lakes, but I have no idea if that means karst/aquifer thus a zillion caves, or not.
Anyways I abandoned cave diving long ago so pure curiosity.


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

frenco said:


> Thanks Roland.
> Seen from above, China looks like Florida, plenty of lakes, but I have no idea if that means karst/aquifer thus a zillion caves, or not.
> Anyways I abandoned cave diving long ago so pure curiosity.


I bet that's in Peacock Springs park.Awesome!
I had never tried cave diving since I get claustrophobic easily.
They have what they also called Five Great Lakes here.
Did swimming only once in Poyang Lake ( Jiangxi province) on a dare.
I survived though and later they told me it's China's equivalent to the Bermuda Triangle where unexplained events happened there.
Oh! Great! Well that had made me decide not to try out any lakes or rivers even over here.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, I dove Peacock spring but also others like the nest, die polder, little river, ginnie etcetera, all in all very nice warm water caves with great viz.


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Beetho said:


> Crystaltimes 6105 HD without AR


Have you gotten it installed yet? If so, or when you do, please let us know how it goes and share a picture. Thanks!


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

BB-SF said:


> Have you gotten it installed yet? If so, or when you do, please let us know how it goes and share a picture. Thanks!


6105 HD Crystal of Crystaltimes fit perfectly. It's awesome!

hostare immagini
upload immagini gratis


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Beetho said:


> 6105 HD Crystal of Crystaltimes fit perfectly. It's awesome!
> 
> hostare immagini
> upload immagini gratis


Can u post a link to which one that is please. By HD, did u mean big bubble or high do,e?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Beetho said:


> 6105 HD Crystal of Crystaltimes fit perfectly. It's awesome!


Looks fanstatic. And Alex from CrystalTimes is a really good guy, I highly recommend him and his products!


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Has the stem issue on these been resolved - or is it still hit and miss if you buy one off of taobao with the stem?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

maverick13z said:


> Has the stem issue on these been resolved - or is it still hit and miss if you buy one off of taobao with the stem?


Never heard of any more problems with the stem. I was one of the early buyers and mine hasn't had that problem. There hasn't been any recent reports so I would say you could buy with confidence.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

jtaka1 said:


> Can u post a link to which one that is please. By HD, did u mean big bubble or high do,e?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/vintage-divers/ct014/

Mine is without AR


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Beetho said:


> https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/vintage-divers/ct014/
> 
> Mine is without AR


Thanks. Looks great. I'm gonna order me one. 
Did u have to remove the bezel?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

dfl3506 said:


> Never heard of any more problems with the stem. I was one of the early buyers and mine hasn't had that problem. There hasn't been any recent reports so I would say you could buy with confidence.


Thanks

I plan to order one


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

jtaka1 said:


> Thanks. Looks great. I'm gonna order me one.
> Did u have to remove the bezel?
> 
> I have removed caseback, crown, movement, bezel and finally the crystal.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Beetho said:


> jtaka1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Looks great. I'm gonna order me one.
> ...


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

The stem on my watch is a bit rough but if you treat it carefully it should be fine for the price you can't really knock it.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

My stem has been fine. .....so far.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

Crystaltimes flat sapphire with frosted edge, for 6309...


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Mine Just arrived from direct from Taobao. Only about $115. Suprised by the fast shipping. Only took a week to reach me in Singapore. With a freebie blue bezel insert too. Nice faux leather box too.


----------



## guitarboyled (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi guys,

Q1 - Is the bezel insert ring metal or ceramic?
Q2 - Have the issues with the stem/crown been corrected?
Q3 - The price on spreenow as gone up?
Q4 - Months later is everyone still happy with the watch?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

guitarboyled said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Q1 - Is the bezel insert ring metal or ceramic?
> Q2 - Have the issues with the stem/crown been corrected?
> ...


Metal

Never had an issue

No

Yes


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Beetho said:


> https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/vintage-divers/ct014/
> 
> Mine is without AR


Your Mod , looks really well !

One question , I want to replace the Crystal as well .
How to remove the bezel ? 
It follows the technique like for example removing the SkX bezel ...
Or maybe like for the older 6309 , 6105 ...

The bezel is sitting very thight (perfect) and I want to avoid any damage by wrong technique ..

Would be great to get some info .
Thx in advance


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

guitarboyled said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Q1 - Is the bezel insert ring metal or ceramic?
> Q2 - Have the issues with the stem/crown been corrected?
> ...


Aluminium
No issues
50 Yuan since October 2016

Absolutely


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

guitarboyled said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Q1 - Is the bezel insert ring metal or ceramic?
> Q2 - Have the issues with the stem/crown been corrected?
> ...


Q1 it's metal
Q2 don't know, but didn't have any problem with mine (yet)
Q3 no clue...
Q4 can't talk for every other owner, but yeah I'm still very satisfied...

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## guitarboyled (Dec 24, 2010)

How are people getting these watches for US $109?

The best price I get is :

¥ 750 for the watch
¥ 15 for shipping between San Martin (Taobao) to Spreenow
¥ 76.50 for Spreenow service fee (10%)

¥841.50 Yuan Total 

In addition I will have to pay shipping from Spreenow to my place 

I'm guessing the grand total will be around US $140


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

guitarboyled said:


> How are people getting these watches for US $109?
> 
> The best price I get is :
> 
> ...


I agree with your post. It depends on exchange rate, but I got mine between $130-140 to my house.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Acurry said:


> I agree with your post. It depends on exchange rate, but I got mine between $130-140 to my house.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same here

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

DocTone said:


> Your Mod , looks really well !
> 
> One question , I want to replace the Crystal as well .
> How to remove the bezel ?
> ...


Hi,
I removed it like removing a Submariner bezel, simply with a little knife


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I couldn't manage to remove the bezel also. I took a chance and removed just the bezel insert (carefully) and the crystal clears the bezel. Maybe you don't even need to take out the insert.



DocTone said:


> Your Mod , looks really well !
> 
> One question , I want to replace the Crystal as well .
> How to remove the bezel ?
> ...


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

jtaka1 said:


> I couldn't manage to remove the bezel also. I took a chance and removed just the bezel insert (carefully) and the crystal clears the bezel. Maybe you don't even need to take out the insert.


To remove the glass ..the bezel has to remove. Not needed to demount the insert .

Its nearly impossible to penatrate this gap between bezel and case with a thin knife.

Great accuracy ..(sign for quality ) ..mess for modding

Thx for feedback


----------



## mfg (Jun 7, 2015)

*Received my Seiko poor quality replica (homage) with a damaged dial.
Time for a DAGAZ dial and hands replacement *


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

mfg said:


> *Received my Seiko poor quality replica (homage) with a damaged dial.
> Time for a DAGAZ dial and hands replacement *
> 
> View attachment 10717546
> View attachment 10717586


Someone called MFG-wholesales on FB sent me a msg with this photo, claimed he bought the watch from ttsugar. Then I found this latest post by MFG here on WUS.

Apparently the MFG-wholesales on FB did not know I am ttsugar on WUS. What is he trying to accomplish? Is the MGF-Wholesales on FB the same person as MFG with 1 post on WUS?





Seems this MFG on WUS bought a 6105 homage with a damaged dial, MGF-wholesales on FB said to me it was purchased from ttsugar.

Funny thing is there is also a MFG-Wholesales on eBay selling these 6105 homage.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

mfg said:


> *Received my Seiko poor quality replica (homage) with a damaged dial.
> Time for a DAGAZ dial and hands replacement *
> 
> View attachment 10717546
> View attachment 10717586


For your second photo, it looks amazing ! 
Good idea !


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

mfg said:


> *Received my Seiko poor quality replica (homage) with a damaged dial.
> Time for a DAGAZ dial and hands replacement *
> 
> View attachment 10717546
> View attachment 10717586


Looks like you replaced the case and bezel too because the 2nd watch is a Dagaz Typhoon.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

ttsugar said:


> Someone called MFG-wholesales on FB sent me a msg with this photo, claimed he bought the watch from ttsugar. Then I found this latest post by MFG here on WUS.
> 
> Apparently the MFG-wholesales on FB did not know I am ttsugar on WUS. What is he trying to accomplish? Is the MGF-Wholesales on FB the same person as MFG with 1 post on WUS?
> 
> ...


Something smells fishy my friend... I think this post by MFG may be a lure to scam somebody? I may be wrong...


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Just got mine off a Chinese seller on eBay after 27 days. Really happy with it. It's not perfect, but still pretty good.

Does anyone know if a Seiko caseback will fit? I see someone put one on the Sharkey Tuna homage in the other thread.


----------



## guitarboyled (Dec 24, 2010)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Just got mine off a Chinese seller on eBay after 27 days. Really happy with it. It's not perfect, but still pretty good.


What's not perfect about it?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

guitarboyled said:


> What's not perfect about it?


Bezel is slightly off. Everything else is great, and I can probably fix the bezel myself.

To answer my earlier question, I swapped over the transparent case back from my SNZH53 and it fit fine as far as I can tell, so Seiko casebacks will work on these. :-!


----------



## guitarboyled (Dec 24, 2010)

I purchased mine January 22nd and it's yet to be shipped to the buying agent...


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Mine just arrived! I posted a short review here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-...tribute-mini-review-4083442.html#post39101242


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

This one must of been covered many times, but it is a really nice watch. Quality is top notch and at $350.00 it is a great deal. 
Athaya Lamafa diver. I have own it for a few years now and it has been great.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Jeffie007 said:


> This one must of been covered many times, but it is a really nice watch. Quality is top notch and at $350.00 it is a great deal.
> Athaya Lamafa diver. I have own it for a few years now and it has been great.
> View attachment 11050370


I thought it was great until I got the sharkey. Now athaya seems overpriced.

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## elliottest (Dec 22, 2009)

Sharkey crystal views. Been loving mine overall. Its sort of sneaking in as a regular wearer and favourate...The NH35 movement has been great, + 1 or 2 secs / day..impressive. No problems with crown ( but have been carefull ) screws down well, , Real solid / tight click on crown, nice quality case. Lume is ok. It just wears sooo well ( even on stock strap ). Ordered up from China - Spreenow , no issues. If you want to change strap, be carefull they are tube bars, ( ideal if had drilled lugs to remove) and thats my only issue so far....it doesn't. The raised crystal ..nice ..i like the distortion. Pics could be better...?from me.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

I change watch faces like other people change straps I think.... 6105 soxa?









Makes me want to buy a second one just for the cool case shape for modding


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I finally got mine!


----------



## chrrrstph (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## axnjackson (Mar 12, 2014)

Will a Seikoholic hardlex crystal for the 6105 fit on the Sharkey Apocalypse? I think the near flat sapphire is a bit boring on mine. I like how the Hardlex on the 6105 makes it look like there are 3 sets of indices at certain angles. 
Just picked up my 2nd as the crown issue did the first one in. Super careful with this one.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

axnjackson said:


> Will a Seikoholic hardlex crystal for the 6105 fit on the Sharkey Apocalypse? *I think the near flat sapphire is a bit boring on mine. I like how the Hardlex on the 6105 makes it look like there are 3 sets of indices at certain angles. *
> Just picked up my 2nd as the crown issue did the first one in. Super careful with this one.


If you change it changes are that you will lose that characteristic.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

Japan NH35 Tuna Diver Automatic wristwatch Marine Master Man Turtle Shark 6105 | eBay


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Since I have new dial and hands coming thought I would have some fun with the original dial. I really disliked the shiny chrome shark logo and tried to remove it with no luck. I ended up painting the dial and gave it a matte finish. I lost the minute track and script at the bottom of the dial but I'm ok with that. To the eye it looks great, under a loop it still looks pretty good and overall I'm happy with the mod.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Pulled the trigger last week. Better late to the game than a no show, I guess.
Looks like it ships via DHL on the 5th of June. Have to wait out a Dragon Boat holiday or some such from a fleabay seller.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

I finally got around to installing new dial and hands


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome mod!

Where did you get the hands and dial?

Excellent work!



Slim724 said:


> I finally got around to installing new dial and hands


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

paradiver said:


> Awesome mod!
> 
> Where did you get the hands and dial?
> 
> Excellent work!


Thank you! I bought the dial and hands from Yobokies


----------



## Leletag (Oct 16, 2012)

hi guys,
does anyone try to put a curved end bracelet on this homage ?
thanks !


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Leletag said:


> hi guys,
> does anyone try to put a curved end bracelet on this homage ?
> thanks !


Not curved end links...but I put a Seiko Perpetual Calendar Mile marker bracelet on mine with near zero fitting issues and it looks decent to me.

Wears very well.

Curved end links are going to show a crescent shaped gap...not a pretty sight. They would need to be filed, ground or machined to fit the Sharkey case lug opening to look right and a back up or second chance set might be handy.

NATO, waffle, tire track, Z or flat rubber should all work well, plus some straight bar bracelets or other choices of 20mm straps. Good luck.


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Price/quality is outstanding! Love the shark logo (if you are a diver you'll understand. In short: Love it!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Question for those who have removed the dial, is its finish glossy or it's the illusion of the sapphire crystal?


----------



## Moscha192 (Feb 3, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> Question for those who have removed the dial, is its finish glossy or it's the illusion of the sapphire crystal?


Haven't removed the dial, but in reality you can see, that the effect is from the sapphire crystal.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

cuthbert said:


> Question for those who have removed the dial, is its finish glossy or it's the illusion of the sapphire crystal?


illusion of the crystal.

The face is matte and not a true jet black either. More deep gray than black.

Closeup shot with Kree light illuminating the dial.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Steve0 said:


> illusion of the crystal.
> 
> The face is matte and not a true jet black either. More deep gray than black.
> 
> Closeup shot with Kree light illuminating the dial.


Thank you, it appears I have to source an hardlex crystal for a more faithful look.

And I don't like glossy dials in divers.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

cuthbert said:


> Thank you, it appears I have to source an hardlex crystal for a more faithful look.
> 
> And I don't like glossy dials in divers.


You're welcome! Looking at mine closely with that bright light and side angled, I see scuff marks at the 130 to 230 area halfway between the center and the indices. Most likely from the hands that assembled it. Pffft! oh well.

A guy on ebay earlier this year modded his up with Seiko hands and a 6105 aftermarket dial, then didn't like the results and sold it on the bay. He had to clip the dial retaining pins off and use those sticky dots and also found out the date window of the 6105 dial doesn't line up with the Sharkey date wheel numbers exactly. He tried pretty hard to get a near perfect Seiko 6105.

Made some decent money on the sale, though.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I like the shark on the dial.

And putting a Seiko dial would be too much for me to be honest...like making a real fake.


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

+18 seconds in 9 days of 24/7 wear. Very happy!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

That's very good timing. My first one was 15-20 sec slow a day, needed regulating.
Bought a second one from another WUS and that one is +5 which I find good to. Overal I have the impression the second one is of better quallity than my first.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

nordland_nl said:


> +18 seconds in 9 days of 24/7 wear. Very happy!
> View attachment 12510831
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get the tropic strap?


----------



## Leletag (Oct 16, 2012)

hi guys, anyone try to put one curved ends bracelet on it ?
thanks


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> Where did you get the tropic strap?


I believe the tropic strap its the original included in the package when bought new (I'm second).


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

nordland_nl said:


> I believe the tropic strap its the original included in the package when bought new (I'm second).


No, I think 1st owner added it.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Uncleseiko has a tropic coming out at the end of the month


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dpeete said:


> Uncleseiko has a tropic coming out at the end of the month


Late to the market. 20mm tropic rubber already available from watchgecko, janis trading, and nodus


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

taike said:


> Late to the market. 20mm tropic rubber already available from watchgecko, janis trading, and nodus


Uncle seiko's use the same design as the original , unlike the two buckle modernized version from WG. Plus, he is making 19mm which currently nobody is offering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

+28s, 16 days, 24/7 wear 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

I did a quick search through the thread, but didn't see much regarding pressure testing. Is this done when they are built? Anyone formally test one besides the occasional swim/dip/dive? I saw where one chap had his watchmaker add an o-ring to the crown. Do these come without a seal in that area?

Mahalo in advance.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

sgtlmj said:


> I did a quick search through the thread, but didn't see much regarding pressure testing. Is this done when they are built? Anyone formally test one besides the occasional swim/dip/dive? I saw where one chap had his watchmaker add an o-ring to the crown. Do these come without a seal in that area?
> 
> Mahalo in advance.


Don't believe everything you see here, some people just guessed their statements.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

ttsugar said:


> Don't believe everything you see here, some people just guessed their statements.


Thanks for the clarification. Are these also pressure tested when they are built? I'm really close to buying one, but I'm in the ocean all the time and I need a watch that can handle recreational diving depths.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

sgtlmj said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Are these also pressure tested when they are built? I'm really close to buying one, but I'm in the ocean all the time and I need a watch that can handle recreational diving depths.


No anwser to this question, sorry.

Update: just got a reply from maker, all tested when building.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Nice mod job! Did the Dagaz dial "drop in" pins and all or did you use the sticky dots to afix it?

I saw a Seiko 6105 dial and hands swapped onto a Sharkey, but the modder said the fit was just slightly off and he had to clip the pins, plus the date window was close but not dead on. 

Your finished mod looks great.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

Just ordered one from a US-based eBay seller for $185 shipped. I'll give it a go and report back. I've also got an Uncle Seiko 20mm waffle on the way, but he needs to hurry up and get his new Tropic strap out.

[Edited to add:] ...and now that I've spent money on this, Seiko will immediately come out with their 6105 re-issue. So, you're welcome.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

ttsugar said:


> What if I told you they were made from the same factory as the other micro brands around?


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Steve0 said:


> Nice mod job! Did the Dagaz dial "drop in" pins and all or did you use the sticky dots to afix it?
> 
> I saw a Seiko 6105 dial and hands swapped onto a Sharkey, but the modder said the fit was just slightly off and he had to clip the pins, plus the date window was close but not dead on.
> 
> Your finished mod looks great.


The one that was on ebay a couple of days ago? Looked good


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

miniman_78 said:


> The one that was on ebay a couple of days ago? Looked good


This one...it was on the bay more like more than a month ago. Close...but I pm'd him about it and he said he had issues with parts not being perfect fits. Dial and date window didn't line up exactly.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

It's a different one. Found the other back and the modder also had some isseus with it.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Steve0 said:


> Nice mod job! Did the Dagaz dial "drop in" pins and all or did you use the sticky dots to afix it?
> 
> I saw a Seiko 6105 dial and hands swapped onto a Sharkey, but the modder said the fit was just slightly off and he had to clip the pins, plus the date window was close but not dead on.
> 
> Your finished mod looks great.


Yea I modded mine... had to clip pins and getting the date window lined up close to perfectly took some work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

The shark on the dial doesn't bother me, but a better graphic would have been appreciated instead of the one that looks like it got chopped up by a boat propeller. It would feel a bit sacrilegious putting Seiko on it anywhere.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

miniman_78 said:


> It's a different one. Found the other back and the modder also had some isseus with it.


Might be the same guy. Both have the stem out and the time set near 10:10. Coincidental? Maybe, maybe not.

The shark, I think, is supposed to look like water/wave light shadows on it, hence the chopped up look. But yea, it could be better. I posted some pics on a new releases from the Sharkey folks thread that the Legend Watch rep, Sophy, sent me with completely different logos replacing the butchered shark.

Going with the Seiko 6105 dial makes me wonder why?, too. Is it to make a fake 6105? To fool others or oneself? It's not anything like making a Soxa. They pretty much are what they are, a stand on their own merit, Seiko Doxa amalgam. And anyone looking at it recognizes both brand attributes melded together. I certainly like them and Seiko mods otherwise.

I guess it's to make as close as possible a 6105, on the cheap, maybe a total of $225 vs $1500 plus for the real deal. Why not? I guess.


----------



## Legendwatch (Mar 2, 2015)

next time let me help u...am a chinesessssss


----------



## stephenyi_2016 (Aug 8, 2017)

have stock
https://www.ebay.com/usr/heimedallrwatche_0
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Tu...735157?hash=item2391120ef5:g:628AAOSwPpZZ7~KY


----------



## Legendwatch (Mar 2, 2015)

cerebrate finally i can post a picture- alumnium bronze same as Anomino,which you like best??


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Will the new Sharkey 6105 in SS ordered from you come with the new logo on the dial or still the shark? To be honest I like the newer logo of FIFTYFOUR vs the shark.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Rocat said:


> Will the new Sharkey 6105 in SS ordered from you come with the new logo on the dial or still the shark? To be honest I like the newer logo of FIFTYFOUR vs the shark.


nope, sharkey is sharkey, logo will not change


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

double post


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> nope, sharkey is sharkey, logo will not change


Thanks, I guess no reason to hold off on the purchase then. 

Should I just buy it off that site or go through eBay with a vendor someone recommends?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

SEL bracelet for Sharkey 6105 is coming.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Someone going by David Paul Watches rebranded the Sharky and is selling it on Kickstarter.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/davidpaul/automatic-tool-watch/description


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

sgtlmj said:


> Just ordered one from a US-based eBay seller for $185 shipped. I'll give it a go and report back. I've also got an Uncle Seiko 20mm waffle on the way, but he needs to hurry up and get his new Tropic strap out.
> 
> [Edited to add:] ...and now that I've spent money on this, Seiko will immediately come out with their 6105 re-issue. So, you're welcome.


Update: Received the watch a while ago, and immediately sent it back. The bezel made a tinny pinging sound as it was turned, and after a couple revolutions just seized up. Seller gave me a refund as well as split the shipping with me. I see he has bumped his price up to $199 since I ordered mine. I'll just wait for Seiko to come out with their re-issue.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

hanshananigan said:


> Someone going by David Paul Watches rebranded the Sharky and is selling it on Kickstarter.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/pr...tomatic-tool-watch/description


Not any more....at least the 404 error tells me that page is pfftttt!


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

If you search at ks you will find them. Rebranded sharkey...

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Steve0 said:


> Not any more....at least the 404 error tells me that page is pfftttt!


My bad- fixed it.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

New mod...

The DOXApocalypse


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

PAM-SNOB said:


> The post man ringeth ...
> and then there were two....
> 
> 
> ...


Right! where can I getz me one of these?


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Slim724 said:


> New mod...
> 
> The DOXApocalypse


THAT IS THE BEST MOD EVER!!! and ya....I'm shouting!!! Those mods give it just the right "Snap, crackle, POP!" the Sharkey needs IMO.

Where can I send you my Sharkey and get the same done?

Or get the parts and do it myself?

....not kidding....Steve


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Steve0 said:


> THAT IS THE BEST MOD EVER!!! and ya....I'm shouting!!! Those mods give it just the right "Snap, crackle, POP!" the Sharkey needs IMO.
> 
> Where can I send you my Sharkey and get the same done?
> 
> ...


I suggest buying some tools and doing it yourself....it's much more satisfying. I am a novice at modding and only feel comfortable changing batteries on other peoples watches.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Steve0 said:


> THAT IS THE BEST MOD EVER!!! and ya....I'm shouting!!! Those mods give it just the right "Snap, crackle, POP!" the Sharkey needs IMO.
> 
> Where can I send you my Sharkey and get the same done?
> 
> ...


you can get mod parts from yobokies or dagaz


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

taike said:


> you can get mod parts from yobokies or dagaz


Yes, I received my parts from yobokies, I emailed him asking if it would fit 4 O'clock crown and I got a reply stating yes but in truth it is meant for 3:45 crown ☹ so I had to do the mod twice.

I had the entire watch back together and it didn't take long to realize that the dial had bad alignment where 12 o'clock was actually closer to 1 o'clock! So I took everything apart again and after removing new hands and dial, I removed the dial feet and used dial dots to affix the dial to the movement spacer. It all worked out in the end.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Slim724 said:


> Yes, I received my parts from yobokies, I emailed him asking if it would fit 4 O'clock crown and I got a reply stating yes but in truth it is meant for 3:45 crown ☹ so I had to do the mod twice.
> 
> I had the entire watch back together and it didn't take long to realize that the dial had bad alignment where 12 o'clock was actually closer to 1 o'clock! So I took everything apart again and after removing new hands and dial, I removed the dial feet and used dial dots to affix the dial to the movement spacer. It all worked out in the end.


So far I've only seen a few mods done to the Sharkey 6105 with a couple of folks making theirs into Seiko 6105 clones. Those had line up issues with the date window as well as the dial feet needing to be removed and replaced with the dial dots.

Do you feel the dial dots work as they should or are they going to lose their adhesiveness down the road ( like 6 mos or less ) and cause problems?

I've no experience with the dots.

I have also not dealt with yobokies - did your transaction go smooth and timely?

Can you give me the parts names and numbers you purchased?

I appreciate your comment about only doing battery changes for other's watches....I know the feeling. Another forum member asked for help replacing a crystal on his Orient Ray after he and a local watch smith failed.

He sent it to me with a leap of faith and I got it done for him - no charge. He sent me a sapphire crystal for my Orient Mako XL in payment - no charge.

So I thought maybe you're a modder willing to give my Sharkey a go. I can do the work and you're probably right about it being more rewarding that way. I really like having swapped sapphire crystals into some of my favorite watches.

Here is one of the modded Sharkeys with the Seiko dial - not mine.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Slim724 said:


> Yes, I received my parts from yobokies, I emailed him asking if it would fit 4 O'clock crown and I got a reply stating yes but in truth it is meant for 3:45 crown ☹ so I had to do the mod twice.
> 
> I had the entire watch back together and it didn't take long to realize that the dial had bad alignment where 12 o'clock was actually closer to 1 o'clock! So I took everything apart again and after removing new hands and dial, I removed the dial feet and used dial dots to affix the dial to the movement spacer. It all worked out in the end.


Did you swap out your factory crystal?

I perused yobokies photobucket pages and found the black AXOD and well as an orange one I want for another watch mod- ...that's how I assume one orders from him - his name is Harold or something? Did you contact him via his photobucket page?

thanks again,
Steve


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Steve0 said:


> Did you swap out your factory crystal?
> 
> I perused yobokies photobucket pages and found the black AXOD and well as an orange one I want for another watch mod- ...that's how I assume one orders from him - his name is Harold or something? Did you contact him via his photobucket page?
> 
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Steve0 said:


> Did you swap out your factory crystal?
> 
> I perused yobokies photobucket pages and found the black AXOD and well as an orange one I want for another watch mod- ...that's how I assume one orders from him - his name is Harold or something? Did you contact him via his photobucket page?
> 
> ...


For the dial I used some commercial grade carpet tape cut to exact size to adhere the dial to the spacer, this stuff is super sticky and cutting contoured slivers was not pleasant and even harder to work with after they were cut... I do not forsee any movement of the dial in the future. I used the stock crystal since it is new and without blemishes.

For yobokies I will usually just email him with a picture of the parts I want, ask if the parts are in stock and any questions regarding fitment. This approach really lessens the chance of confusion on either side.

Here is another one I did, a 62mas homage in a 6105 homage, so it's a homage of a homage.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

taike said:


> [email protected]


thanks for that!


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Slim724 said:


> For the dial I used some commercial grade carpet tape cut to exact size to adhere the dial to the spacer, this stuff is super sticky and cutting contoured slivers was not pleasant and even harder to work with after they were cut... I do not forsee any movement of the dial in the future. I used the stock crystal since it is new and without blemishes.
> 
> For yobokies I will usually just email him with a picture of the parts I want, ask if the parts are in stock and any questions regarding fitment. This approach really lessens the chance of confusion on either side.
> 
> Here is another one I did, a 62mas homage in a 6105 homage, so it's a homage of a homage.


Another home run with this one, too! However I am partial to the DOXApocalypse. Did the hands fit perfectly? I can understand removing the dial feet and getting everything lined up. I also know Miyota movement hands have different inner diameter holes and won't fit on Seiko movements. Just want to make sure all goes well.

I will take that up with yobokies when I place the order.

The crystal looked better/different on your DOXApocalypse from the original....probably just the lighting. I will keep the same crystal then on mine.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Steve0 said:


> Another home run with this one, too! However I am partial to the DOXApocalypse. Did the hands fit perfectly? I can understand removing the dial feet and getting everything lined up. I also know Miyota movement hands have different inner diameter holes and won't fit on Seiko movements. Just want to make sure all goes well.
> 
> I will take that up with yobokies when I place the order.
> 
> The crystal looked better/different on your DOXApocalypse from the original....probably just the lighting. I will keep the same crystal then on mine.


The hands I ordered fit as they should, and as far as the crystal goes....my second 6105 homage I ordered came with the crazy super blue AR coating! The previous homage I ordered had about 1/3 or less of the AR coating visible. I'm not complaining, I think it goes great with the DOXApocalypse mod


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

3 months 24/7 on the wrist: shower, swimming, jacuzzi.. ✌









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

nordland_nl said:


> 3 months 24/7 on the wrist: shower, swimming, jacuzzi.. ✌
> 
> View attachment 12750037
> 
> ...


Great real world wear results! I have put mine in the Atlantic and Pacific Oceans as well as numerous freshwater fishing venues. So far so good.

Thanks for sharing!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Quick question for whoever has modded one of these 6105 “tribute” cases, please: Do the bezels remove like a Seiko, or is there anything different? I have one I want to mod—bezel and insert, maybe dial and hands. Thanks in advance for your help and advice!


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Quick question for whoever has modded one of these 6105 “tribute” cases, please: Do the bezels remove like a Seiko, or is there anything different? I have one I want to mod—bezel and insert, maybe dial and hands. Thanks in advance for your help and advice!

EDIT: Sorry about double post. 1st Time gave an error and said to wait 10 seconds.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

eminguy said:


> Quick question for whoever has modded one of these 6105 "tribute" cases, please: Do the bezels remove like a Seiko, or is there anything different? I have one I want to mod-bezel and insert, maybe dial and hands. Thanks in advance for your help and advice!
> 
> EDIT: Sorry about double post. 1st Time gave an error and said to wait 10 seconds.


SLIM 724 is 'the guy' with those answers. I asked about modding mine like his just a few posts back and he replied within a day or so. Haven't gotten mine done yet, had to wait on yokokies's holiday closing to order parts.

One caveat is the Sharkey dial pins are not located in the same place as the Seiko dial pins...so they get clipped off and adhesive dial spots or other is used to attached a replacement dial onto the Sharkey movement.

Good luck!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sub'd


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

eminguy said:


> Quick question for whoever has modded one of these 6105 "tribute" cases, please: Do the bezels remove like a Seiko, or is there anything different? I have one I want to mod-bezel and insert, maybe dial and hands. Thanks in advance for your help and advice!


Bezel is different, there is a thin wire into a groove so difficult to remove. Insert is easy to remove without removing the bezel but to my experience, the bezel insert has a lower diameter than seiko ones but light shaving might to it. 
For dial feet they are at different positions so dial dot are your friends here.

Envoyé de mon GT-N8010 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Here mine modded









Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice! Excellent choice.
Blue or black dial? (Looks blue to me)

I think I will do one like that too.



bricem13;449439
37 said:


> Here mine modded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Blue dial

Envoyé de mon GT-N8010 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

bricem13 said:


> Blue dial


:-!

Blue it is then!
Here's anther clone (Tuna) in another blue. Did this last week.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

.....oops, double post


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Steve0 and bricem13, thanks for the advice and quick response! Much appreciated. It will be a few weeks before I work on this, but when I do, I’ll post pics.


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

hi guy's loving this, changed the hand and dial, anyone know if the bezel is easily removeable, would like to change the chapter ring and crystal. Anyone took it fully apart yet?


----------



## panayaces (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm very much interested in purchasing a Sharkey 6105. Can anyone give me an update on where to buy one? Thanks.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

panayaces said:


> I'm very much interested in purchasing a Sharkey 6105. Can anyone give me an update on where to buy one? Thanks.


The dealer is good. Bought 2 Tuna homages. if you order, his free shipping might take over a month. So think about EMS....
I realize the seller has his own Merkur brand, not the Sharkey. Merkur does get lots of positive reviews over Sharkey. The price for either is still a great deal!
Great deals from Beijing Watch Seller in Merkur- | eBay Stores


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

220 days on the wrist .. ✌










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## James T. Kirk© (Aug 20, 2012)

And I just bought one... :-d


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Resurrecting this one.....



Myman said:


> Purchase ( USD ): There seems to be 3 ways to purchase.
> 
> 1. Direct from China thru Spreenow. $120 delivered. Site is mostly in Chinese.Taobao Agent
> 2. Thru ttsugar aka Chuck Tze from Taiwan. $265 delivered. Currently sold out.
> 3. From tamtkpp. $332 delivered.


SpreeNow has the blue 6105-8110 listed at 4999 in Chinese Yuan which works out to $785 USD. Yikes.



smille76 said:


> https://world.taobao.com/item/524268725882.htm?spm=a312a.7728556.2014080708.7.lXbYnj


This site has the blue 6105-8110 listed at 4999 in Japanese Yen which works out to $44.87 USD. Wow.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

This thread is what made me purchase the Sharkey. I have been extremeley happy with every aspect of this watch. That being said i decided after six months to mod it. This is the Dagaz Army dial with Yobokies Plongeur hands. The movement keeps great time. I picked up the bracelet from ttsugar after the fact. I recently bought a SRP turtle and i find that the Sharkey is more comfortable.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

bricem13 said:


> For *dial feet *they are at different positions ..





bricem13 said:


> Here mine modded


The crown position for the Sharkey (and others) is at 4:12.
The aftermarket "4 o'clock position" dials are designed to fit those models with the crown at 3:48.

Does this discrepancy cause the date to be off slightly inside the date window?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

No date is finely located. You need to break the feet though 

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

bricem13 said:


> No date is finely located. You need to break the feet though
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


What was I thinking?? Of course it is!! The date window is at 3 no matter what.
I must have been thinking of something else!

Why, I myself have had the pleasure of modifying a few of this model with no problems.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> What was I thinking?? Of course it is!! The date window is at 3 no matter what.
> I must have been thinking of something else!
> 
> Why, I myself have had the pleasure of modifying a few of this model with no problems.
> ...


I'm digging these mods and the ones above these too !! Makes me wanna bust open mine and do some mods. I've never been a fan of that damn Shark on the dial .  I've just never really had good luck with clipping dial feet and using dots. Also what hands fit this ? (7S26?..)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

PAM-SNOB said:


> I'm digging these mods and the ones above these too !! Makes me wanna bust open mine and do some mods. I've never been a fan of *that damn Shark *on the dial .  I've just never really had good luck with clipping dial feet and using dots. Also *what hands* fit this ? (7S26?..)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


GROAN. Just... awful.

All hands made for the 7S, 4R... so lots of choices.

- - - Updated - - -



PAM-SNOB said:


> I'm digging these mods and the ones above these too !! Makes me wanna bust open mine and do some mods. I've never been a fan of *that damn Shark *on the dial .  I've just never really had good luck with clipping dial feet and using dots. Also *what hands* fit this ? (7S26?..)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


GROAN. Just... awful.

All hands made for the 7S, 4R... so lots of choices.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info friend, I may give it another shot. Any idea if crystaltimes has a bubble done crystal that fits these??
Something like this on my 6309 mod ??...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

No idea on the crystal.

And I don't wanna take one apart to find out.
Too much hassle.



PAM-SNOB said:


> Thanks for the info friend, I may give it another shot. Any idea if crystaltimes has a bubble done crystal that fits these??
> Something like this on my 6309 mod ??...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mopedrider (Jun 28, 2018)

Here's mine. I'm thinking of changing the dials like the 62MAS homage or the one with the diamond shape 12 o'clock marker at the previous pages since the pip is white.


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Anyone have the DLC coated version? Wondering how it holds up over time


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

So just to be clear , if I order a dial from Dagaz that says it fits the NH35, I'm still gonna need to clip the dial feet as it won't "line up"?!? .... is that right ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

ddru said:


> Anyone have the DLC coated version? Wondering how it holds up over time


I have the PVD-coated version and it seems to be a solid coating. It will scratch, but no easier than a PVD-coated Seiko.

I am not sure there is a DLC-coated one. But my DLC-coated Dagaz was able to scratch, so there is no sure thing with coated watches.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

PAM-SNOB said:


> So just to be clear , if I order a dial from Dagaz that says it fits the NH35, I'm still gonna need to clip the dial feet as it won't "line up"?!? .... is that right ?


Yeah, the issue isn't the movement model, it is the date wheel's relationship to the crown. Dagaz accomodates the typical SKX031 and SKX007/009 locations, but the Sharkey's crown is a bit further around the dial.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok so total noob question but once the feet are off am I attaching the dial to the movement ring and is it better/easier to use dial dots or glue , if glue , which type? 
TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Also could I adjust or replace the date wheels to get the proper alignment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Also could I adjust or replace the date wheels to get the proper alignment?


Guessing here, but I don't think it is just a date wheel problem... with the crown being in a different location it causes the whole movement to be rotated. So the pins on the dial will mount into the movement such that the dial will be rotated a bit clockwise.

I have used dial dots, and rubber cement. I prefer dial dots, but haven't had any issues with rubber cement. If you do use rubber cement, make sure you use very small amounts applied with a toothpick.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you friend for the input 
Kindest regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mopedrider (Jun 28, 2018)

dpeete said:


> Yeah, the issue isn't the movement model, it is the date wheel's relationship to the crown. Dagaz accomodates the typical SKX031 and SKX007/009 locations, but the Sharkey's crown is a bit further around the dial.


Does this applies to yobokies dials too?


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Landed today! FiftyFour bronze Apocalypse in orange only 300 will be made! Better get yours soon.ive been waiting for this combination for a long time.


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

mopedrider said:


> Does this applies to yobokies dials too?


Likely. Yobokies and Dagaz build dials for the Seiko date wheel/crown alignment. The safest bet with non-Seiko pieces it to go without a date wheel. I recently did it with the Sharkey Tuna:


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

dpeete said:


> Likely. Yobokies and Dagaz build dials for the Seiko date wheel/crown alignment. The safest bet with non-Seiko pieces it to go without a date wheel. I recently did it with the Sharkey Tuna:
> View attachment 13523369


Are you actually "going without a date wheel" or are you just covering it up with a dial that has no date window ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Are you actually "going without a date wheel" or are you just covering it up with a dial that has no date window ?


I just cover it up. There isn't much value in actually removing it. The only time I actually touch the date wheel is to swap in a black wheel.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Right on dpeete.
I would like to do the same but dials without date windows are scarce . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

Not as many, but they are definitely out there. Dagaz has several including:
Big #: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1376402
Black Bay Tribute's: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/4890063
FFF Dials: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3486077
Helo: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5239183
The Type 2 I used: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5910730
Omega style: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/6901192
Other: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/7326228
Omega: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/7620657
Omega: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/7648657
Clavier: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/7678523

You can select from either the 4:00 dials:
https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/category/609420?page=1

Or the 3:00 dials:
https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/category/610630?page=1

Because you are going to need to trim the pins and use dial dots.

Yobokies most certainly has good stuff too. Harold is very responsive via email... but the website is too crappy for me to try to navigate and grab sample options.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Guy just picked up a Shakey 6105 sterile, and there seems to be no o-ring in the stem tube, any idea what size o-ring in need to insert?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tjcdas said:


> Guy just picked up a Shakey 6105 sterile, and there seems to be *no o-ring in the stem tube*,
> Tom


This "matter" was addressed by a member* in Taiwan, a few pages up, with a photo, claiming otherwise.
There IS an O ring in the stem tube, and Sharkey tests the WR during assembly.

* Said member MIGHT be connected in some way to the brand. If so, he may have reliable info.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

ttsugar said:


> Don't believe everything you see here, some people just guessed their statements.


I don't have an o-ring in the crown tube, the watches come from Semdu mine is not the Sharkey brand just the sterile version a gift for my son. I have a sapphire from Sharkey coming from Chuck. Semdu makes the watches for Sharkey/Heimdallr they must test and regulate the watches.


----------



## cojobi (Mar 18, 2010)

Loving this thread. I have had a Dagas Tsunami for a number of years. I was always drawn to the 6105 style and the quality homages, I remember drooling over the Smiths version. Thanks everyone.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

I am very pleased with the Bombfrog Steel Magna.

IMG_5932r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## dr.q (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello all, 
I was perfectly fine then I stumbled here, very nice thread and now I am in the need for a 6105 homage. 
I am down to choosing between Merkur Oceanmaster 6105 8110 and a Sharkey 6105 8110 on a bracelet. I have read on the forums that the Merkur is generally regarded to be of higher quality between the 2. But I can't find it on a bracelet. So the dilemma is, I prefer the Merkur's dial and want better quality but also want the solid endlink bracelet that the Sharkey comes with. Or should I save some money and get me a Semdu sterile? Help me out guys. Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm looking to pickup a Sharkey next week as these look brilliant!

Does anyone know if any of the aftermarket srp77x or skx007 bezels will fit in these? I'd love to drop a liked one. I'm suspecting they probably won't but would be great if they do.

Has anyone tried/measured them?

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 14060975
> View attachment 14060977
> View attachment 14060981


Nice work!!

I just caved in and ordered one direct from Heimdallr. Considering attempting to do a relume with BGW9 or Noctilume. As I prefer the more white looking markers on the original to the slightly more green/yellow on these... At least from the pictures. Will see when it arrives.

I figured it was best to order one sharpish before Seiko start trying to shut all these sellers down now that they're selling the re released same thing for £4k!! 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Crezo said:


> Nice work!!
> 
> I figured it was best to order one sharpish before Seiko start trying to shut all these sellers down now that they're selling the re released same thing for £4k!!


Theng Q... 

Would they really do that?


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: 6105-8110 Tribute...Goodbye Shark-o....*

Hello.....DOXApocalypse!

I realize this thread is older but I have decided to mod my Sharkey Seiko 6105 Apocalypse homage with DOXA style hands and dial as did another forum member..Slim724. His is on page 79.

So out with the Seiko look and in with DOXA look. Making it the "DOXApocalypse" 6105 homage. I'm really liking the big orange minute hand and the flyswatter second hand.

Before, during and after pics.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: 6105-8110 Tribute...Goodbye Shark-o....*



Steve0 said:


> Hello.....DOXApocalypse!
> 
> I realize this thread is older but I have decided to mod my Sharkey Seiko 6105 Apocalypse homage with DOXA style hands and dial as did another forum member..Slim724. His is on page 79.
> 
> ...


I've got mine arriving next week hopefully and considering doing this as well (but possibly with different hands)

Where were the dial and hands ordered from?

Also nice job on it 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: 6105-8110 Tribute...Goodbye Shark-o....*

I went through Harold Ng in Hong Kong. AKA yobokies ....seiko boy backwards. I got his email from this thread on page 79. Contacted him with my request, paid and got tracking back quickly. Arrived a week early. This watch is going to get a lot more wrist time.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: 6105-8110 Tribute...Goodbye Shark-o....*



Steve0 said:


> Hello.....DOXApocalypse!
> 
> I realize this thread is older but I have decided to mod my Sharkey Seiko 6105 Apocalypse homage with DOXA style hands and dial as did another forum member..Slim724. His is on page 79.
> 
> ...


 Very nice. But I would like a slightly larger hour hand just for balance. Is there a website to choose from?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: 6105-8110 Tribute...Goodbye Shark-o....*



dropmyload said:


> Very nice. But I would like a slightly larger hour hand just for balance. Is there a website to choose from?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, the hour and minutes hands are for sure out of balance. I believe that DOXA intended that so that underwater there would be zero chance of mistaking the two hands and not seeing the one that counts - minutes - which is what SCUBA diving is routinely measured in.

I like the Plongeur or large "sword" hands also but wanted to give the DOXApocalypse a go first. Might get a second Sharkey to mod differently. @ $166 USD delivered...well ya get a lot of good looking wrist steel for your buck.

Harold Ng uses photobucket and email contact - [email protected]

And this from his email to me - Please visit my page for all the parts and watches: http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/library/?sort=3&start=all&page=1

Dagaz site - https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/category/832274?page=1

Good luck with yours!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RFCII said:


> I am very pleased with the Bombfrog Steel Magna.
> 
> IMG_5932r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


Looks nice. But does anyone know if this is just a rebadged Sharkey/Merkur?


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: 6105-8110 Tribute...Goodbye Shark-o....*



Steve0 said:


> Yes, the hour and minutes hands are for sure out of balance. I believe that DOXA intended that so that underwater there would be zero chance of mistaking the two hands and not seeing the one that counts - minutes - which is what SCUBA diving is routinely measured in.
> 
> I like the Plongeur or large "sword" hands also but wanted to give the DOXApocalypse a go first. Might get a second Sharkey to mod differently. @ $166 USD delivered...well ya get a lot of good looking wrist steel for your buck.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, thanks for the info on this!!

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: 6105-8110 Tribute...Goodbye Shark-o....*



Steve0 said:


> Yes, the hour and minutes hands are for sure out of balance. I believe that DOXA intended that so that underwater there would be zero chance of mistaking the two hands and not seeing the one that counts - minutes - which is what SCUBA diving is routinely measured in.
> 
> I like the Plongeur or large "sword" hands also but wanted to give the DOXApocalypse a go first. Might get a second Sharkey to mod differently. @ $166 USD delivered...well ya get a lot of good looking wrist steel for your buck.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, am thinking of getting the Sharkey version in pepsi. I just missed the Labour Day sale so will wait for the next one.

Anyone with experience: is their steel bracelet worth buying or should I just get leather or rubber strap?

Also, I have zero skills so wouldn't even know where to start to change the hands/dial etc. I would like to change the default sharkey hands though into something more interesting.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: 6105-8110 Tribute...Goodbye Shark-o....*



dropmyload said:


> Thanks so much, am thinking of getting the Sharkey version in pepsi. I just missed the Labour Day sale so will wait for the next one.
> 
> Anyone with experience: is their steel bracelet worth buying or should I just get leather or rubber strap?
> 
> Also, I have zero skills so wouldn't even know where to start to change the hands/dial etc. I would like to change the default sharkey hands though into something more interesting.


I have heard that the steel bracelet comes in a size more fitted for smaller wrists. It's probably in this thread somewhere but it may be close to 7.25" max with low availability for acquiring extra links. That said the ones I see for sale look like decent quality. A very "surprising" number of brands including Swiss, Italian, you name it fancy watch brand are manufactured in China.

Changing hands and dials is not that hard. Some tools and steady hands are needed as well as a clean environment. I would recommend getting a Thrift Store super cheapo watch or three to practice on. Quartz is fine since you will be doing the same steps. Prep your work station, reserve a block or interruption free time, open the case, remove the crown/stem, remove the movement, use the hands puller, put the hands back on, repeat many times. Reassemble cheapo watch install battery, button it up. Voila! You may or may not succeed the first time. Watch some videos, get quality tools - no junk screwdrivers. Dials have feet which are retained by screws. Not the case with Sharkey's but the feet of replacement dials don't line up with Sharkey feet holes. They must be removed and then use dial dots to secure the dial to the movement.

In my opinion gloves- latex surgical type not white cotton or other are a must. But I've watched videos of guys going at it bare handed. Not me. Finger grease/oils or anything gets on a dial and it stays there pretty much. A matte dial with an oil spot is toast. Start over with a new dial, IMO.

This is the bare bones explanation from my viewpoint. Others may chime in and say - oh don't listen to that - Just Do it! and others may say - Well he's part way right but there's a whole lot more involved than that. Like personal hygiene...do you have dandruff? - get a hairnet, do you eat and drink while fixing watches? - a big no no. Never blow on a movement; use a puffer otherwise moisture particles or worse spittle goes flying into your movement - toast or a slow death that could have been avoided.

I've only done a hand full of watch mods and crystal swaps from mineral glass to sapphire. Or simple repairs and maintenance like greasing the case and stem seals to do re-waterproof my dive watches and of course pressure test them for said waterproofness. I built my own pressure tester for around $35 USD with simple to find parts. There are threads on that aspect of watch work , too.

Most of watch modding/self maintaining is enjoyable and rewarding ...some of it is nerve wracking for me...but so far no failures.

Hope this helps. I'm thinking of getting another Sharkey 6105 clone myself and modding it. They seem to be robust enough for my watch treatment and low on the buy in cost.

Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Looks nice. But does anyone know if this is just a rebadged Sharkey/Merkur?


It's hard to say. I seem to recall somewhere that Bombfrog claims it's watches are made in Germany. My guess is they source the parts, probably including cases from China, and assemble the watches in Germany. One significant difference is that Bombfrog claims 500m wr.

https://www.bombfrog.eu/en/watches/steel-magna/16/steel-magna-rubber-strap?c=22


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: 6105-8110 Tribute...Goodbye Shark-o....*

@Steve0, that modding sounds really complicated to me.

As for the strap, I have a 7.5 inch wrist so maybe I would be better off with the cheapest option and then look for an aftermarket one. Was wondering how that Sharkey will look with a jubilee bracelet....will any ebay bracelet fit?


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: 6105-8110 Tribute...Goodbye Shark-o....*



dropmyload said:


> @Steve0, that modding sounds really complicated to me.
> 
> As for the strap, I have a 7.5 inch wrist so maybe I would be better off with the cheapest option and then look for an aftermarket one. Was wondering how that Sharkey will look with a jubilee bracelet....will any ebay bracelet fit?


Complicated? Yes, a bit. It is, in concept and principle, much like anything mechanical. Nearly anyone with tools can disassemble a watch, clock, vacuum cleaner or car. Putting it back together and have it run correctly is another thing.
I've rebuilt and restored 4-5 VW Beetles and a ground up '67 VW Karmann Ghia convertible....plus a whole lot of American muscle cars and hot rods. Tiny little watch parts are more challenging than that to me.

I've done a handful of watch mods as I mentioned. Sometimes it can be "fiddly" for me. That's the nerve wracking part. Swapping a crystal? not that big of a deal - the first was a success on my Seiko Orange Monster and so were the subsequent 4.

Swapping hands is a bit more "fiddly"....the seconds hand is tiny and the stud it seats onto is also tiny. You either get it right or you don't. Hence the big magnifiers, strong reading glasses, or a loupe to see everything clearly.

Sometimes even strap swapping can be a knicker twister if the leather is on the snug fitting side. I'm a stainless bracelet person.

As far as any Ebay bracelet fitting? My Sharkey actually sports a Genuine Seiko Perpetual Calendar bracelet. Not to make it look more like a Seiko...it just looks good on it and it fits. The lugs are 20 mm wide and that will allow most 20 mm wide flat end link bracelets to fit. However some end links are made just for the case style and shape. So you gotta take that into consideration before buying just anything.

That is also why I mentioned getting some used flea market or thrift store quartz or mechanical watches to try your hand at if you're serious about modding a nice watch. I don't make it a big hobby of mine and only have a dozen or so watches total. Mostly divers since I get my watches wet from fishing a lot.

The Jubilee bracelet is a total Winner and a Classic! They almost always come with way too many links so as to fit big wrists. No prob...remove a few on each side...good to go. You do want to get a decent quality one though. Uncle Seiko sells very good ones as do a few other aftermarket companies. A cheap 5-10 dollar Jubilee will be junk and will disappoint.

Here is a video of a guy "going at it" modding a Seiko into a Soxa ( Seiko + DOXA ). He does it but the no gloves, have at it approach gives me the heeby geebies.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: 6105-8110 Tribute...Goodbye Shark-o....*

I'd like to pass on this info I recently discovered - 
Surprisingly nice quality bracelet, with SOLID end links.

https://shop.athayavintage.com/products/athaya-vintage-av002-lamafa-stainless-steel-bracelet


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RFCII said:


> It's hard to say. I seem to recall somewhere that Bombfrog claims it's watches are made in Germany. My guess is they source the parts, probably including cases from China, and assemble the watches in Germany. One significant difference is that Bombfrog claims 500m wr.
> 
> https://www.bombfrog.eu/en/watches/steel-magna/16/steel-magna-rubber-strap?c=22


500m I noticed that. Seems like they did something different than the sharkey, merkur, LTM bunch

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I would bet that Bombfrog is using the same case from China. They have used other stock cases in the past and just put their own dials in them.

BTW that "BOMBFROG" name is HUGE on that dial.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> that "BOMBFROG" name is HUGE on that dial.


Ya, me too. That frog logo is great but the text seems a wee bit too big.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have the fitted bracelet on my Merkur 6105 that I purchased through ebay seller bjbjcs. It is a good quality bracelet but has folded end links. It fits the case well. I have a 7 1/4" wrist and believe I had to take out two links when I sized it.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: 6105-8110 Tribute...Goodbye Shark-o....*



Chronopolis said:


> I'd like to pass on this info I recently discovered -
> Surprisingly nice quality bracelet, with SOLID end links.
> 
> https://shop.athayavintage.com/products/athaya-vintage-av002-lamafa-stainless-steel-bracelet


Nice bracelet. I just wonder if the end link holes line up with the lug holes.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: 6105-8110 Tribute...Goodbye Shark-o....*



DEMO111 said:


> Nice bracelet. I just wonder if the end link holes line up with the lug holes.


It fit my SEMDU perfectly..., using slightly thinner spring bars.

EDIT: Some pics


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: 6105-8110 Tribute...Goodbye Shark-o....*



Chronopolis said:


> It fit my SEMDU perfectly..., using slightly thinner spring bars.
> 
> EDIT: Some pics
> 
> ...


Superb Mod, If I do say so myself. When I first saw Slim724's mod with this dial and hands combo, I knew if I was to do mine it would be this. Still the best version of the Sharkey Apocalypse, yet, IMO. The DOXApocaplypse!

That bracelet is a winner for sure.

Mine is still on wrist rotation.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Some wet work....high mountain desert climate + green lawns = Sprinkler maintenance....every spring and throughout summer.

The DOXApocaplypse is up to the task.:-!

View attachment 14141663


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Steve0 said:


> Some wet work....high mountain desert climate + green lawns = Sprinkler maintenance....every spring and throughout summer.
> 
> The DOXApocaplypse is up to the task.:-!
> 
> View attachment 14141663


 hardcore wet work depth testing right there  do love that mod though !

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

hay everybody!
does anyone know if seikosis dials on ebay would fit any of these 6105 tributes?


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Yeah....tongue in cheek for sure. Like washing the dishes is wet work. Which really is slang for killing people...not wetting dive watches. I don't do SCUBA, just swim - salt and fresh, fish, sprinkler repair..lol.. and wash dishes.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Who! Where did THAT bezel INSERT come from? Modified? Stock?

(I 'd be willing to do a little wet work job to git my grubby hands on a few of those. Hell, I'll even do the dishes. :-! )



Steve0 said:


> Yeah....tongue in cheek for sure. Like washing the dishes is wet work. Which really is slang for killing people...not wetting dive watches. I don't do SCUBA, just swim - salt and fresh, fish, sprinkler repair..lol.. and wash dishes.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Who! Where did THAT bezel INSERT come from? Modified? Stock?
> 
> (I 'd be willing to do a little wet work job to git my grubby hands on a few of those. Hell, I'll even do the dishes. :-! )


Sorry if that threw you off....It's not a Sharkey modded.

It's actually a Dagaz Aurora...which looks DOXA-ish. You can see his Company logo under the water flow and the Model name under the seconds hand paddle. Really close to yobokies stuff isn't it? or the real deal DOXA.

This is one watch I just "had to have" and though I'm not usually a "flipper" ...this one didn't stick. The bracelet was on the light/lite side and a step down from what I prefer.

Uncle Seiko bracelets are #1 quality, IMHO, as are Watchadoo and others I have....not this one.

It also seem to wear small. Almost felt like a titanium watch. Can't recall the AUW at the moment but all the other attributes of it are stellar...except lume.

So with that...you might check Dagaz out to see if the parts are available.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

....and BTW...I just pulled the trigger on the Athaya vintage 6105 bracelet. My Seiko Perpetual calendar bracelet works and is fine but isn't tapered like the Oyster from Athaya + the fit at the lugs is crisper than what mine is sporting.

So next week - change-o!


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

mkeric1 said:


> hay everybody!
> does anyone know if seikosis dials on ebay would fit any of these 6105 tributes?


Yes, and maybe...

The 6105 dial seikosis is offering will probably fit....however... the Sharkey dial feet or pins are in a different place than Seiko dial pins.

Almost any Seiko or aftermarket dial will need to have those feet removed and dial dots used to adhere it to the Sharkey movement.

There is a post somewhere in this thread of someone who did the "Feiko" mod..meaning modding the Sharkey into a Seiko 6105 I contacted him a year or more back and he shared with me the issues he had using an original or NOS Seiko 6105 dial. Besides the feet, he ran into a couple other issues. One - the 12:00 didn't line up perfectly with the hands at 12:00 because the date window would align with the date dial number...so he shifted it right a tiny bit. Which makes the bezel pip also mis align. At a glance...no problemo...for a WIS...BIG issue. I think he ended up selling it pretty soon after the mod. I kept the image of it and and send that if you like. I think he wanted a 6105 without the $2500 price tag. Close enough mod IMO.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Steve0 said:


> Yes, and maybe...
> 
> The 6105 dial seikosis is offering will probably fit....however... the Sharkey dial feet or pins are in a different place than Seiko dial pins.
> 
> ...


that answers my question thank you


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

You're welcome.

I just dug up that person's image of the Sharkey modded into an "almost Seiko 6105"....very convincing looking.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Merkur with aftermarket dial, hands and insert. Uncle Seiko waffle completes the homage.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Merkur with aftermarket dial, hands and insert. Uncle Seiko waffle completes the homage.


Very nicely done, sir.

Capt. Benjamin L. Willard would be proud to wear that.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Mines just arrived... And I've got to say it's much better than I was expecting and the savagely blue AR is no where near as blue in real life as it is in photos, and a bonus that it came on a pretty decent waffle strap as well which I was planning on buying once it arrived.

I really don't get how they can sell these for £80 and still make a profit as the quality is great!

One question though, the crown seems to still be manually winding as you tighten it on the screw in crown... Is this normal? I've not owned an NH35 movement before so not sure if this how it should be, none of my other watches with miyotas or ETAs seem to do this though as far as I am aware.










Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Mods based on steril ones...









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Sterile 6105 from Alibaba
Nh35 mouvement
Yokobies hands relumed by myself
Brass oxydated custom dial by myself
Plexi bezel insert paint and lumed by myself
DLW top hat sapphire (turtle ref)
Stock but sandra and brush brass chapter ring

Still waiting for 6105 oyster bracelet from Athaya










Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Guys, Im late to the game!, where the best place to buy a 6105 homage ?? . so far ive seen a ebay seller 85 dellens, and heimdallr website and a seller on alli, all selling for about 165 on bracelet. was thinking of pulling the trigger on ebay. best place to buy ?


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

mike70sk said:


> Hey Guys, Im late to the game!, where the best place to buy a 6105 homage ?? . so far ive seen a ebay seller 85 dellens, and heimdallr website and a seller on alli, all selling for about 165 on bracelet. was thinking of pulling the trigger on ebay. best place to buy ?


Try directly to Qiin from Alibaba, many orders directly to Judy always perfect you can have it sterile or with steeldive branded.

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mike70sk said:


> Hey Guys, Im late to the game!, where the best place to buy a 6105 homage ?? . was thinking of pulling the trigger* on ebay. * best place to buy ?


Just avoid seller __ wholesale192014 .
Hellish person to deal with if there is a problem.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Toofsy said:


> Try directly to Qiin from Alibaba, many orders directly to Judy always perfect you can have it sterile or with steeldive branded.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


Hey guys thanks for the replies, I have never purchased from Alibaba before, does it work the same way as alliexpress ?

the seller i found is Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd, is this the right seller?

the price is about 50usd cheaper then ebay and alli,

just not sure if the purchase protected, the pictures also dont show the same blue hue coated a/r crysta;


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Just avoid seller __ wholesale192014 .
> Hellish person to deal with if there is a problem.


thanks for the tip is he an allibaba seller ?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mike70sk said:


> thanks for the tip is he an allibaba seller ?


ebay...but could also be on alibaba under another / or same name.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> ebay...but could also be on alibaba under another / or same name.


Hey, can I get your opinion?

Buy from eBay for with eBay protection, or buy on Alibaba (which i never used) and save about 68usd or 90 dollars in Canadian Tire Money? It appears to be the same watch, but not sure if I'm protected, and wonder about lume, crystal and wr. the seller got postive reveiws on the item


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have bought once or twice from Alibaba.

But Alibaba does not accept Paypal, so there is that, if that matters to you.
It mattered to me, so I opted for eBay.

Potentially (and "in theory") less hassle for you as a buyer if there is a problem.
But I've been screwed over by eBay and Paypal too, so.

But more to the point: the watches at that price range are likely to be identical.



mike70sk said:


> Hey, can I get your opinion?
> 
> Buy from eBay for with eBay protection, or buy on Alibaba (which i never used) and save about 68usd or 90 dollars in Canadian Tire Money? It appears to be the same watch, but not sure if I'm protected, and wonder about lume, crystal and wr. the seller got postive reveiws on the item


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I have bought once or twice from Alibaba.
> 
> But Alibaba does not accept Paypal, so there is that, if that matters to you.
> It mattered to me, so I opted for eBay.
> ...


thanks for the respective, have to look more into Alibaba , i spoose if you pay by credit card and the item was never delivered you would could do a charge back, waranty wise at the price point the tracking shipping (sending from Canada) to send it back is more cash then the watch.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

I dealt with qinn many times, firstly through Alibaba, later directly with Judy to WeChat.
With Alibaba you have a protection, and the order with qiin is easy just order on the page with Moq=1, Judy will contact to you on the Alibaba message.
Usually I paid by credit card.
I had a no delivery issue with only one order, and Judy sent the watch back and solved everything.
Usually qinn use DHL, but I request airmail shipping.
You have to add 10/20 USD for the shipping to the Alibaba price.


Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

One more point : qinn from Alibaba is also "steeldive" on AliExpress, exactly the same products

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

mike70sk said:


> Hey guys thanks for the replies, I have never purchased from Alibaba before, does it work the same way as alliexpress ?
> 
> the seller i found is Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd, is this the right seller?
> 
> ...


Same here on your first sentence - no alibaba experience..
Last sentence - the Blue tint on the AR coating has been shown on threads here to vary. Mine is barely noticeable, while Slim724's is showing a stronger presence of blue tint - which I like better. Lighting can also be a determining factor in what you're viewing. Odds are the watch in the pics you see isn't going to be the watch you purchase.

Good luck! - @ $50 bucks cheaper that fleabay = what deal! I'm wearing mine today.


----------



## davidgamez (Jan 9, 2020)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Merkur with aftermarket dial, hands and insert. Uncle Seiko waffle completes the homage.


Beautiful. Where did you buy the dial? Fit with nh35 movement? Thanks

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

davidgamez said:


> Beautiful. Where did you buy the dial? Fit with nh35 movement? Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I don't recall the seller somewhere on eBay, it's aftermarket, the feet are not for the NH movements but you can use dial dots to make the date line up pretty well.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bemmer (Jan 20, 2008)

Toofsy said:


> I dealt with qinn many times, firstly through Alibaba, later directly with Judy to WeChat.
> With Alibaba you have a protection, and the order with qiin is easy just order on the page with Moq=1, Judy will contact to you on the Alibaba message.
> Usually I paid by credit card.
> I had a no delivery issue with only one order, and Judy sent the watch back and solved everything.
> ...


Just to share my experience with JUDY HE of QIIN watch company.
I purchased 6 orders from the company..
in total 480+ watches, using my logo on the dial etc.
The first 3 orders were perfect, no delay, and whatever issue were rectified.
the last 3 orders, nightmares.
90 days delivery becomes 150days+, and incomplete orders, wrong color etc,
I had to cancel the last order because after nearly 6 months waiting (for an originally 115days delivery schedule), Judy still cant give me a definite answer on the delivery date.
Only AFTER I cancelled the order, she then admits that she FORGOTTEN to place the order, even though I repeatedly remind her of it.
I have to admit, the company's product are good.
So if you are buying just 1-2 watches, especially standard watches from QIIN, by all means, please do. They makegood watches, and good price too.
Order using alibaba or aliexpress, pay using their payment system (ALIPAY), you are covered no problem.
I had to cancel my orders and got refund on the part payment that I have made, in the amounts of more than US$20,000 and I got the money back, less the payment fee of 2.85% that ALIPAY charges for the payment, which I felt is very fair.

hope this info helps, cheers


----------



## BattlefieldTourist (May 30, 2018)

nikbrown said:


> Yea I modded mine... had to clip pins and getting the date window lined up close to perfectly took some work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautifully done! What was the original brand/model number before the dial and hands were put in?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Redunae Retangula 6105 homage


----------

